#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  مين يشتري الورد مني ...

## عاصم ابوندي

عــندما تتــحدث الــــزهور
كتبت ــ مني الشرقاوي‏
 إذا كان الخبز غذاء الجسد‏..‏ فالزهور غذاء الروح‏..‏ وهي لغة القلوب استخدمها الناس منذ القدم للتعبير عن التقدير والولاء‏...‏ وكذلك عن الترحيب والاسف فضلا عن استعمالها للتعبير عن الحب‏.‏
يذكر التاريخ أن بدايات التخاطب بالزهور كان أيام الدولة العثمانية‏,‏ وكان الشباب الخاطب يعرف مدي قبوله من عدمه من خلال الازهار فإذا حملت الفتاة زهرة الزنبق فإنها اشارة منها علي موافقتها‏..‏ وفي أوروبا‏,‏ ومع بداية القرن التاسع فكان انحناء الفتاة أمام باقة الزهور دليلا علي حبها وتقديرها لمقدم تلك الباقة‏.‏ كما استخدمت الزهور كوسيلة لتوصيل رسالة تعبر عن معاني الحب ودرجاته‏...‏ وفي قاموس لغة الزهور‏,‏ كما تقول خبيرة الاتيكيت وفاء أحمد نجد الرسائل التي يحملها كل لون من باقة الزهور‏...‏
الوردة الحمراء‏:‏ تمثل الجمال ورسالتها أحبك من كل قلبي‏,‏ أما الوردة الزهرية‏,‏ فهي تمثل الرقة ورسالتها أنا معجب بك والصفراء تمثل السعادة والغيرة في الحب‏,‏ ورسالتها لن تكوني لأحد غيري‏,‏ والبيضاء تمثل النقاء والصفاء والخصوصية ورسالتها أنت هدية لي من السماء والبرتقالية تمثل رقة المشاعر ورسالتها رقتك تفوق رقة الورد والخضراء تمثل الأمل والرجاء ورسالتها أتمني أن تكوني لي والزرقاء تمثل الوفاء‏,‏ وكأنها تقول أنا لك إلي الأبد والبنفسجية تمثل الحب الحزين‏,‏ وكأنها تقول مهما حدث سأظل أحبك أما الباقة المتعددة الألوان‏,‏ فهي تدل علي أن الحبيب مستعد بالتضحية بأي شيء من أجل من يحب‏,‏ كذلك توضح الألوان المفضلة للزهور الكثير عن شخصية كل امرأة‏,‏ فتقول وفاء أحمد‏:‏ التي تحب الزهور الحمراء واثقة من نفسها مقبلة علي الحياة لا تهتم بآراء الآخرين لا يؤذيها النقد تعبر عن مشاعرها بصدق دون خوف أو خجل‏.‏ التي تحب القرنفل بألوانه المتعددة‏:‏ امرأة ذات مزاج متغير إلا أنها إذا عزمت علي أمر فإنها تنفذه بدقة وإتقان‏,‏ وأكثر ما يضايقها هو أن يفرض أحد رأيه عليها‏,‏ ولا يمكنها أن تقبل أمرا أيا كان دون نقاش‏.‏
والتي تحب النرجس‏:‏ معتزة بنفسها تنظر دائما إلي النصف المملوء من الكأس متفائلة يعتمد عليها في المواقف الصعبة‏,‏ وتمتاز بقدرتها علي تحمل المسئولية‏,‏ وتحتفظ بقوتها أمام الآخرين‏.‏
والتي تفضل الياسمين‏:‏ تتسم بالقلق والخوف من المجهول‏,‏ ولا تحب الحلول الوسط‏,‏ وتفضل القرارات الحاسمة‏,‏ ولكنها شديدة التأني في القرارات المصيرية‏.‏
والتي تفضل الفل‏:‏ مرحة عاشقة للضحك‏,‏ ولا يهمها سوي إسعاد من حولها‏,‏ وبث المرح في الجو المحيط بها‏.‏
والتي تحب الجاردينيا‏:‏ غيورة‏..‏ تحب دائما أن تشعر بقيمتها لدي الطرف الآخر‏,‏ وتتميز بذكائها الحاد تمتلك حدسا لا يخطيء والصدق أفضل وسيلة للتعامل معها‏.‏
والتي تحب الزنبق‏:‏ قلبها أبيض متسامحة عطاؤها بلا حدود لا تنتظر المقابل‏,‏ و تكره الإساءة‏,‏ ولو بكلمة‏,‏ وتبحث دائما عن الاستقرار‏.‏
والتي تحب البنفسج‏:‏ مشاعرها واضحة إذا أحبت شخصا‏,‏ فإنها تتحول إلي كتاب مفتوح أمامه‏.‏

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

* بمناسبة قدوم الربيع كل عام وانتم بخير سعادة
مين يشتري الوردة دي
*
*ويهديها لمين...
*

----------


## loly_h

*               وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

               أهلا اخى عاصم أهلا  ببائع الجمال والرقة وأجمل المعانــــى 

               أحييك على موضوعك الجميل ... وطبعا يشرفنى ان اشترى أولى ورداتك

               وأهديهــــــا لكافة إخوتى وأخواتى فى المنتدى

               ودلوقتى مين يشترى الوردة منــــــى ؟؟؟



              وبتهديهــــــا لميـــــــن ؟؟؟*

----------


## اليمامة

الله
أنا أشتريها يا لولى...وردة جميلة أوى
وأهديها لأمى..أرق انسان وأغلى كيان فى الدنيا..
للأسف مش هاعرف أحط وردة لأن صندوق الأدوات مش شغال معايا
بس وردتى هى اللافندر..
مين يهديها لمين..؟
...........
ميرسى يا أستاذ عاصم على وردة الحب الصافى..

----------


## سوما

تسلم ايدك يا أ. عاصم لموضوعك الطيب .. :f: 



> الله
> 
> بس وردتى هى اللافندر..
> مين يهديها لمين..؟
> .............


* بهديها ل: أمي ..*

مين يشترى زهرة الياسمين مني ؟؟؟؟ ويهديها لمين ؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

00I5051wc7R.jpg 
00I3051wc7R.jpg 
00I2051wc7R.jpg 
00a-052vPA7.jpg 
00I4051wc7R.jpg 

بحب الورد جدا ..جدا ..جدا..جدا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لسة بحب الورد جدا ..جدا ..جدا  :l:  


-=.jpg 
00I6051wc7R.jpg 
00I7051wc7R.jpg 
00I8051wc7R.jpg 
.,mn.jpg 
كل أنواع الورود بحبها بكل ألوانها ومعانيها.... أجمل هدية بالنسبة لى هى الزهور ودايما بحارب عشان يطول عمرها وماتموتش بسرعة بس للاسف كل حاجة جميلة عمرها قصير... يمكن الفل له مكانة خاصة عندى عشان عندنا شجرة فل ودايما بتصبح عليه 
بقينا عشرة يعنى ... 
زهرة الياسمين بهديهالك يا وسام 
موضوع جميل استاذ عاصم تسلم ايدك يارب  :y:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

الله جيهان على ذوقك
بجد تحفه
وانا كمان بعشق الورد وخاصة البنفسجى 
طبعا بشترى وردك جيهان
ورجعهولك عارفه دافعه فيه كتير :Angry: 
بس قسميه بقى على باقى أعضاء المنتدى 
 


 


 


*ودلوقتى مين يشترى الوردة منــــــى ؟؟؟* 
*وبتهديهــــــا لميـــــــن ؟؟؟*

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا أشتريها منك بنت مصرية
وأهديها لصديقة عمرى كله
الدكتورة هدى..يارب تكون شايفانى..

......
ودلوقتى الوردة الجميلة دى



مين يشتريها منى؟ ويهديها لمين؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *أنا أشتريها منك بنت مصرية*
> 
> 
> *وأهديها لصديقة عمرى كله*
> *الدكتورة هدى..يارب تكون شايفانى..* 
> *......*
> *ودلوقتى الوردة الجميلة دى* 
> ** 
> 
> *مين يشتريها منى؟ ويهديها لمين؟*


بهدى الوردة دى لغادة بمناسبة فوز الاهلى بالدورى  :f:  
دول بقى شوية ورود اللى بعدى يختار اللى تعجبه منهم ويهديها للى  
عاوز00Ii051wc7R.jpgة00I1051wc7R.jpg :2: 00Ih051wc7R.jpg
00Ij051wc7R.jpg
00Ik051wc7R.jpg

----------


## اليمامة

*الله يا جيجى...ورودك تجنن
أن هاخدهم كلهم...
وهاحطهم عندى فى البيت لأحمد وآدم وحمزة
هاحط منهم على البار فى المطبخ علشان اشوفهم دايما..
 وفى التواليت هاحط فاز على الرف
وفى كل الأركان..
أنا البيت عندى عبارة عن مشتل فى كل حته..بس ورود هاتزيدهم جمال..
ودى وردة..ياترى لمين؟ وهايهديها لمين؟
*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

جيت ابيع الورد زي اللي باع المية في حارت السقاين

لقيت اللي بيشتري الورد ورد ويهديه لورد

يعني البوستاني يبيع لمين



أشتري الوردة منك يا أستاذة ندي
وأهديها
loly_h :f:   :f: مع الشكر
 :f: سوما  :f: مع الشكر
*بنت مصرية مع الشكر*
 :f: اليمامة  :f: مع الشكر
 :f: جيهان محمد على :f:  مع الشكر

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

ودي زهرة اللافندر
وجابهالكم من الطبيعة
 
 مين يشتري الورد مني

----------


## سوما

> [CENTER]
> زهرة الياسمين بهديهالك يا وسام


 تسلمى يا جيهان ,,, :Hug2: ,,,, أشكرك بشدة على اهدائك الجميل كروحك دائماً .. :f2: 



> [CENTER][img]
> أشتري الوردة منك يا أستاذة ندي
> وأهديها
> loly_h مع الشكر
> سوما مع الشكر
> *بنت مصرية مع الشكر*
> اليمامة مع الشكر
> جيهان محمد على مع الشكر


 *أ. عاصم ,, لك جزيل الشكر ..*



> ودي زهرة اللافندر
> وجابهالكم من الطبيعة
>  
>  مين يشتري الورد مني


* اشتريت اللافندر ,, وأهديه إلى 
الراقية ,,
جيهان محمد على ,,*

----------


## سوما

*مين يشترى مني ,,



الفل ,,,,,

ويهديه لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اشتريه انا 
واهديه لكل صاحب قلم يمتعنا بما يسطره قلمه من ابداعات 



والان من يشتري هذا البوكيه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

جميل أوى البوكيه يا محمد 
انا هاشتريه منك 
وهاهديه لصديقتى وصديقة طفولتى إنتصار لانها جابتلى خبر حلو النهاردة ياللا مش خسارة فيها  :;):  
ياترى بقى مين هايشترى منى الورد دا وهايهديه لمين ؟؟؟؟ 
00Ir051wc7R.jpg 
00Ip051wc7R.jpg 
00Iq051wc7R.jpg 
00It051wc7R.jpg

----------


## loly_h

> [
> ياترى بقى مين هايشترى منى الورد دا وهايهديه لمين ؟؟؟؟ 
> 00Ir051wc7R.jpg 
> 00Ip051wc7R.jpg 
> 00Iq051wc7R.jpg 
> 00It051wc7R.jpg


*الله ... باقة جميلة 

وانا هاشتريها منك جيجى

وهاهديها لحبيتى وأختى نور

وربنا يطمننا عليهـــــــا ...

ودلوقتى

مين هيشترى الورد منــــــى ؟؟؟







*

----------


## اليمامة

> *الله ... باقة جميلة 
> 
> وانا هاشتريها منك جيجى
> 
> وهاهديها لحبيتى وأختى نور
> 
> وربنا يطمننا عليهـــــــا ...
> 
> ودلوقتى
> ...


*الله يا هالة..
ورودك تجنن..انا بحب الورد الجورى أوى
أنا هاخدهم منك وهاهديهم لغادة جاد
بمناسبة الجودة 
الجودة يا غادة
وتحدى تغيير ثقافات الناس..
هههههههه
يارب يعجبوكى
بس السبب الأهم 
انه ورد أحمر
تبع الأهلى
الأهلى وبس
ودلوقتى مين هايشترى الورد دا منى ويهديه لمين..







*

----------


## غادة جاد

> بهدى الوردة  دى لغادة بمناسبة فوز الاهلى بالدورى



* يا حبيبتي يا جيجي*
* دايماً حاسة بيا*
* ومعايا دايماً على الخط*
* وبتشاركيني في لحظات سعادتي*


* جميل قوي الورد يا جيجي*

* شكراً يا حياتي*


 :f2: 

* وشكراً أستاذ عاصم على الموضوع*
* بجد والله العظيم فكرة رقيقة جداً*
* وجميلة*


* وأنا هاشتري وردة ندى وهأهديها لحضرتك* 
 


















.

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> *يا حبيبتي يا جيجي*
> *دايماً حاسة بيا*
> *ومعايا دايماً على الخط*
> *وبتشاركيني في لحظات سعادتي* 
> 
> *جميل قوي الورد يا جيجي* 
> *شكراً يا حياتي* 
> 
>  
> ...


أشكرك ياستاذة غادة واشكر ذوقك الراقي الجميل
لا حرمنا الله من تواجدك 
واهدي الورود الجميلة اللي ما بعتهاش الاستاذة غادة
فهي تشتري ولا تبيع الزهور " وهذا سر تأخري في الرد"
للأستاذ أحمد صلاح مع الشكر لما يبزل من مجهود لتحديث
المنتدي
والان مين يشتري الورد مني ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> والان مين يشتري الورد مني ؟


هاشترى منك الورد الجميل دا يا استاذ عاصم واهديه لكل انسان متمسك بمبادءه ومش بيتلون ولا بينافق ... قد ايه بحترم النوعية دى من البشر.. بحترمها ... وبفتقدها فى نفس الوقت...!!!

ياترى مين بقى هايشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟؟؟

996c06ccaf38893a22c2917qj5.jpg

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ياترى مين بقى هايشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟؟؟ 
> 996c06ccaf38893a22c2917qj5.jpg


أنا هشتريهــا 
وههديها لكل قلب طيب 
بيعانى لكنه راضى 

مين بقى هيشرى الوردة دى منى 

موضوع غايه فى الجمال  :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

> أنا هشتريهــا 
> وههديها لكل قلب طيب 
> بيعانى لكنه راضى 
> 
> مين بقى هيشرى الوردة دى منى 
> 
> موضوع غايه فى الجمال


 *
أستاذى الغالى محمد سعيد
مايسترو الحرف

انا هاشترية منك قوام
واكتب عليه أجمل كلام
واهدية بود لكل حد
قلبه عارف قد ايه حلو الغرام

موضوع جميل استاذ عاصم
شكرا للفكرة وصحبة الورد
ومين هيشترى ورودى وهيهديها لمين


*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> أستاذى الغالى محمد سعيد
> مايسترو الحرف
> 
> انا هاشترية منك قوام
> واكتب عليه أجمل كلام
> واهدية بود لكل حد
> قلبه عارف قد ايه حلو الغرام
> 
> ...




*الله شحرورتى 

مجموعة ورود رقيقة وجميلة

انا هاشتريها طبعا وهاهديها

لأخونا إبن طيبــــة وربنا يشفى عنه

ويرجعلنا بالسلامة إن شاء الله

ودلوقتى ...

مين يشترى الورد منى وهيهديه لميــــــن ؟؟؟

*

----------


## thereallove

الله عليكي يا لولي 

انا بشتري اجمل الوررد وبهديها لحبيبة قلبي وهي عارفه نفسها اكيد 

ودلوقتي مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديها لمين

----------


## ابن البلد

أ/ عصام
كل الشكر لك علي الورد الجميل
وتقبل مني أجمل التحايا

و الزهرة دي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فكره روعه أ/ عاصم
تسلم إيدك
 :f2: 

و أنا هاشتري الورده وهاهديها لأربع بنوتات 
أعز أصحاب وأحلى أخوات

لمسه 
مصراويه جدا
بنت شهريار
مي مؤمن



مين يشترى الورد منى وهايهديها لمين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز  استاذ عاصم 
تحياتى لك على فكرة موضوعك الرائعة 

ومشاعر الموده الجميله 

انا حاشترى الورد ده يا دكتورة ايمان 

واهديها للغائبة الحاضرة دائما 

بسنت بنت مصر 

مين يشترى فله وياسمينه*

----------


## اليمامة

أنا يا أستاذ نادر 
وأهديهم للمغفور له بإذن الله
*ahmedab216*
ربنا يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة

----------


## اليمامة

*

إليك أمى
 ورود الدنيا
وقلب تعرفينه
يموت اشتياقاً 
يفور احتراقاً
لصدرك الآمن 
تعتصره ضلوعك
حتى يئن و لوعة حبك..
إليك أمى..أيها الكائن النورانى
ومازلت الطفلة ترتجى همسك
ربتك
 ولمساتك الربانية
تقولين كبرتى وصرتى أماً
وقلبك المتهدج لا يقنع ببوح لسانك 
وتوقنين بأن الطفلة
 مازلت تخطو بريبة فى الحياة دونك
....
لا يا أمى..لا تحزنى..
لن أقبل عرضك ..
احتفظى بقلبك
فحنانك دفء فى أوصالى رغم البعد
وقلبك يسرى فى بدنى حتى العمق
قلبى بخير..قلبى معافى
كفكفى الدمع..لا يهون ألمك
كونى بخير
يا أمى..
....................
اهدائى لكم..
*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله خير الأسماء
بسم الله الشافي
بسم الله الكافي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عن نفسي وعن كل الأخوه والاخوات
نتقبل هديتك وحروفك يامامة المنتدي
داعين الله عز وجل أن يرعاك
ويحفظك لنا دوماَ
ولك منا تلك الورود
flowers.jpg 
مين يشتري الورد مني 
pic28.jpg

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الخي
ر اخى العزيز عاصم 

انا اشترى الورد دى منك 

واهديها ايضا لليمامه  وامها 

ربنا يشفيها ويعفيها 

مين يشترى الورد دى منى*

----------


## اليمامة

*أشكرك استاذ عاصم
وأشكرك استاذ نادر
وممنونة لكم جدا
وعاجزة عن التعبير واتفضلوا الورد دا منى



ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى..
*

----------


## سوما

> *ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى..
> *


* هاشترى الورد ,, وهاهديه ل:
نور ,,  اللى تمت 14 يوم ,, 
و
ل :هادية ,, صاحبتى - أم نور ..

مين يشترى الورد ده ,,

ويهديه لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## kethara

> * هاشترى الورد ,, وهاهديه ل:
> نور ,,  اللى تمت 14 يوم ,, 
> و
> ل :هادية ,, صاحبتى - أم نور ..
> 
> مين يشترى الورد ده ,,
> 
> ويهديه لمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*أخى الفاضل الأستاذ عاصم

باقة شكر وأمتنان لهذا الموضوع الطيب

أختى الرقيقة سوما
أسمحى لى بأقتناء ورداتك كى أهديها لأبى رحمة الله عليه
كانت أرق الزهرات ينتقيها لى بكل ربيع
تحية بعطر الورد لكِ غاليتى

ومن سيشترى هذة الزهور



مع تحيتى*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
>  
> 
> ومن سيشترى هذة الزهور
> 
> 
> 
> مع تحيتى*


انا هاشتريها منك قيثارة 
انا بجد بحب الياسمين جدا ومعلش بقى هابقى طماعة واهديه لنفسى  :;): 

مين يشترى الوردة دى منى ويهديها لمين ؟؟؟

زهور39.jpg

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة جيهان 

انا اشترى الورده دى منك 

واهديها  للاخت العزيزة  قلب مصر 

ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة 

ومين يشترى الورد ده منى

ويهديه للاخت العزيزة رحمه 

ربنا يشفيها ويعافيها  

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *اختى العزيزة جيهان 
> 
> انا اشترى الورده دى منك 
> 
> واهديها  للاخت العزيزة  قلب مصر 
> 
> ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد ده منى
> ...


*أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى

انا هاشترى الورد منك من غير فصال
وهاهيه كمان للأخت الجميلة رحمة ربنا يرجعها لنا بألف سلامة
وذوقك جميل يا استاذى
انا بقى جايبة قرنفل مين هيشترية منى ؟؟؟

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى
> 
> انا هاشترى الورد منك من غير فصال
> وهاهيه كمان للأخت الجميلة رحمة ربنا يرجعها لنا بألف سلامة
> وذوقك جميل يا استاذى
> انا بقى جايبة قرنفل مين هيشترية منى ؟؟؟
> 
> *


*اختى العزيزة شحرورة 

مساءك ارق من الورد 

انا حاشترى القرنفل  منك 

واهديه لروح انسان عزيز  جدا الله يرحمه 

كان يشترى القرنفل مخصوص لابنته الصغيرة 

ويضعه فى الفازة مخصوص لها 

ويدوب له نصف قرص اسبرين 

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
ويرحم امواتنا واموات المسلمين اجمعين 

مين يشترى الورد دى منى*

----------


## رومييساء

> *اختى العزيزة شحرورة 
> 
> مساءك ارق من الورد 
> 
> انا حاشترى القرنفل  منك 
> 
> واهديه لروح انسان عزيز  جدا الله يرحمه 
> 
> كان يشترى القرنفل مخصوص لابنته الصغيرة 
> ...


السلام عليكم
انا باشترية أخى وباهدية لأمى وباكتبلها عليه كيفك امى وكيف الاسرة
كونى بخير يا ست الحبايب
ولكل أم متلك باهديلها الورد
ومين بيشترى الورد منى

----------


## نسمة أمل

> ومين بيشترى الورد منى
> 
> http://i7.glitter-graphics.org/pub/9...nuvuqqts1u.gif



انا بشتري منك ، 

و بهديه الى كل من زرع البسمة على شفاهي و اعاد السلام الى قلبي و حرر عقلي من التفكير السلبي 

الى من جعلني أومن ان الحياة لازالت رائعة 

الى من زرع البسمة بداخلي 

الى توأم روحي أختي الرائعة جدا روعة كل شيء في الحياة 

مين يشتري الورد مني : 


دي باقة أمل 



و دي باقة اعتراف 



و دي باقة باقة صامتة 



و دي باقة حب 




و دي باقة وفاء 



و دي باقة أخوة 


و دي باقة شكر و تقدير 



و دي باقة حنين 




دي باقة سعادة 



و دي باقة اعتذار 

]

----------


## رومييساء

> انا بشتري منك ، 
> 
> و بهديه الى كل من زرع البسمة على شفاهي و اعاد السلام الى قلبي و حرر عقلي من التفكير السلبي 
> 
> الى من جعلني أومن ان الحياة لازالت رائعة 
> 
> الى من زرع البسمة بداخلي 
> 
> الى توأم روحي أختي الرائعة جدا روعة كل شيء في الحياة 
> ...


*وانا باشترى منك كل الورد
وباهدية لكل طفل بعينة دمعة ولم يجد من يجففها له

ومين بيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## سوما

> *ومين بيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *


* ل:
 ناريمان ..

مين يشترى الورد ,,

ولمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## loly_h

> * ل:
>  ناريمان ..
> 
> مين يشترى الورد ,,
> 
> ولمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*الله ياسوما

ذوقك دايما جميل فى إختياراتك

انا هاشترى  الباقة الجميلة دى

وهاهديها لأغلى وأحن وأطيب أم فى الدنيا

بمناسبة  إن النهاردة يوم ميلادهـــــــا

ربنا يرحمها ويوسع مرقدها ويجازيها الجنة 

اللهم امين

ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد 

وهتهديه لميـــــــــن ...









*

----------


## سندرلا

_انا هاشتري كل الورد دة
وهاخدوا ليا بس
وهاحطة حوليا وانا بشرب كوباية شاي بالنعناع
طمع بقي_

----------


## nariman

*
 للبيــع..







مين يشتري .. ؟


*

----------


## اليمامة

*انا أشتريها ان شاء الله يا ناريمان
وباهديها لجيهان وباقولها بافتقدك اوى
مين يشترى

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *انا أشتريها ان شاء الله يا ناريمان*
> 
> *وباهديها لجيهان وباقولها بافتقدك اوى*
> *مين يشترى* 
> 
> **


 اسعد الله مسائك بالخير ندى 
أنا أشريها 
واهديها الى بنت مصر الرائعة /  جيهان محمد على 

----
والآن .. مين يشترى



كل المحبة والتقدير للحبيب عاصم ابو ندى 
على موضوعة الرااااااااااااائع

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اسعد الله مسائك بالخير ندى 
> أنا أشريها 
> واهديها الى بنت مصر الرائعة /  جيهان محمد على 
> 
> ----
> والآن .. مين يشترى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*مساءك ورد يا استاذ محمد 

انا اشتريها واهديها للاخوة الاعزاء 

ابن طيبه وشاعر الرومانسيه 

ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى*

----------


## سمـاء

> *
> 
> 
> ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد 
> 
> وهتهديه لميـــــــــن ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اسمحولى اشترى أول مرة البوكيهات الجميلة دى لبناتى...

واشيل لكل واحدة 2، واحد للخطوبة والتانى للفرح..................

بس المهم الورد يستنى كام سنة كده...................

تسلمى يا لولى، فنانة بجد...

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مساءك ورد يا استاذ محمد*  
> *انا اشتريها واهديها للاخوة الاعزاء*  
> *ابن طيبه وشاعر الرومانسيه*  
> *ربنا يرجعهم بالسلامة*  
> *مين يشترى الورده دى منى*


مساء الفل والياسمين اخى الحبيب / نادر
مع ورودك الرائعة بضم صوتى معاك بعودة حسن ومعتز
 ويا رب يرجعولنا بالف سلامة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اسمحولى اشترى أول مرة البوكيهات الجميلة دى لبناتى...
> 
> واشيل لكل واحدة 2، واحد للخطوبة والتانى للفرح..................
> 
> بس المهم الورد يستنى كام سنة كده...................
> 
> تسلمى يا لولى، فنانة بجد...


ربنا يفرحك بيهم يا رب يا سماء 
وانا هحجز عروسه منهم لابنى مصطفى 
اهو برضه قدامه كام سنه كده  ::007:: 
وحالا الايام بتجرى :Ptrose: 
وأضم صوتى بروعة ورقى فنانة ابناء مصر لــولى 
مسائكم رضا ورضوان

----------


## nour2005

ألله عالورد وعلى جماله

ومين في الدنيا مابيحبش الورد وجمال وعبيره 

أنا بقا بشتري الورد وبهدي "الزنبق"

والتي قال عنها أستاذ عاصم ابو ندى:

"والتي تحب الزنبق‏:‏ قلبها أبيض متسامحة عطاؤها بلا حدود لا تنتظر المقابل‏,‏

 و تكره الإساءة‏,‏ ولو بكلمة‏,‏ وتبحث دائما عن الاستقرار‏.‏ 

أهديها لأستاذي العزيز والمبدع "صفحات العمر "

مبارِكةً له بالنجاح

 •♥•`ظرف زمان ´•♥•



تحية كبيرة لموضوع حضرتك أستاذ عاصم 

صباحكم ورد وخير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ألله عالورد وعلى جماله
> 
> ومين في الدنيا مابيحبش الورد وجمال وعبيره  
> أنا بقا بشتري الورد وبهدي "الزنبق" 
> والتي قال عنها أستاذ عاصم ابو ندى: 
> "والتي تحب الزنبق‏:‏ قلبها أبيض متسامحة عطاؤها بلا حدود لا تنتظر المقابل‏,‏ 
> و تكره الإساءة‏,‏ ولو بكلمة‏,‏ وتبحث دائما عن الاستقرار‏.‏  
> أهديها لأستاذي العزيز والمبدع "صفحات العمر " 
> مبارِكةً له بالنجاح 
> ...


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير اختى الغالية* نــور*
أجمل هديه من أروع أخت 
ربنا ما يحرمنا من ذوقك ابدا يا رب 
حفظك الله من كل سوء ورزقكِ خيرى الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

الشاعر الجميل الاستاذ محمد
صباحك ورد وفل 
وبحور شعر علينا تطل
ونور ينورقلب الكل
===
اسمح لي اشتري وردك الجميل واهديها لما زوزو فقد أكتشفت أنها أول من استخدم عنوان الموضوع في موضوع سابق
ودلوقتي مين يشتري الورد مني

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ودلوقتي مين يشتري الورد مني



يا أبو ندى ملاقتشى غير يوم 23 يوليو 
علشان أشترى الورد منك 
ملاقيش معاك ورده سوده أشتريها منك 
بمناسبة ذكرى إنقلاب 23 يوليو العسكرى

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

_          انقلاب 
 " بشنب ولا من غير شنب يا زينب"
افتكري يازينب
رحم الله فؤاد المهندس
_

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتمني اشيل الورود السوداء 
وكلماتي الجوفاء
اتمني للجمال البقاء
اتمني محبة الرفقاء 
لكل القلوب النقية الجميلة اهدي الورود والازهار
مين يشتري الورد مني
وكل عام وانتم بخير اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## nariman

*
مساءك ورد يا أستاذ عاصم

عندي رغبة أشتري كل ورود الدنيا واهديها لناس بحبها وبقدرها جداااا
من المنتدى وبره المنتدى

من المنتدى ..

زهراء .. شعاع من نور .. سوما .. حمادو .. أحمد ناصر
بوكي بوكي .. أميرة .. أشرف المجاهد .. أستاذ عاطف هلال .. سامح عطية

ومن خارج المنتدى باهدي صحبة ورد لأمي الغالية وبدعيلها بالشفاء
ولأخويا الوحيد ..أعز الناس عندي

ونقول من تاني
*



*مين يشتري ... ؟؟*

----------


## nova_n

*

الأخت ناريمان

انا هاشترى باقة الورد منك وباهديها لناس بحبهم كتير وغاليين جدا 
واهنيهم بهذا اليوم المميز
وكل سنة وهما طيبين ويارب عقبال اليوبيل الذهبى

ومين هيشترى الورد منى

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> 
> *الأخت ناريمان* 
> *انا هاشترى باقة الورد منك وباهديها لناس بحبهم كتير وغاليين جدا* 
> *واهنيهم بهذا اليوم المميز*
> *وكل سنة وهما طيبين ويارب عقبال اليوبيل الذهبى* 
> *ومين هيشترى الورد منى* 
> 
> **


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسعد الله مسائئك بالخير اختى الكريمة نوفـــا
انا هشترى الورد الجميل ده 
واهديه لمامة ناريمان 
مصحوباً بدعاء صادق من القلب 
بأن يمن الله عليها بنعمة الشفاء 
اللهم آمين 

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## nariman

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اسعد الله مسائئك بالخير اختى الكريمة نوفـــا
> انا هشترى الورد الجميل ده 
> واهديه لمامة ناريمان 
> مصحوباً بدعاء صادق من القلب 
> بأن يمن الله عليها بنعمة الشفاء 
> اللهم آمين 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى



*ربنا يكرمك يا أستاذ محمد ويديم عليك نعمة الصحة

انا بشتري الورد وباهديه لحضرتك .. وإن كان قليل فعلا

*

----------


## nova_n

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اسعد الله مسائئك بالخير اختى الكريمة نوفـــا
> انا هشترى الورد الجميل ده 
> واهديه لمامة ناريمان 
> مصحوباً بدعاء صادق من القلب 
> بأن يمن الله عليها بنعمة الشفاء 
> اللهم آمين 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


*


الأستاذ محمد سعيد

ورداتك حلوين جدا ومش عارفة حضرتك فاكرنى والا لا
كنت مع حضرتك بمنتدى اخر مشرفة
على العموم هاشترى الورد واهدية لأبى وأمى مرة تانية
ربنا يسعدهم ويخليهم لى يارب

ومين يشترى الورد منى



نوفا*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*أستاذي العزيز / عاصم أبو ندى

كل سنة وانت طيب
ودايماً طيب

إليك وإلى كل من شارك بروح الورد
أهديكم صوتَ الورد ..


تحياتي*





*
حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

*شكراً حكيم على الغنوة الجميلة
وصدقت ..هى صوت الورد حقاً
أهدى وردك لناس كتير بافتقدهم وأنا فى حالة حنين مفجع لهم..
أمى..نفسى فيكى..فى كل كيانك يتداخل فيا...نفسى فى قوتك اللى طول عمرها كانت بتحتوينى بجسارة برغم انى تعبتك معايا كتير..بس أنقذتينى وبتنقذينى دايماً..إن شاء الله تكونى بخير..
د.هدى..صديقة روحى..وحشتينى يا هدى أوى..ولسه الحلم باقى..بحاول أمده بقدر إرادتى لأطول مدى ممكن..
د.هبة..د.مروة..د.ايمان..أصدقاء العمر كله..
الدكتور العزيز " أحمد"..عرفان وشكر للسما..وقبلة على الأيادى البيضاء الطاهرة..أعطتنى عمراً فوق عمرى..وإرادة رباها بقوة وإيمان فى قلبى..
الأستاذ العزيز عاصم أبو ندى..بادعيله بالصحة..وباتمنى من الله انه دايماً يكون بخير..
جيهان محمد على..تعالى بقى يا جيهان..وحشتينى..وكفاية بلبطة..ههههههه
لكل هؤلاء..اهدى هذه الورود..

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *شكراً حكيم على الغنوة الجميلة
> وصدقت ..هى صوت الورد حقاً
> أهدى وردك لناس كتير بافتقدهم وأنا فى حالة حنين مفجع لهم..
> أمى..نفسى فيكى..فى كل كيانك يتداخل فيا...نفسى فى قوتك اللى طول عمرها كانت بتحتوينى بقوة برغم انى تعبتك معايا..بس أنقذتينى وبتنقذينى دايماً..إن شاء الله تكونى بخير..
> د.هدى..صديقة روحى..وحشتينى يا هدى أوى..ولسه الحلم باقى..بحاول أمده بقدر إرادتى لأطول مدى ممكن..
> د.هبة..د.مروة..د.ايمان..أصدقاء العمر كله..
> الدكتور العزيز " أحمد"..عرفان وشكر للسما..وقبلة على الأيادى البيضاء الطاهرة..أعطتنى عمراً فوق عمرى..وإرادة رباها بقوة وإيمان فى قلبى..
> الأستاذ العزيز عاصم أبو ندى..بادعيله بالصحة..وباتمنى من الله انه دايماً يكون بخير..
> جيهان محمد على..تعالى بقى يا جيهان..وحشتينى..وكفاية بلبطة..ههههههه
> ...





***سوسوس**وسوسوسو**سوسوسو**

*****بس دول****

----------


## اليمامة

> ***سوسوس**وسوسوسو**سوسوسو**
> 
> *****بس دول****


*مساء الخير يا دكتور جمال
ازيك..ان شاء الله تكون بخير
أقولك على حاجة وتصدقنى..
بعد ما عملت الإهداء دا رحت على ملفك الشخصى ومعايا وردة علشان أقولك كل سنة وانت طيب 
حاجة كدا خصوصى
واللى عطلنى ابنى آدم
خلانى أقوم أركبله القطر
واعمله القضبان وأركب القطر معاه لفة
يا ترى مصدق؟
كل سنة وانت طيب
واتفضل بقى الورد دا علشانك..



كل سنة وانت وماما عيشة طيبين
ودايماً مونسنا فى المنتدى بوجودك الشكس
ونتخانق ونتصالح
هههههههه
و...
سوسوسوسوسوسو*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *شكراً حكيم على الغنوة الجميلة
> وصدقت ..هى صوت الورد حقاً
> أهدى وردك لناس كتير بافتقدهم وأنا فى حالة حنين مفجع لهم..
> أمى..نفسى فيكى..فى كل كيانك يتداخل فيا...نفسى فى قوتك اللى طول عمرها كانت بتحتوينى بجسارة برغم انى تعبتك معايا كتير..بس أنقذتينى وبتنقذينى دايماً..إن شاء الله تكونى بخير..
> د.هدى..صديقة روحى..وحشتينى يا هدى أوى..ولسه الحلم باقى..بحاول أمده بقدر إرادتى لأطول مدى ممكن..
> د.هبة..د.مروة..د.ايمان..أصدقاء العمر كله..
> الدكتور العزيز " أحمد"..عرفان وشكر للسما..وقبلة على الأيادى البيضاء الطاهرة..أعطتنى عمراً فوق عمرى..وإرادة رباها بقوة وإيمان فى قلبى..
> الأستاذ العزيز عاصم أبو ندى..بادعيله بالصحة..وباتمنى من الله انه دايماً يكون بخير..
> جيهان محمد على..تعالى بقى يا جيهان..وحشتينى..وكفاية بلبطة..ههههههه
> ...







* مساء الخير 

اختى العزيزة يمامه 

انا حاشترى الورد واللى ماسكه الورد 

حاهدى الورد للقلوب الطيبه اللى ماليه المنتدى 

اما اللى ماسكة الورد حاشوفها تايهه

 ولا يمكن تكون تايهه

ولو تايهه  حارجعها بنفسى لصحابها 

مين يشترى الورد منى*

----------


## حسام عمر

*بيع قلبك بيع ودك شوف الشاري مين*

*فين ال يا حج نادر*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> *أستاذي العزيز / عاصم أبو ندى
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> ودايماً طيب
> 
> إليك وإلى كل من شارك بروح الورد
> أهديكم صوتَ الورد ..
> 
> 
> ...


  أخي الغالي استاذ حكيم عيون
ما أجمل تواجدك  دمت بكل خير وكل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## ابوالحيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حلوة والله يا عاصم
انا الان عرفت نفسى من خلال الورد لاننى بأحب الياسمين
ولعلمك المصريين طول عمرهم عاشقين للزهور والحدائق وهم اول شعب عمل للربيع عيد وكان اسمه (شمو) وهو شم النسيم
وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم

----------


## nova_n

> * مساء الخير 
> 
> اختى العزيزة يمامه 
> 
> انا حاشترى الورد واللى ماسكه الورد 
> 
> حاهدى الورد للقلوب الطيبه اللى ماليه المنتدى 
> 
> اما اللى ماسكة الورد حاشوفها تايهه
> ...


الأستاذ أسكندرانى

انا هاشترى الورد من حضرتك وهاهدية للأستاذة شحرورة
وابارك لها على فوازير الخاطبة
ولان دمها خفيف والجو هناك كله مرح وسعادة

ومين هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## اليمامة

ازيك يا نوفا
أنا هاشترى الورد منك
وباهديه لصديقتى الغالية ميرال الملوانى
وباقولها هستناكى على الموعد..



ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى
ودى وردة باعشقها..زهرة البرتقال

----------


## nova_n

> ازيك يا نوفا
> أنا هاشترى الورد منك
> وباهديه لصديقتى الغالية ميرال الملوانى
> وباقولها هستناكى على الموعد..
> 
> 
> 
> ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى
> ودى وردة باعشقها..زهرة البرتقال


أختى اليمامة

وانا هأشترى الوردة الحلوة منك
وأهدية للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى لكل جهودة الجميلة بالمنتدى
مين بقى هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## اليمامة

أنا يا نوفا
هاشتريه منك
وهاهديه لنفسى
لقلبى..









......
مين يشترى الورد...مين؟

----------


## nova_n

> أنا يا نوفا
> هاشتريه منك
> وهاهديه لنفسى
> لقلبى..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انا هاشترية منك يا يمامة
وهاهدية لأطيب أنسانة فى الوجود مامتى

ومين هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## محمد أمير

> انا هاشترية منك يا يمامة
> وهاهدية لأطيب أنسانة فى الوجود مامتى
> 
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى


الأخت نوفا

الوردة جميلة بعد أذنك هاشترية منك
وأهدية لكل مظلوم ومقهور والمغدور به
وياريت نفس وردتك هاقول مين يشتريها منى
لان صعب انزل صور

الله يديمك يا مطر

----------


## اليمامة

*أنا أشتريها أخى الكريم
شكراً ليك..
وباهديها لروح فاطمة
أختى..وتوأمى..
وقلبى أنا
..........
ومعايا زهرة البرتقال..
باحبها أوى..
مين يشتريها؟

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *أنا أشتريها أخى الكريم
> شكراً ليك..
> وباهديها لروح فاطمة
> أختى..وتوأمى..
> وقلبى أنا
> ..........
> ومعايا زهرة البرتقال..
> باحبها أوى..
> مين يشتريها؟
> ...


 *
انا هاشترية يا أحلى يمامة

وهاهدية لقيثارة المنتدى وحبيبة قلبى قيثارة
ويارب دايما متهنية وسعيدة قريبة او بعيدة

ومين بقى هيقدر يشترى الورد منى
هههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> انا هاشترية يا أحلى يمامة
> 
> وهاهدية لقيثارة المنتدى وحبيبة قلبى قيثارة
> ويارب دايما متهنية وسعيدة قريبة او بعيدة
> 
> ومين بقى هيقدر يشترى الورد منى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *


أنا يا شحرورة يا غالية..
هاشتريها...


ومين يشترى الورد منى..

----------


## سوما

> ومين يشترى الورد منى..


 أنا هاشتريها وهاهديها ل:
*ماما زوزو*  :f2: 

*مين يشترى الورد مني ؟؟؟؟؟
*
و لمين ؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أختى اليمامة
> 
> وانا هأشترى الوردة الحلوة منك
> وأهدية للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى لكل جهودة الجميلة بالمنتدى
> مين بقى هيشترى الورد منى


*اختى العزيزة نوفا 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة 

وبعتذر لحضرتك لانى لم اشاهد هذه المشاركة الا الان 

اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يارب 

واسنحيلى ان اهديك باقة ياسمين 

كل سنة وحضرتك بخير 



*

----------


## loly_h

> أنا هاشتريها وهاهديها ل:
> *ماما زوزو* 
> 
> *مين يشترى الورد مني ؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> و لمين ؟؟؟


*تسلم ايدك سوما

انا هاشترى منك الوردة وهاهديها لــــ

ليدر 

مين هيشترى الوردة دى



وهتهديها لمين ؟؟؟*

----------


## nova_n

> *اختى العزيزة نوفا 
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
> 
> وبعتذر لحضرتك لانى لم اشاهد هذه المشاركة الا الان 
> 
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
> 
> ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك يارب 
> ...



الاستاذ القدير استاذ أسكندرانى

متشكرة جدا جدا لحضرتك على صحبة الياسمين الجميلة قوى
بصراحة انا شميت ريحتها وشكلها جميل تسلم ايدين حضرتك
بجد زوقك راقى والهدية رقيقة ورائعة
بس ممكن  أهدية لأنسانة بحبها جدا وبتموت فى الياسمين

والباقة دى لحضرتك طبعا على قدى بس ده فل

----------


## nova_n

> *تسلم ايدك سوما
> 
> انا هاشترى منك الوردة وهاهديها لــــ
> 
> ليدر 
> 
> مين هيشترى الوردة دى
> 
> 
> ...


 *
أستاذة لولى هاشترى منك الوردة الجميلة دى واهديها
للأستاذة قلب مصر

مين يشترى الورد منى

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذة لولى هاشترى منك الوردة الجميلة دى واهديها*
> *للأستاذة قلب مصر*
> 
> *مين يشترى الورد منى*
> 
> **


 
يسلم ذوقك الجميل يا نوفــا
انا هشتريها واهديها الى صاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع  
الحبيب عاصم أبو نـــدى 

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## nova_n

> يسلم ذوقك الجميل يا نوفــا
> انا هشتريها واهديها الى صاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع  
> الحبيب عاصم أبو نـــدى 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد

ممكن انا أشترى الباقة الجميلة دى
وأهديها لليمامة على مجهودها الجميل بالمنتدى

مين بقى هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

اشتري الورد منك واهدية لبستاني الحروف الجميلة
والمشاعـــــر النبيلة
الأستاذ
محمد سعيد
صفحات العمر
مين يشتري الورد مني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اشتري الورد منك واهدية لبستاني الحروف الجميلة
> والمشاعـــــر النبيلة
> الأستاذ
> محمد سعيد
> صفحات العمر
> مين يشتري الورد مني



انا هاشترية منك يا استاذ عاصم وهاهديه لمصر كلها بمناسبة اعظم يوم فى تاريخها الحديث 

ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى ؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا أشتريه منك يا جيهان
وأقدمه لك هدية
علشان تقدميها تاتى لمصر أم الدنيا فى يوم النصر
ودلوقتى
مين يشترى الورد منى؟
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nariman

> أنا أشتريه منك يا جيهان
> وأقدمه لك هدية
> علشان تقدميها تاتى لمصر أم الدنيا فى يوم النصر
> ودلوقتى
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*
اشتريه يا أحمد وأقدمه لناس بحبهم واقدرهم جدا انت واحد منهم

والأعزاء .. الصعيدي .. أشرف المجاهد .. أستاذ عاطف هلال .. دكتور جمال الشربيني
صفحات العمر .. ابن طيبة .. سامح عطية .. عبده باشا .. أستاذ سيد جعيتم .. هشام نصار
ابن البلد .. طائر الشرق .. حمادو .. أستاذ يحيي زكريا .. حسام عمر .. شاعر الرومانسية

وأحلى نونات .. أنفال .. بوكي بوكي .. أميرة .. أم أحمد .. زهراء .. أستاذة لميس الإمام.. شعاع من نور .. جيهان محمد علي .. ايميرالد .. اليمامة .. سوما .. سماح عطية .. حنان .. بنت شهريار .. لولي .. قلب مصر .. قيثارة .. أحلى كلمة

ووردة منهم لوالدتي ..

مين يشتري ؟؟ 
*

----------


## نسمة أمل

*انا بشتري منك و بقدمه لشخص غالي كثير على قلبي 



بتمنى الله يرزقه السعادة في الدارين 

مين راح يشتري الورد مني  ؟؟؟



*

----------


## سوما

> *مين راح يشتري الورد مني  ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *


*بشتريها ,, واهديها إلى ..
روح حبيبي الغـالي ,, خـالى ....رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته..

مين يشترى الورد مني ؟؟

ويهديه لمين ؟؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أنا أشتريه منك يا جيهان
> وأقدمه لك هدية
> علشان تقدميها تاتى لمصر أم الدنيا فى يوم النصر
> ودلوقتى
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*أشكرك يا أحمد على الاهداء الجميل ولك مثلها ورد أبيض كصفاء قلبك* 

زهور19.jpg

----------


## نسمة أمل

يا جيهان لازم تشتري الورد الأحمر من سوما أو تدفعي زيادة مشان تبيعك سوما الورد لي اشتريته من أحمد هههههههههههههههههههه


سوما انا راح اشتري منك الوردات الحلوات و بهيدك ياهم من قلبي لقبك الطيب 

روحت عليك يا جيهان أحلى ورد ههههههههههههههههههههه

مين راح يشتري مني هالورد؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا جيهان لازم تشتري الورد الأحمر من سوما أو تدفعي زيادة مشان تبيعك سوما الورد لي اشتريته من أحمد هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> سوما انا راح اشتري منك الوردات الحلوات و بهيدك ياهم من قلبي لقبك الطيب 
> 
> روحت عليك يا جيهان أحلى ورد ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مين راح يشتري مني هالورد؟؟؟


أنا بشترى ها الورد منك يا نسمة
وأهديه لناريمان وجيهان وسوما
وبأهديك إنت كمان الورد
وبأهديه إهداء خاص لست الحبايب ماما زوزو علشان إمبارح كان عيد ميلادها
ودلوقتى
مين يشترى الورد منى
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا بشترى ها الورد منك يا نسمة
> وأهديه لناريمان وجيهان وسوما
> وبأهديك إنت كمان الورد
> وبأهديه إهداء خاص لست الحبايب ماما زوزو علشان إمبارح كان عيد ميلادها
> ودلوقتى
> مين يشترى الورد منى



أنا أشتريه من حضرتك يا بشمهندس
وأهديه لحضرتك بمناسبة عيد ميلادك
كل سنه وحضرتك بخير



من يشترى الورد منى؟؟؟

----------


## سوما

> سوما انا راح اشتري منك الوردات الحلوات و بهيدك ياهم من قلبي لقبك الطيب 
> /]


 يسلم اهدائك يا أرق نسمة أمل , :f: , أشكرك لأهدائك الرقيق .. :36 4 11: 



> أنا بشترى ها الورد منك يا نسمة
> وأهديه لناريمان وجيهان وسوما
> وبأهديك إنت كمان الورد
> وبأهديه إهداء خاص لست الحبايب ماما زوزو علشان إمبارح كان عيد ميلادها


 أبو ليلي ,, أشكرك لأهدائك الجميل .. :f2: 



> من يشترى الورد منى؟؟؟


هأشتري الورد منك,, واهديه إلى :
أجمل ورد فى بستان حياتى ..!!
 :f: .

*مين هيشترى الورد ؟؟

ولمين يهديه ؟؟*

----------


## loly_h

> *مين هيشترى الورد ؟؟
> 
> ولمين يهديه ؟؟*


*يسلم ذوقك وسام

انا هاشترى الورد منك

وهاهدية لإبن طيبة

ربنا يصبره

ومين اللى هيشترى الوردة العمولة دى منــــــى ؟

وهتهديها لميـــــــن ؟؟؟

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يسلم ذوقك وسام*
> 
> *انا هاشترى الورد منك* 
> *وهاهدية لإبن طيبة* 
> *ربنا يصبره* 
> *ومين اللى هيشترى الوردة العمولة دى منــــــى ؟* 
> *وهتهديها لميـــــــن ؟؟؟* 
> 
> **


 أسعد الله مسائك بالورود والرياحين
 فنانة أبناء مصر الراقية / لـــــولى 
انا هشترى الوردة 
وأهديها بكل تقدير لحضرتك 



مبن يشترى الورد منى ؟

----------


## nova_n

> أسعد الله مسائك بالورود والرياحين
>  فنانة أبناء مصر الراقية / لـــــولى 
> انا هشترى الوردة 
> وأهديها بكل تقدير لحضرتك 
> 
> 
> 
> مبن يشترى الورد منى ؟


*الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد

انا هاشترى الورد من حضرتك
وأهدية لشحرورة المنتدى شحرورة وباتمنالها الشفاء العاجل بأذن الله
والعودة بسرعة لنا عشان تملا المكان فرحة وبسمة

مين يشترى الورد منى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *الأستاذ القدير محمد سعيد
> 
> انا هاشترى الورد من حضرتك
> وأهدية لشحرورة المنتدى شحرورة وباتمنالها الشفاء العاجل بأذن الله
> والعودة بسرعة لنا عشان تملا المكان فرحة وبسمة
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى
> 
> *


*اختى العزيزة نوفا 

انا حاشترى منك الورده ده 

وايضا اهدية للشحرورة ربنا يتم شفاها يارب 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اختى العزيزة نوفا* 
> 
> *انا حاشترى منك الورده ده*  
> *وايضا اهدية للشحرورة ربنا يتم شفاها يارب*  
> *مين يشترى الورده دى منى*


 يا صباح الورد على الناس اللى أجمل من الورد
حبيب قلبى نادر والجميلة نــوفا 
لا يزال الذوق يزهو كلما تذكر أنه بعضا منكم 
أسمحوا لى أن أشارككم إهداء باقات الورد 
الف مليون سلامات للاخت العزيزة شحرورة 
وربنا يجعله رفع لدرجتك يا رب 
ويتمم شفاكِ بكل خير 
والورد ده بقى 
انا اللى هشتريه وأهديه بكل تقدير




 *لشحرورة أبناء مصر الرائعة*

----------


## اليمامة

صباحك نادى يا أستاذ محمد يا سعيد يا شاعر يا مرهف
أنا أشترى منك وردك الجميل وأهديه لشحرورة
مع أجمل امنياتى لها بالشفاء العاجل والعودة على وجه السرعة لنا
يارب

----------


## اليمامة

أما اللافندر دا للأستاذ محمد سعيد بذات نفسه
اللافندر بحبه وبعشق لونه
وهو فى لون احاسيسك الوديعة الرقيقة
دمت متألق دائما

----------


## اليمامة

الوردة دى للعزيز الأستاذ نادر
ربنا يبارك فيه

----------


## اليمامة

الوردة دى لأخى العزيز ليدر

----------


## اليمامة

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أما اللافندر دا للأستاذ محمد سعيد بذات نفسه
> اللافندر بحبه وبعشق لونه
> وهو فى لون احاسيسك الوديعة الرقيقة
> دمت متألق دائما


مش ممكن الروعة دى 
ربنا يسعد قلبك ياااااااااارب
شكرا ياندى على ذوقك المدهش

----------


## loly_h

> أسعد الله مسائك بالورود والرياحين
>  فنانة أبناء مصر الراقية / لـــــولى 
> انا هشترى الوردة 
> وأهديها بكل تقدير لحضرتك 
> 
> 
> 
> مبن يشترى الورد منى ؟


*طبعا أمام رقتك المعتادة

وذوقك المفرط لايسعنى إلا ان اشكرك

وبدورى اهديك باقتى المتواضعة 

مع أمنيتى  بدوام رقة حسك ...



ومين دلوقتى هيشترى الوردة منى



وهتهديها لميــــــــــن ...؟




*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *طبعا أمام رقتك المعتادة
> 
> وذوقك المفرط لايسعنى إلا ان اشكرك
> 
> وبدورى اهديك باقتى المتواضعة 
> 
> مع أمنيتى  بدوام رقة حسك ...
> 
> 
> ...


الأستاذة لولى

وردة رائعة سلمت يمينك أختى
هاشتريها وأهديها لأختى الشحرورة واقول لها سلامتك
وتمنياتى لكى ترجعى بالسلامة وتنورى المنتدى كله

ونفس الوردة مين هيشتريها منى

الله يديمك يا مطر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الأستاذة لولى
> 
> وردة رائعة سلمت يمينك أختى
> هاشتريها وأهديها لأختى الشحرورة واقول لها سلامتك
> وتمنياتى لكى ترجعى بالسلامة وتنورى المنتدى كله
> 
> ونفس الوردة مين هيشتريها منى
> 
> الله يديمك يا مطر


انا بشتريها منك يا استاذ محمد وبهديها لحضرتك 
مع وعد منى بتبليغ الادارة بشكوتك الخاصة بتصفح المنتدى وخاصية البحث عن موضوعاتك وان شاء الله يحلوهالك فى اقرب وقت  
مين بقى يشترى منى وردة الصبار التحفة دى ...؟؟؟؟ 

225065.jpg 
لاحظت ان الصبار رغم مرارته واشواكه بيطلعلنا اجمل الازهار فعلا زهوره بيبقى جمالها غير عادى تفتكروا ممكن ينطبق الكلام دا على البشر ؟؟؟؟ مجرد سؤال خطر على بالى  :36 11 10:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أيوه جيهان

فعلا ممكن ينطبق على بنى البشر

لأنك ممكن جدا تلاقى إنسان ظاهره مليئ بالقسوه ولكن عند قربك منه تجديه يشع حنان ورقه

وممكن تلاقى سياسى محنك ويقود معارك وتجديه شاعر فى نفس الوقت

لسه كنت بتناقش مع صديقه ليا اليوم على موضوع إننا دايما ناخد بالظاهر ونسرع فى ألقاء الاحكام والتهم

رغم إن الظاهر ده مش دليل على النظره الصحيحه للأمور

عموما أنا بشتريها منك بأعلى سعر هههههههههه


وبهديها لمستر جمال ومحمد حسين وأخت ضابط شرطه بمناسبة عيد ميلادهم


مين بقى يشترى منى دى

وبأعلى سعر برضه  :36 4 13: 






زهرة الجلاديولاس

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أيوه جيهان
> 
> فعلا ممكن ينطبق على بنى البشر
> 
> لأنك ممكن جدا تلاقى إنسان ظاهره مليئ بالقسوه ولكن عند قربك منه تجديه يشع حنان ورقه
> 
> وممكن تلاقى سياسى محنك ويقود معارك وتجديه شاعر فى نفس الوقت
> 
> لسه كنت بتناقش مع صديقه ليا اليوم على موضوع إننا دايما ناخد بالظاهر ونسرع فى ألقاء الاحكام والتهم
> ...


 
اسعد الله مسائك بالخير اختى الجميلة بنت مصرية 
اسمحى لى ان أشترى هذه الورة الرائعة 
وأهديها بكل الحب الى أخى وأستاذى الحبيب 
الأديب والشاعر/ *م . احمد مــاضى* 



وأن أهدى هذة الباقة إلى شيخ الشعراء العرب وأستاذ الكل
 حبيب قلبى الشاعر الكبير *محمد محمد الشهاوى* 
والى إستاذى واخى الحبيب / *د. جمال مرسى*
وفارس العامية الأول فى مصر من وجهة نظرى  
الشاعر / *السعيد قنديل* 
وإلى كل زملائى وأصدقائى شعراء وأدباء كفر الشيخ

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## سوما

> ومين يشترى الورد منى


جميلة الزهور دى اوى ,, يسلم ذوقك أ. محمد  :f: 
وكل ما اشوفها احس بروح الباشمهندس أحمد فيها ,,,, الله يرحمه ,,,
ولهذا اشتريها واهديها لروحه النقية ,,,, ربنا يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته يارب ..

*مين يشترى الورد مني ؟؟

و
لمين يهديه ؟؟*

----------


## nova_n

> جميلة الزهور دى اوى ,, يسلم ذوقك أ. محمد 
> وكل ما اشوفها احس بروح الباشمهندس أحمد فيها ,,,, الله يرحمه ,,,
> ولهذا اشتريها واهديها لروحه النقية ,,,, ربنا يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته يارب ..
> 
> *مين يشترى الورد مني ؟؟
> 
> و
> لمين يهديه ؟؟*



الله يا سوما جميل جدا الورد
انا هاشتريه منك وأهدية لأحن وأكبر قلب شوفته بالدنيا
قلب ست الحبايب بادعيلها ربنا يخليها لى



مين بقى هيشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الله يا سوما جميل جدا الورد
> انا هاشتريه منك وأهدية لأحن وأكبر قلب شوفته بالدنيا
> قلب ست الحبايب بادعيلها ربنا يخليها لى
> 
> 
> 
> مين بقى هيشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟


*مساءك ورد  يا نوفا 

وانا حاشترى الورده دى منك واهديها الى اخى محمد سعيد 

واقوله الف مبروك تكريم كفر الشيخ 

مين يشترى دى منى 

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مساءك ورد يا نوفا 
> 
> وانا حاشترى الورده دى منك واهديها الى اخى محمد سعيد 
> 
> واقوله الف مبروك تكريم كفر الشيخ 
> 
> مين يشترى دى منى 
> 
> *


انا هاشتريها منك يا استاذ نادر وهاهديها لاستاذى العزيز محمد سعيد لنفس السبب وهو تكريمه فى كفر الشيخ ويارب دايما النجاح والتألق 


مين بقى هايشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟؟؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *مساءك ورد يا نوفا* 
> 
> *وانا حاشترى الورده دى منك واهديها الى اخى محمد سعيد* 
> 
> *واقوله الف مبروك تكريم كفر الشيخ*  
> *مين يشترى دى منى*  
> 
> **


صباح الورد على أجمل وأغلى ابناء مصر على قلبى 
ربنا يبارك فى عمرك يا نادر يا رب 
ولا يحرمنى ابدا من اخوتك اللى بعتز بيها جدا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> انا هاشتريها منك يا استاذ نادر وهاهديها لاستاذى العزيز محمد سعيد لنفس السبب وهو تكريمه فى كفر الشيخ ويارب دايما النجاح والتألق 
> 
> 
> مين بقى هايشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟؟؟


صباح الورد على بنت مصر المشرقة دائما 
أختى العزيزة جيهان محمد على 
التى شرفت أبناء مصر بفوزها بجائزة فى الخاطرة الأدبية 
وديما يارب من نجاح إلى نجاح

----------


## صفحات العمر

> انا هاشتريها منك يا استاذ نادر وهاهديها لاستاذى العزيز محمد سعيد لنفس السبب وهو تكريمه فى كفر الشيخ ويارب دايما النجاح والتألق 
> 
> 
> مين بقى هايشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟؟؟


دام ذوقك الراق اختى العزيزة جيهان محمد على 
أنا هشتريها واهديها بكل تقدير
 إلى اختى العزيزة / قيثــارة
 بمناسبة فوزها بجائزة فى الخاطرة الأدبية 
وديما يا رب مشرفين أبناء مصر فى كل المحافل الثقافية 

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> صباح الورد على بنت مصر المشرقة دائما 
> أختى العزيزة جيهان محمد على 
> التى شرفت أبناء مصر بفوزها بجائزة فى الخاطرة الأدبية 
> وديما يارب من نجاح إلى نجاح


*انا اشتريها منك يا استاذ محمد 

واهديها مع الورده دى 



للاخت العزيزة جيهان محمد على 

واقول لها الف مبروك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> دام ذوقك الراق اختى العزيزة جيهان محمد على 
> أنا هشتريها واهديها بكل تقدير
>  إلى اختى العزيزة / قيثــارة
>  بمناسبة فوزها بجائزة فى الخاطرة الأدبية 
> وديما يا رب مشرفين أبناء مصر فى كل المحافل الثقافية 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


*اشترى الورده دى منك يااستاذ محمد 

واهديها مع ورده بلدى  الى الاخت العزيزة قيثارة 

واقول لها الف مبروك*

----------


## نسمة أمل

*شو يا استاذ اسكندرني كأنه ما بدك تبيعنا ورد؟؟؟؟ 

طيب انا راح  اخذها مجانا منك ، مع ألف شكر على كرمك 

و اهديها لصاحب موضوع بالقاعة السياسة  عن جرائم الامريكان بالعراق و بقله بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى
وأستاذى القدير محمد سعيد
والبنوتة العسولة نوفا
والجميلة اليمامة

ألف شكر لكم جميعا لسؤالكم الطيب عنى وانا مريضة
لكن يظهر انى زى القطط بسبع ارواح
ههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمولى يارب ومنحرمش منكم ابدا يا غاليين
ولكم احلى باقة ورد هاشتريها من نسمة أمل



ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## سوما

> [COLOR="Magenta"][B]


كتير الورد حلو ,, وهاشتريه وهاديه لــ: الشحرورة,, 
*شحرورة أبناء مصر ..*حمدلله ع سلامتك ,,,, ومنور المنتدى دايما باجمل طلة .. :f2: 

*مين هيشترى الورد ,,

و
لمين يهديه ؟؟؟*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كتير الورد حلو ,, وهاشتريه وهاديه لــ: الشحرورة,, 
> *شحرورة أبناء مصر ..*حمدلله ع سلامتك ,,,, ومنور المنتدى دايما باجمل طلة ..
> 
> *مين هيشترى الورد ,,
> 
> و
> لمين يهديه ؟؟؟*


انا هاشتريه منك يا سمسمة وهاهديه للاستاذ نادر وحقيقى بشكره على إهدائه وتهنئته الرقيقة 

ومين بقى يشترى منى الورد وهايهديه لمين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

أنا باخدها منك جيهان

وبهديها لندى

وربنا يرجعا لينا بالسلامه






مين ياخد اللافندر دى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لافندر؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا طبعا

هو ده سؤال ايمان؟؟؟

كل ما هو بنفسجي من لون لزهور لأي شئ في الدنيا

تلاقيني شبطت فيه زي الاطفال

هاخده انا

و آخد أجمل وردة أهديها لأستاذ حسن عبد الحليم

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nariman

*أشتري منك يا ايمان ولو بإيدي أهدي كل ورود الدنيا لـ زهــراء

نقول كمان ..



*

----------


## سوما

> *
> نقول كمان ..
> 
> 
> 
> *[/COLOR]


لــ: زمايلى فى المشروع ,, سحر ,,, حسين ,, حمودة ,,  
وكماااااااااان غادة ,,, أميرة ,, ريهام .... ولكل اللى فكر يسعدنى من المشروع
روحهم كانت جميلة اوووووووووى ,, :2: 

مين يشترى الورد ؟؟

و
لمين يهديه ؟؟

----------


## nova_n

> لــ: زمايلى فى المشروع ,, سحر ,,, حسين ,, حمودة ,,  
> وكماااااااااان غادة ,,, أميرة ,, ريهام .... ولكل اللى فكر يسعدنى من المشروع
> روحهم كانت جميلة اوووووووووى ,,
> 
> مين يشترى الورد ؟؟
> 
> و
> لمين يهديه ؟؟



انا هاشترية منك يا سوما
واهدية للأستاذ محمد سعيد
وكل سنة وهو طيب وأسرته بخير

مين هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## عزة نفس

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nova_n
					


انا هاشترية منك يا سوما
واهدية للأستاذ محمد سعيد
وكل سنة وهو طيب وأسرته بخير

مين هيشترى الورد منى




انا اللي هشتريه منك يا نوفا وبهديه ليكي ولكل الأعضاء هنا لأنهم وحشوني كلهم وبرضه بهديه لأعضاء فوجئت انهم غابوا عن دنيانا وانتقلوا الى رحمة الله تعالى استاذ احمد والشربيني خطاب وبنته وبجد زعلت من قلبي عليهم جميعاً رحمهم الله هم وجميع امواتنا 
مين هيشتري الورد ده مني ؟؟؟

*

----------


## nova_n

[QUOTE=عزة نفس;1502085]*

انا اللي هشتريه منك يا نوفا وبهديه ليكي ولكل الأعضاء هنا لأنهم وحشوني كلهم وبرضه بهديه لأعضاء فوجئت انهم غابوا عن دنيانا وانتقلوا الى رحمة الله تعالى استاذ احمد والشربيني خطاب وبنته وبجد زعلت من قلبي عليهم جميعاً رحمهم الله هم وجميع امواتنا 
مين هيشتري الورد ده مني ؟؟؟

*[/QU
OTE]

متشكرة أخت عزة نفس
على الورد

انا هاشتريه منك وأهدية لليمامة
واقول لها انتى فين غايبة وحشتينا خالص
ومنتظرين رجوعك

مين هيشترى الورد منى وهيهدية لمين ؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

[QUOTE=nova_n;1503129]


> *
> 
> انا اللي هشتريه منك يا نوفا وبهديه ليكي ولكل الأعضاء هنا لأنهم وحشوني كلهم وبرضه بهديه لأعضاء فوجئت انهم غابوا عن دنيانا وانتقلوا الى رحمة الله تعالى استاذ احمد والشربيني خطاب وبنته وبجد زعلت من قلبي عليهم جميعاً رحمهم الله هم وجميع امواتنا 
> مين هيشتري الورد ده مني ؟؟؟
> 
> *[/QU
> OTE]
> 
> متشكرة أخت عزة نفس
> ...



*جميله جدا يا نوفا 

فعلا رااااااااااااااائعة 

انا حاشتريها منك يا نوفا 

واهديها للاهلوية الكبيرة قوووووووى

شحرورة 

واقول لها متزعليش 

تعالى بقى مش حنكسفوك خالص 

مين بقى يشترى الورده دى منى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> كتير الورد حلو ,, وهاشتريه وهاديه لــ: الشحرورة,, 
> *شحرورة أبناء مصر ..*حمدلله ع سلامتك ,,,, ومنور المنتدى دايما باجمل طلة ..
> 
> *مين هيشترى الورد ,,
> 
> و
> لمين يهديه ؟؟؟*


*تسلمى يا سوما القمر

منحرمش منك يارب على ورداتك
وكل ردك وكلماتك
وتسلميلى وربنا يديك بينا المحبة

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

[quote=اسكندرانى;1503134]


> *جميله جدا يا نوفا 
> 
> فعلا رااااااااااااااائعة 
> 
> انا حاشتريها منك يا نوفا 
> 
> واهديها للاهلوية الكبيرة قوووووووى
> 
> شحرورة 
> ...


*
أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى

يا صاحب الوردات اللى عجبانى
مبروك يا اتحاداوى
3 / 1 من الاسماعيلى
اصلهم سموه البرازيلى
والا دايما انت ناوى
تزعل شحرورة الأهلاوية 
والله لزعلى بقيت غاوى
هافضل بردة اهلاوية
ولا عمرى يوم منه انكسف
ولا اتدارى واستخبى 
من غير الشارة الحمرا انا اتنسف
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلشى يا استاذى هافرق فانتا تفاح
اخضرررررررررراوى

مين بقى هيشترى وردتى وباعلى سعر يا اخواتى




*

----------


## اليمامة

[QUOTE=الشحرورة;1503291]


> [center]
> *
> أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى
> 
> يا صاحب الوردات اللى عجبانى
> مبروك يا اتحاداوى
> 3 / 1 من الاسماعيلى
> اصلهم سموه البرازيلى
> والا دايما انت ناوى
> ...


ازيك يا شحرورة يا أهلاوية يا تقيلة..
أيوة كدا..
أحمر للأبد.. :: 
أنا بشترى وردتك التفاحى يا تفاحة يا جميلة..
وبهديها لنوفا..الرقيقة..الحنونة اللى سألت عنى وافتكرتنى..وكمان وردة تجنن بترقص فيها بنت أمورة
ميرسى جدا يا نوفا..ربنا مايحرمنيش من ذوقك الراقى
ودلوقتى مين هايشترى الورد منى

----------


## nova_n

[QUOTE=اليمامة;1503342]


> ازيك يا شحرورة يا أهلاوية يا تقيلة..
> أيوة كدا..
> أحمر للأبد..
> أنا بشترى وردتك التفاحى يا تفاحة يا جميلة..
> وبهديها لنوفا..الرقيقة..الحنونة اللى سألت عنى وافتكرتنى..وكمان وردة تجنن بترقص فيها بنت أمورة
> ميرسى جدا يا نوفا..ربنا مايحرمنيش من ذوقك الراقى
> ودلوقتى مين هايشترى الورد منى


 
أختى اليمامة

حمدالله على سلامتك
فعلا وحشتينا لما بتغيبى باقول خير المنتدى ماله
ان شاء الله تكونى على طول بخير

هاشترى الورد منك
وأهدية للاستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
بمناسبة فوز الاسماعيلى على الاتحاد 3 / 1
واقوله معلشى يوم لك ويوم عليك

ومين هيشترى منى الورد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة



ورد جميل يا نوفا أنا أشتريه منك
وأهديه لحبيبتى بيرو
*بنت شهريار*

وحشتيـــــــــــــــــــنا


مين يشترى الورد منى؟؟

----------


## فخراوى

*بشترى وردك*  
*و بهدى ورودى الجميلة لكل المنتدى الحبيب* 
ftd-flowers.jpg

----------


## nova_n

> *بشترى وردك*  
> *و بهدى ورودى الجميلة لكل المنتدى الحبيب* 
> ftd-flowers.jpg


الورد جميل استاذ فخرواوى

انا هاشترية واقدمه لأستاذى القدير اسكندرانى
بمناسبة عيد ميلادة
ولأختى ميرووو بمناسبة عيد ميلادها اليوم
كل سنة وهم طيبين يارب

مين هيشترى ورداتى

----------


## أوركيـدا

أنا هشترى أحلى باقة ورد و لحظى الحلو طلعت ورودها بيضا و بهديها لكل الأعضاء .. كل واحد ياخد ورده

و يارب أكون عضوه خفيفه عليكم

مين هيشترى منى زهور الاوركيدا دى ؟

----------


## سوما

أوكيدا  :f:  منورة .
 هاشتريه , :xmas 1: , وهاهديه لـــ
أعضاء تحكيم لجنة حورس أبناء مصر . :f: .

مين يشترى الــ

و
يهديها لمين ؟؟

----------


## loly_h

> هاشتريه ,, وهاهديه لـــ
> أعضاء تحكيم لجنة حورس أبناء مصر ..
> 
> مين يشترى الــ
> 
> و
> يهديها لمين ؟؟


*تسلم إيدك ارق وسام  

ميرسى لذوقك قمورتى

هدية مقبولة  وبدورى

بأشترى الوردة الجميلة دى

وباهديها لأجمل باشمهندسة 

وســـــــام ...  

ودلوقتى ... مين يشترى الوردة منى



وهتهديـــــــها لميـــــــن ؟؟؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *تسلم إيدك ارق وسام  
> 
> ميرسى لذوقك قمورتى
> 
> هدية مقبولة  وبدورى
> 
> بأشترى الوردة الجميلة دى
> 
> وباهديها لأجمل باشمهندسة 
> ...


*
ازيك يا لولى
يا احلى وردة بحورس تسلمى يا قمر
انا هاشترى منك الوردة دية
بكل راتبى وأعلى مهية
واهديها لأستاذى الغالى
أجمل وأطيب اسكندرانى
لان الاهلى اتعادل 
والحكم كان عادل
وانا من يومها متخبية
خايفة يقولى شوفتى الاهلى
وغلاوتك جاية باجرجر رجلى
ليه الوردة دى مش خضرا
اسفة ياريس لولى جايباها حمرا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا بردة بامووووووووووووووت فى الاهلى
واهرى يا مهرى 
وبكرة الفوز راح يجى على مهلى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
مش قادرة ياريس مش قادرة ابقى طيبة معاك بخصوص الاهلى
ساااااااااامحنى

مين بقى هيشترى الوردة دة منى
لاطيب قلب ببلاش



ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## سوما

> *
> مين بقى هيشترى الوردة دة منى
> لاطيب قلب ببلاش
> 
> 
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


أهديه لـــــــــــــــــ
أرواح شباب وبنات مصر  الأوفياء ,,, الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم لتعيش مصر حرة ,,, رحمهم الله وغفر لهم ..
و
لكل المصـــــــــــــــــريين ..... و أبناء شعب مصــــــــــــر الأوفياء ...

مين يشترى الورد ,,

و
يهديه لمين ؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أهديه لـــــــــــــــــ
> أرواح شباب وبنات مصر  الأوفياء ,,, الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم لتعيش مصر حرة ,,, رحمهم الله وغفر لهم ..
> و
> لكل المصـــــــــــــــــريين ..... و أبناء شعب مصــــــــــــر الأوفياء ...
> 
> مين يشترى الورد ,,
> 
> و
> يهديه لمين ؟؟


سبحان الله يا سوما
الورد ده من نصيبى  أشتريه بعد الفترة دى كلها
أرزاق بقى
 :: 
و ح أهديه لصاحب الموضوع
الجميل عاصم أبوندى

يا ترى بوكيه الورد ده 
مين ح يشتريه منى
وح يهديه لمين؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سبحان الله يا سوما
> الورد ده من نصيبى  أشتريه بعد الفترة دى كلها
> أرزاق بقى
> 
> و ح أهديه لصاحب الموضوع
> الجميل عاصم أبوندى
> 
> يا ترى بوكيه الورد ده 
> مين ح يشتريه منى
> وح يهديه لمين؟


يااااااااه انت فكرتنى بالموضوع الجميل دا يا احمد  :: 
حقيقى بشكرك 
ويعنى هدية مقبولة ولو انى مش شايفة البوكية اصلا بس مش مشكلة انا عارفة ان كان نيتك تحط ورد  :: 

البوكية (المختفى) دا هاهديه لمصابى الثورة ..ماعرفش ليه حسيت انهم اكتر ناس ضحوا حتى اكتر من الشهداء يمكن لان الشهداء اخدوا جزائهم اكيد من عند ربنا وهما فى اعلى درجات الجنة دلوقتى لكن المصابين لسه بيكابدوا الالم خاصة ان مطالب الثورة لسه ما اتحققتش ..ربنا معاهم ويعوضهم خير عن اصاباتهم والامهم الجسدية والنفسية  ::(: 

ياترى بقى مين هايشترى الورد دا منى وهايهديه لمين ؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> يااااااااه انت فكرتنى بالموضوع الجميل دا يا احمد 
> حقيقى بشكرك 
> ويعنى هدية مقبولة ولو انى مش شايفة البوكية اصلا بس مش مشكلة انا عارفة ان كان نيتك تحط ورد 
> 
> البوكية (المختفى) دا هاهديه لمصابى الثورة ..ماعرفش ليه حسيت انهم اكتر ناس ضحوا حتى اكتر من الشهداء يمكن لان الشهداء اخدوا جزائهم اكيد من عند ربنا وهما فى اعلى درجات الجنة دلوقتى لكن المصابين لسه بيكابدوا الالم خاصة ان مطالب الثورة لسه ما اتحققتش ..ربنا معاهم ويعوضهم خير عن اصاباتهم والامهم الجسدية والنفسية 
> 
> ياترى بقى مين هايشترى الورد دا منى وهايهديه لمين ؟؟؟


 
انا اشتريه يا جيهان
وأهديه لمعلمتى الأولى فى الخياطة والتطريز ..والتى كانت أمينة فى المعلومة لا تبخل بها أبدا ..اتذكرها بكل خير " الأستاذة سيدة "

ومين يشترى الورد منى ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فعلا يا جيهان
أنا نسيت أضع صورة البوكيه
إتفضلى ده مكانه





> انا اشتريه يا جيهان
> وأهديه لمعلمتى الأولى فى الخياطة والتطريز ..والتى كانت أمينة فى المعلومة لا تبخل بها أبدا ..اتذكرها بكل خير " الأستاذة سيدة "
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى ؟


أشتريه منك يا ندى
وأهديه لثوار سوريا الأحرار


مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## نوورا

> فعلا يا جيهان
> أنا نسيت أضع صورة البوكيه
> إتفضلى ده مكانه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أشتريه منك يا ندى
> وأهديه لثوار سوريا الأحرار
> ...

انا هاشترية من حضرتك واهدية لكل أعضاء المنتدى
بس السعر ايه ؟؟؟؟ احنا صحيح قبضنا الراتب بس طار

مين يشترى منى الجمال ده

----------


## ابن البلد

أشتريه منك يا أبو حميد 
وأهديه للعضوة الجديدة اللي عاملالنا قلق في قاعة التعارف 
نوورا  
 :: 


مين يشتري الورد مني ولمين يهدية ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

أوبس 
أنا أتأخرت في الشراء يا أحمد 
خلاص أعتبر أشتريته من نوورا وهديتهولك  ::

----------


## نوورا

> أشتريه منك يا أبو حميد 
> وأهديه للعضوة الجديدة اللي عاملالنا قلق في قاعة التعارف 
> نوورا  
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورد مني ولمين يهدية ؟



هههههههههههههههههه
انا هاشترية منك وهأهدية لحضرتك ومن غير قلق براتب الشهر الجاى كله
ومش هاعيييييييييييييط

مين هيشترى منى الورد الجميل ده وبتخفيضات فى السعر

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مين يشترى منى الجمال ده


*انا اشتريه منك يا نوررا

ويبقى من الحساب اللى عليك 

واهدية لشحرورة ونوفا واقول لهم متزعلوش 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مين يشترى الورد دى منى 



*

----------


## nova_n

> *انا اشتريه منك يا نوررا
> 
> ويبقى من الحساب اللى عليك 
> 
> واهدية لشحرورة ونوفا واقول لهم متزعلوش 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


الاستاذ القدير أسكندرانى

انا هاشترى من حضرتك الوردة الجميلة
 وأهديها  لشحرورة أبناء مصر الشحرورة
كلكم عليها حرام دى طيبة خاااااااااالص

مين يشترى الورد منى؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
> 
> انا هاشترى من حضرتك الوردة الجميلة
>  وأهديها  لشحرورة أبناء مصر الشحرورة
> كلكم عليها حرام دى طيبة خاااااااااالص
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟؟؟؟


أنا أشتريه منك يا نوفا
وأهديه لنورا علشان الحكاية تبقى فى بيتها بما إنكم إخوات

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أنا أشتريه منك يا نوفا
> وأهديه لنورا علشان الحكاية تبقى فى بيتها بما إنكم إخوات
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين


مساء الخير يا احمد
انا هاشترى منك الورد دا بس لسبب خاص جدا 
وهو انه بيفكرنى بطريق المدرسة فى ثانوى وكنت كل يوم تقريبا بمر عليه وبستمتع بجماله 
لذلك افتكرت على طول المدرسة اول ماشوفته 
هاهديه لنفسى طبعااااااا ههههههه

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين ؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الخير يا احمد
> انا هاشترى منك الورد دا بس لسبب خاص جدا 
> وهو انه بيفكرنى بطريق المدرسة فى ثانوى وكنت كل يوم تقريبا بمر عليه وبستمتع بجماله 
> لذلك افتكرت على طول المدرسة اول ماشوفته 
> هاهديه لنفسى طبعااااااا ههههههه
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين ؟؟


مساء الفل يا جناب المديرة الفنانة
طيب أنا ح أشترى الورد ده
وح أهديه لنوفا علشان أكون أهديت لكل من نوفا ونورا ورد وما يتخانقوش
 :: 
مين يشترى الوردة دى منى
و يهديها لمين؟

----------


## kethara

> مساء الفل يا جناب المديرة الفنانة
> طيب أنا ح أشترى الورد ده
> وح أهديه لنوفا علشان أكون أهديت لكل من نوفا ونورا ورد وما يتخانقوش
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة دى منى
> و يهديها لمين؟


*
أخى الفاضل احمد ناصر

أسمح لى بشراء زهرتك الرائعة
وأهديها لك لتواجدك الطيب الدائم ومشاركاتك الرائعة

ومن سيشترى منى هاتين الوردتين



تحيتى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> أخى الفاضل احمد ناصر
> 
> أسمح لى بشراء زهرتك الرائعة
> وأهديها لك لتواجدك الطيب الدائم ومشاركاتك الرائعة
> 
> ومن سيشترى منى هاتين الوردتين
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا قيثارة
متشكر على ذوقك
طيب أنا بدورى ح أشترى الوردتين الحلوين دول وأهديهم لك
وكمان ح أهديك الوردة دى




مين بقى يشترى الوردة دى منى
ويهديها لمين؟

----------


## loly_h

> مين بقى يشترى الوردة دى منى
> ويهديها لمين؟


*ذوقك جميل أحمد
أنـــا هاشترى الوردة الجميلة دى

وهاهديها ليك ولزيزو وللشاطر حسن
والأن سيداتى أنساتى سادتى

مين  هيتجرأ ويشترى الوردة دى منى



وحذارى ثم حذارى  

هتديها لميـــــن  ...؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *ذوقك جميل أحمد
> أنـــا هاشترى الوردة الجميلة دى
> 
> وهاهديها ليك ولزيزو وللشاطر حسن
> والأن سيداتى أنساتى سادتى
> 
> مين  هيتجرأ ويشترى الوردة دى منى
> 
> 
> ...


 *
اهلا يا لولى يا قمر
ايه بتخوفينى
هههههههههههههههههههه
هاشتريها منك وهأهديها لاستاذ أسكندرانى
وأقوله ايه رأيك بالورد الاحمر

وهالطش الورد من قيثارة ومين يشترية


*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> اهلا يا لولى يا قمر
> ايه بتخوفينى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هاشتريها منك وهأهديها لاستاذ أسكندرانى
> وأقوله ايه رأيك بالورد الاحمر
> 
> وهالطش الورد من قيثارة ومين يشترية
> 
> ...


*صباحك فل يا شحرورة 

الف شكر على الاهداء 

وانا حاشترى الورده بتاعتك واهديهالك 

اما الورده دى بقى 

دى هدية خاصة منى الى الرقيقه الجميله 

نرمين حسام الدين 

برجاء تبليغها اهدائى يا شحرورة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مين بقى يشترى القرنفله دى منى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مين بقى يشترى القرنفله دى منى*


أنا أشتريها منك يا نادر
وأهديها للكيميائى أبو أمنية

مين يشترى الوردة منى ويهديها لمين؟

----------


## loly_h

> *
> اهلا يا لولى يا قمر
> ايه بتخوفينى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هاشتريها منك وهأهديها لاستاذ أسكندرانى
> وأقوله ايه رأيك بالورد الاحمر
> 
> وهالطش الورد من قيثارة ومين يشترية
> 
> ...


*أيون 

ده اسمه بيع ورد تحت تهديد السلاح 

صباحك جميل ...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أيون 
> 
> ده اسمه بيع ورد تحت تهديد السلاح 
> 
> صباحك جميل ...*


*
هى ايه الحكاية 

هى الورده دى فيها ايه 

انا حاسس كده 

انى حاسمع فى الاذاعة 

الى اسكندرانى  الورد فيه سما قاتل 

ايه الحكاية بقى بالظبط 

منظركم عاملين مؤامرة*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> هى ايه الحكاية 
> 
> هى الورده دى فيها ايه 
> 
> انا حاسس كده 
> 
> انى حاسمع فى الاذاعة 
> 
> ...


*لاء خالص

موش تقلق إشترى وإنت مطمن

مفيش أى حاجة مفخخة هنـــا

الحجات دى فى المزرعة بس

بس إنت سمدتلى النهاردة ولا إيه ؟؟؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *صباحك فل يا شحرورة 
> 
> الف شكر على الاهداء 
> 
> وانا حاشترى الورده بتاعتك واهديهالك 
> 
> اما الورده دى بقى 
> 
> دى هدية خاصة منى الى الرقيقه الجميله 
> ...


 *
أستاذى الغالى أسكندرانى

ألف شكر على الوردة والأهداء
مننحرمش من كرمك وورداتك ابدا
وانا باشكرك بالنيابة عنها أكيد هتفرح بها جدا جدا

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *أيون 
> 
> ده اسمه بيع ورد تحت تهديد السلاح 
> 
> صباحك جميل ...*


 *
ههههههههههههههه
ليه يا لولى كده احنا بردة يهمنا سلاح
احنا مبنخافش خالص بنموووووت بس

يسعد صباحك بالورد والفل 
منورة يا قمر
انتى بس تأمرى واحنا ننفذ
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> هى ايه الحكاية 
> 
> هى الورده دى فيها ايه 
> 
> انا حاسس كده 
> 
> انى حاسمع فى الاذاعة 
> 
> ...


 *
أستاذى أسكندرانى

متقلقش ان كان على السم متخافش تأثيرة ضعيف
وطالما مسمد المزرعة تمام يبقى كله تحت السيطرة
ههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين انت معاك مفتاح الاذاعة والا نسيت 
صباحك قرنفل

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أنا أشتريها منك يا نادر
> وأهديها للكيميائى أبو أمنية
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة منى ويهديها لمين؟


 *
انا هاشترى منك أخى احمد ناصر

واهديها لليمامة واقول لها 

صباح بياض اليمام
ورسالة سؤال فيها أحلى الكلام
على الصحبة الحلوة
متجمعين بالخير والوئام

وبردة مين يشترة الورد ده منى


*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *
> انا هاشترى منك أخى احمد ناصر
> 
> واهديها لليمامة واقول لها 
> 
> صباح بياض اليمام
> ورسالة سؤال فيها أحلى الكلام
> على الصحبة الحلوة
> متجمعين بالخير والوئام
> ...


*
أختى الرقيقة الشحرورة

انا هاشترى منك الوردة الجميلة الرائعة
وسأهديها للأخت الفاضلة جيهان محمد على
مع تمنياتى لها بالتوفيق

وايضا اهديها للرقيقة نرمين حسام
وأتمنى لها مستقبل باهر بأذن الله
وساهديها لها بنفسى هناك

ومن سيشترى منى هذة الوردة

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> أختى الرقيقة الشحرورة
> 
> انا هاشترى منك الوردة الجميلة الرائعة
> وسأهديها للأخت الفاضلة جيهان محمد على
> مع تمنياتى لها بالتوفيق
> 
> وايضا اهديها للرقيقة نرمين حسام
> وأتمنى لها مستقبل باهر بأذن الله
> ...


أهلا بك يا محمد
يسعدنى أشترى الوردة منك
وأهديها للشحرورة

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أهلا بك يا محمد
> يسعدنى أشترى الوردة منك
> وأهديها للشحرورة
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 

ارق تحياتى 

انا حاشتريها منك واهديها لاخى الطيب حسام عمر واقوله وحشنى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> انا هاشترى منك أخى احمد ناصر
> 
> واهديها لليمامة واقول لها 
> 
> صباح بياض اليمام
> ورسالة سؤال فيها أحلى الكلام
> على الصحبة الحلوة
> متجمعين بالخير والوئام
> ...


ربنا يكرمك يا شحرورة يا جميلة
وردك اسعدنى وخلانى احلق 
أهديك هذا الورد



ومين يشترى الوردة دى منى ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 
> 
> ارق تحياتى 
> 
> انا حاشتريها منك واهديها لاخى الطيب حسام عمر واقوله وحشنى 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى*





> ربنا يكرمك يا شحرورة يا جميلة
> وردك اسعدنى وخلانى احلق 
> أهديك هذا الورد
> 
> 
> 
> ومين يشترى الوردة دى منى ؟


أهلا يا نادر وأهلا يا ندى
ح أشترى وردة نادر وأهديها لندى
وأشترى وردة ندى وأهديها لنادر
 :: 
مين يشترى الورد منى
وأنا بأنادى وأغنى

----------


## nova_n

> أهلا يا نادر وأهلا يا ندى
> ح أشترى وردة نادر وأهديها لندى
> وأشترى وردة ندى وأهديها لنادر
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى
> وأنا بأنادى وأغنى


 *
الأستاذ القدير أحمد ناصر
انا هاشترى الوردة من حضرتك وأهديها للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
على تعبه ومجهوده وتشجيعه الدائم لى

شكرا

مين يسترى الوردة منى

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> الأستاذ القدير أحمد ناصر
> انا هاشترى الوردة من حضرتك وأهديها للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
> على تعبه ومجهوده وتشجيعه الدائم لى
> 
> شكرا
> 
> مين يسترى الوردة منى
> 
> *


لا يمكن أفوت فرصة إنى أشترى الوردة دى منك يا هالة
وأهديها ل عادل الشرقاوى
مين يشترى الوردة دى منى ويهديها لمين؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> الأستاذ القدير أحمد ناصر
> انا هاشترى الوردة من حضرتك وأهديها للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
> على تعبه ومجهوده وتشجيعه الدائم لى
> 
> شكرا
> 
> مين يسترى الوردة منى
> 
> *


*
تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة نوفا 

اشترى منك الورده دى واهديها لاخى سى هورس 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى*

----------


## نوورا

> لا يمكن أفوت فرصة إنى أشترى الوردة دى منك يا هالة
> وأهديها ل عادل الشرقاوى
> مين يشترى الوردة دى منى ويهديها لمين؟


 *
أستاذ احمد ناصر

دى من نوفا مين هالة هية غيرت أسمها من ورايا
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس اسم حلو برضة*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة نوفا 
> 
> اشترى منك الورده دى واهديها لاخى سى هورس 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى*


 *
انا هاشتريها منك أستاذ اسكندرانى
واهديها للاستاذة شحرورة
مرة من نفسها وردة حمرااااااااااااااااااااء
ههههههههههههههههههههه

مين بقى يشترى الوردة دى بس غالية قوى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> انا هاشتريها منك أستاذ اسكندرانى
> واهديها للاستاذة شحرورة
> مرة من نفسها وردة حمرااااااااااااااااااااء
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مين بقى يشترى الوردة دى بس غالية قوى
> 
> *


*
 لو اعرف انك حتشتريها يانوورا وتهديها للشحرورة

كنت جبت لك ورده خضرا 

انتى عارفة الشحرورة بتعشق اللون الاخضر 

انا حاشترى الورده دى منك لانها غاليه واهديها بدورى للشحرورة 


مين يشترى الورده دى منى 


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> أستاذ احمد ناصر
> 
> دى من نوفا مين هالة هية غيرت أسمها من ورايا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> بس اسم حلو برضة*


يا نهار أبيض
عندى عمى حيثى
معلش والله
أصل الصور الكتيرة بتكون بطيئة قوى عندى فى التصفح
فإتلخبطت وإفتكرت المشاركة من لولى (هالة فاروق)
شكرا يا نورا على التنبيه
وعلشان أعتذر لنوفا ح أشترى من إسكنرانى وردته وأهديها لنوفا





> *
>  لو اعرف انك حتشتريها يانوورا وتهديها للشحرورة
> 
> كنت جبت لك ورده خضرا 
> 
> انتى عارفة الشحرورة بتعشق اللون الاخضر 
> 
> انا حاشترى الورده دى منك لانها غاليه واهديها بدورى للشحرورة 
> 
> ...


 أنا ح أشتريها 
الوردة دى هدية لنوفا

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> أختى الرقيقة الشحرورة
> 
> وايضا اهديها للرقيقة نرمين حسام
> وأتمنى لها مستقبل باهر بأذن الله
> وساهديها لها بنفسى هناك
> 
> ومن سيشترى منى هذة الوردة
> 
> *


*أخى الكريم محمد أمير

ألف شكر على الوردة تسلم الايادى
والشكر بالنيابة عن نرمين لك
جزاك الله خيرا*





> أهلا بك يا محمد
> يسعدنى أشترى الوردة منك
> وأهديها للشحرورة
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


 *
أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر

ايه الورد الجميل ده تسلم الايادى
مننحرمش من ذوقك ابدا
اصيل رغم كل مشاغباتك مع الشحرورة
هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ربنا يكرمك يا شحرورة يا جميلة
> وردك اسعدنى وخلانى احلق 
> أهديك هذا الورد
> 
> 
> 
> ومين يشترى الوردة دى منى ؟


*اليمامة الجميلة

تسلمى يا قمر على الورد
تستحقى كل الخير
ربنا يسعد أيامك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> انا هاشتريها منك أستاذ اسكندرانى
> واهديها للاستاذة شحرورة
> مرة من نفسها وردة حمرااااااااااااااااااااء
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مين بقى يشترى الوردة دى بس غالية قوى
> 
> *


 *
اه منك يا نورا

خايفة منى وبتراضينى
لا وغلاوتك لازم تشاركينى فاهمانى
هههههههههههههههه
مقبولة منك الوردة الحمرا يا قمر
اعمل ايه بس بحبك*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
>  لو اعرف انك حتشتريها يانوورا وتهديها للشحرورة
> 
> كنت جبت لك ورده خضرا 
> 
> انتى عارفة الشحرورة بتعشق اللون الاخضر 
> 
> انا حاشترى الورده دى منك لانها غاليه واهديها بدورى للشحرورة 
> 
> ...


 *
أستاذى أسكندرانى

أنت متخصص فى قهرى
خضرا تانى ادعى بس على كل لون أخضر
خلاص مبقاش فى لا أحمر ولا أخضر ولا أزرق
ولا حتى منجاوى اى لون هاقبله منك
متشكرة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> يا نهار أبيض
> عندى عمى حيثى
> معلش والله
> أصل الصور الكتيرة بتكون بطيئة قوى عندى فى التصفح
> فإتلخبطت وإفتكرت المشاركة من لولى (هالة فاروق)
> شكرا يا نورا على التنبيه
> وعلشان أعتذر لنوفا ح أشترى من إسكنرانى وردته وأهديها لنوفا
> 
> 
> ...


 *
أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر

انا هاضترى الوردة دى منك
وأهديها لجيهان بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
واقول لها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر

انا بقى كل ما اجى هنا بتخلص فلوسى كلها

مين يشترى الوردة ده منى
علشان مصروف الشهر يا جماعة

*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر
> 
> انا هاضترى الوردة دى منك
> وأهديها لجيهان بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
> واقول لها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
> 
> انا بقى كل ما اجى هنا بتخلص فلوسى كلها
> 
> ...



*أنا هاشترى الوردة الرقيقة دى

وشكرا لذوقك شحرورة

وهاهديهـــا لمعتز فطين ... إبن طيبة

وجه دورى أبيع ورد

مين يشترى الورده الجميلة دى منى



وهتهديها لمين ؟؟؟*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *أنا هاشترى الوردة الرقيقة دى
> 
> وشكرا لذوقك شحرورة
> 
> وهاهديهـــا لمعتز فطين ... إبن طيبة
> 
> وجه دورى أبيع ورد
> 
> مين يشترى الورده الجميلة دى منى
> ...


 *أنا أنا .. بس بكام؟؟  لازم أفاصل*
*وأهديها للجميع وأولهم انتي*
* قولتيلي ازاي*
*هاستنى الربيع فرحان*
*وأقنعه بفكرة شبابه*
*وانه لما الخريف هجاه*
*كان من عيوبه انه سابه*
*وأفتن بينه وبين الخريف*
*وأقوله ان الربيع*
* في غيبته عابه*
*يقوموا يتخانقوا*
* وأنا أستفرد بكل الورد* 
*وأهديهم مع وردتك للجميع*

*أما الساعة فهي لأحمد ناصر* 
*وأما الكتاب فهو لزيزو* 
*لازم أوزع التركة محدش ضامن نفسه*


*والآن أيها الصحاب كان يامكان منذ قديم الأزمان بياع ورد بيبيع الورد من زمان وفجأة طلعتله وردة جميلة غير كل الورود قالها ازيك ياحلوة قالتله لو تسمح بيعني دلوقتي وفي اللحظة دي* 
*طبعا أنا قولت روحي وانتي متباعة بالتلاتة* 
*مين يشتري الورد مني*

**

----------


## kethara

> *أنا أنا .. بس بكام؟؟  لازم أفاصل*
> *وأهديها للجميع وأولهم انتي*
> * قولتيلي ازاي*
> *هاستنى الربيع فرحان*
> *وأقنعه بفكرة شبابه*
> *وانه لما الخريف هجاه*
> *كان من عيوبه انه سابه*
> *وأفتن بينه وبين الخريف*
> *وأقوله ان الربيع*
> ...


*
 أخى الفاضل الشاطر حسن

رائع ما نظمته هنا
ولو عرف بائعى الورد هذا الاسلوب الرائع
لدرسوه لتتحسن أمورهم
دمت أخى بخير
ساشترى زهرتك الجميلة وأهديها
لأخى أحمد صلاح
عله بخير وعطر الزهرة يصل اليه

ومن سيشترى هذة الزهرة



مع تحيتى
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
>  أخى الفاضل الشاطر حسن
> 
> رائع ما نظمته هنا
> ولو عرف بائعى الورد هذا الاسلوب الرائع
> لدرسوه لتتحسن أمورهم
> دمت أخى بخير
> ساشترى زهرتك الجميلة وأهديها
> لأخى أحمد صلاح
> ...


*اختى العزيزة قيثارة 

صباحك ارق من الياسمين 

انا اشتريها واهديها 

لاساتذتنا المحترمين جدا

الاستاذ عاطف هلال والاستاذ سيد جعيتم 

مين يشترىعقد الفل ده منى*

----------


## loly_h

> *اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> صباحك ارق من الياسمين 
> 
> انا اشتريها واهديها 
> 
> لاساتذتنا المحترمين جدا
> 
> الاستاذ عاطف هلال والاستاذ سيد جعيتم 
> ...


*الله يانادر

إختيارك حلو حلو أوى

وعقد الياسمين ده أول ماشفته فكرنى بـــ أحمد ناصر

علشان كده أنا هاشترية منك 

وهاهديه لـــ أحمد ناصر

ودلوقتى مين يشترى الوردة اللى تعبت فيها دى



وهتديها لميــــن ؟؟؟ يابخته*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *الله يانادر
> 
> إختيارك حلو حلو أوى
> 
> وعقد الياسمين ده أول ماشفته فكرنى بـــ أحمد ناصر
> 
> علشان كده أنا هاشترية منك 
> 
> وهاهديه لـــ أحمد ناصر
> ...


 *
الله الله يا لوليا

ايه الجمال ده يا قمر
حقيقى حقيقى انتى فنانه
انا هاشتريه ويسلم تعب ايديكى
وهاهديه لأخى الكريم
الشاعر الأنسان الفنان
محمد سعيد
وأتمناله كل الخير والتوفيق

طيب مين هيشترى الورد منى
وهاستلف عقد أستاذى أسكندرانى لانى مفلسة اليومين دول
جميل قوى الفل الفل

*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *
> الله الله يا لوليا
> 
> ايه الجمال ده يا قمر
> حقيقى حقيقى انتى فنانه
> انا هاشتريه ويسلم تعب ايديكى
> وهاهديه لأخى الكريم
> الشاعر الأنسان الفنان
> محمد سعيد
> ...


 *
انا هاشترى منك أختى شحرورة
الفل اللى اهداه لنا أخى اسكندرانى

واهديه بمحبة ومودة لأخى الشاطر حسن
لانه نجم النجوم

ومين هيشترى الورد منى

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> انا هاشترى منك أختى شحرورة
> الفل اللى اهداه لنا أخى اسكندرانى
> 
> واهديه بمحبة ومودة لأخى الشاطر حسن
> لانه نجم النجوم
> 
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى
> 
> *


 *أنا أشتريها منك ياغالي

أخي الغالي محمد أمير جمعنا الله دائما أبدا على محبته* *

عقد الفل احتل
 في نفسي جزيرة* *
فُلة شقاوتها ف عينيها
وفلة هادية أميرة
يعني انقضاء الوقت 
بيكون في بعض نقاش
وعطر مالوش حد 
مع هوجة الأنفاس
صباح مرسوم على وشه
ومع ابتسامته
لضم الجمال كله
 في عقده
 ماخلاش

الوردة الجميلة دي أتشرف اني أهديها لأختي الكريمة قيثارة* *
ومرة تانية ياحلوين
بياع على النيل معاه ورد جميل بيسلي وقته بالحكاوي معاه لقاه بيتمنى يكون بين ايدين تفك أسره وينطلق ضحكة على وش صاحبه واللي هداه
مين يشتري الورد مني ويبتسم ولمين البسمة مع الوردة يهديها*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله الله يا لوليا*
> 
> *ايه الجمال ده يا قمر*
> *حقيقى حقيقى انتى فنانه*
> *انا هاشتريه ويسلم تعب ايديكى*
> *وهاهديه لأخى الكريم*
> *الشاعر الأنسان الفنان*
> *محمد سعيد*
> *وأتمناله كل الخير والتوفيق*
> ...


 اشكرك اختى الغالية شحرورة على إهدائك 
وإسمحيلى أهدى عقد الفل ده لغزال مصر الأسمر* شيكابالا*
قد ايه إنسان جميل ورائع


ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## nariman

> اشكرك اختى الغالية شحرورة على إهدائك 
> وإسمحيلى أهدى عقد الفل ده لغزال مصر الأسمر* شيكابالا*
> قد ايه إنسان جميل ورائع
> 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


أشتريها وأهديها للصديقة الغالية زهـراء




مين يشتري ..

----------


## نوورا

> أشتريها وأهديها للصديقة الغالية زهـراء
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري ..


 *
أختى ناريمان

انا هاشترى الوردة منك وأهديها للأنسان الجميل
صاحب الأحساس العالى ابو تريكة
لكل مجهوداته ومساعداته لأهالى ضحايا بور سعيد

مين هيشترى الور دة منى



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أختى ناريمان
> 
> انا هاشترى الوردة منك وأهديها للأنسان الجميل
> صاحب الأحساس العالى ابو تريكة
> لكل مجهوداته ومساعداته لأهالى ضحايا بور سعيد
> 
> مين هيشترى الور دة منى
> 
> ...


اشتريها منك يا نوورا واهديها لصديقى العزيزدكتور مصطفى
مين يشترى الورده دى منى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman
					

أشتريها وأهديها للصديقة الغالية زهـراء




مين يشتري ..


اشترى كل وروووووووود المنتدى واهديها 

الوالد الحبيب أستاذ/ عاطف هلال

الوالد الحبيب أستاذ/ سيد جعيتم

أختى الرائعة جيهان محمد على

أخى الحبيب عز الدين

صديقى الحبيب ابن طيبة

أخى الغالى حسام عمر

أختى الغالية أستاذه/ لميس الإمام

أستاذى الفاضل أستاذ/ مصطفى سلام

أختى الكريمة أستاذه/ سامية أبوزيد

أختى الكريمة / قلب مصر

صديقى الحبيب الخلوق أشرف المجاهد

أختى الرائعة أم أحمد

أختى الراقية نور 2005

أختى العزيزة سوما

صديقى الحبيب شاعر الرومانسية

أخى الحبيب محمد حسين

أختى العزيزة نسمة أمل

صديقى العزيز صلادينو

أختى العزيزة جلاكسى

لأختى الفاضلة جميلة بوحريد

أختى الخلوقة رحمة*

----------


## نوورا

*يعنى مفيش وردة استاذ اسكندرانى النهاردة

طيب مين يشترة منى وردتى

*

----------


## kethara

> *أنا أشتريها منك ياغالي
> 
> أخي الغالي محمد أمير جمعنا الله دائما أبدا على محبته* *
> 
> عقد الفل احتل
>  في نفسي جزيرة* *
> فُلة شقاوتها ف عينيها
> وفلة هادية أميرة
> يعني انقضاء الوقت 
> ...


*

أخى الفاضل الشاطر حسن

كم هى رائعة مشاعرك النبيلة
وهذا القدر الطيب من رهافة الحس ولا يسعنى هنا
الا ان أقدم لك باقات شكر وأمتنان لهذا الإهداء الرقيق

تحيتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نوورا
					

يعنى مفيش وردة استاذ اسكندرانى النهاردة

طيب مين يشترة منى وردتى




اختى العزيزة نوورا 

صباحك ورد 

انا اشترى وردتك الجميله واهديها للاخوه الاعزاء الاستاذ محمد سعيد  والاستاذ عصام عليم الدين 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> اختى العزيزة نوورا 
> 
> صباحك ورد 
> 
> انا اشترى وردتك الجميله واهديها للاخوه الاعزاء الاستاذ محمد سعيد  والاستاذ عصام عليم الدين 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> ...


أنا أشتريها منك يا نادر
وأهديها* للكيميائى أبوأمنية*

مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## محمد أمير

> أنا أشتريها منك يا نادر
> وأهديها* للكيميائى أبوأمنية*
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى


 *

أخى القدير أحمد ناصر

انا هاشترى منك وأهديه لأختى الرقيقة نورا
وأتمنلها جمعة طيبة بأذن الله

ومن يشترى منى


*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> أخى القدير أحمد ناصر
> 
> انا هاشترى منك وأهديه لأختى الرقيقة نورا
> وأتمنلها جمعة طيبة بأذن الله
> 
> ومن يشترى منى
> 
> ...


 *
أستاذ أمير

متشكرة جدا يا فندم على الوردة والأهداء
جميلة خالص
وانا هاشتريها واهديها للأستاذ أحمد ناصر
واتمنى له يوم جميل بأذن الله

مين يشترى وردتى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> أستاذ أمير
> 
> متشكرة جدا يا فندم على الوردة والأهداء
> جميلة خالص
> وانا هاشتريها واهديها للأستاذ أحمد ناصر
> واتمنى له يوم جميل بأذن الله
> 
> مين يشترى وردتى
> ...


صباح الفل يا نورا
*
وردة عسولة زيك
انا هاشتريها وأهديها لقيثارة منتدانا
وأصبح عليها 
صباحك فل يا قيثارة

مين هيشترىوردتى القرنفلة



*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الفل يا نورا
> *
> وردة عسولة زيك
> انا هاشتريها وأهديها لقيثارة منتدانا
> وأصبح عليها 
> صباحك فل يا قيثارة
> 
> مين هيشترىوردتى القرنفلة
> 
> ...


أنا أشتريها منك يا شحرورة
وأهديها *لجيهان محمد على*

مين يشترى الورد منى 
ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## loly_h

> أنا أشتريها منك يا شحرورة
> وأهديها *لجيهان محمد على*
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى 
> ويهديه لمين؟


*ايون ياأحمد
أنا هاخد الورد منك غصب وإقتدار بصراحة
وهاهديهـــا لناريمـــان
ودى وردتى
مين هيشتريها وهتهديها لميــــن ؟؟؟
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ايون ياأحمد*
> *أنا هاخد الورد منك غصب وإقتدار بصراحة*
> *وهاهديهـــا لناريمـــان*
> *ودى وردتى*
> *مين هيشتريها وهتهديها لميــــن ؟؟؟*
> 
> **


 أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل الخير اختى العزيزة لولى
انا الحق هذة الوردة المتميزة واهديها الى القلب النادر 
صديقى الحبيب إسكندرانى

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

صحبة ورد لشموع قاعات الإبداع
قيثـارة 

الشحرورة 

عصام علم الدين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل الخير اختى العزيزة لولى
> انا الحق هذة الوردة المتميزة واهديها الى القلب النادر 
> صديقى الحبيب إسكندرانى
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


 أنا أشتريه منك يا مايسترو
ده لو كان شوك ومسكته بإيدك ح أشوفه ورد برضه
أهديه* لليمامة*
مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## kethara

> صباح الفل يا نورا
> *
> وردة عسولة زيك
> انا هاشتريها وأهديها لقيثارة منتدانا
> وأصبح عليها 
> صباحك فل يا قيثارة
> 
> مين هيشترىوردتى القرنفلة
> 
> ...


 *
غاليتى الشحرورة المغردة

باقات شكرى وامتنانى ل‘هدائك الرائع حبيبتى
بورك تواجدك الرقيق بيننا
ولكنى سأخذ ايضا القرنفله لأنى أُحب القرنفل
تمنياتى لكِ بيوم سعيد باذن الله

محبتى*

----------


## kethara

> صحبة ورد لشموع قاعات الإبداع
> قيثـارة 
> 
> الشحرورة 
> 
> عصام علم الدين


 *
أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
محمد سعيد

تحية برقة زهر البنفسج لهذا الإهداء الرقيق العذب
وتحيتى لمشاعرك النبيلة التى تضم وجودك الطيب
فتقبل شكرى وزهرتى

*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
> محمد سعيد
> 
> تحية برقة زهر البنفسج لهذا الإهداء الرقيق العذب
> وتحيتى لمشاعرك النبيلة التى تضم وجودك الطيب
> فتقبل شكرى وزهرتى
> 
> *


*وردة جميلة قيثارة
وإهداء أجمل 
وموش هشترى ورد النهاردة
بس مين هيشترى وردتى

وهتهديها لميــــــن ...*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *وردة جميلة قيثارة
> وإهداء أجمل 
> وموش هشترى ورد النهاردة
> بس مين هيشترى وردتى
> 
> وهتهديها لميــــــن ...*



*

انا اشتريها لولى 

واهديها لحبيبة قلبى الشطوره نوفا 

مين يشترى دى منى 




*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> انا اشتريها لولى 
> 
> واهديها لحبيبة قلبى الشطوره نوفا 
> 
> مين يشترى دى منى 
> 
> 
> ...


أنا شتريها منك يا شحرور وأهديها لأحمد ناصر 

مين يشترى منى الورد

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا شتريها منك يا شحرور وأهديها لأحمد ناصر 
> 
> مين يشترى منى الورد


*انا اشتريها منك يايمامه 

واهديها للاخى الحبيب محمد سعيد 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

بس  سعرها غااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى

اللى يشتريها يصلى على النبى صلاة والسلام*

----------


## loly_h

> *انا اشتريها منك يايمامه 
> 
> واهديها للاخى الحبيب محمد سعيد 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> بس  سعرها غااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
> 
> اللى يشتريها يصلى على النبى صلاة والسلام*


*عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
شكرا نادر
انا اشتريت وردتك
ويارب يتقبل تمنها ونلاقى بسببها شفاعة
وأهدى الوردة الجميلة دى
لقلب مصر ... أم يوسف
ويارب نطمن عليها قريب
ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى وهتهديها لمين .

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
> شكرا نادر
> انا اشتريت وردتك
> ويارب يتقبل تمنها ونلاقى بسببها شفاعة
> وأهدى الوردة الجميلة دى
> لقلب مصر ... أم يوسف
> ويارب نطمن عليها قريب
> ودلوقتى مين يشترى الورد منى وهتهديها لمين .
> 
> *


الله على الوردة الجميلة
إختيار رائع يا هالة
أهدى هذه الوردة إلى بوكى بوكى

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الله على الوردة الجميلة
> إختيار رائع يا هالة
> أهدى هذه الوردة إلى بوكى بوكى
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


انا اشتريها منك يا استاذ احمد 

واهديها لاخى الحبيب سامح عطيه

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

سعرها غالى قوووووووووى 

الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
> شكرا نادر
> انا اشتريت وردتك
> ويارب يتقبل تمنها ونلاقى بسببها شفاعة
> 
> *



يارب 

يجعلها سبب للشفاعة 

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


لك ارق تحياتى اختى العزيزة لولى

----------


## kethara

> انا اشتريها منك يا استاذ احمد 
> 
> واهديها لاخى الحبيب سامح عطيه
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> سعرها غالى قوووووووووى 
> 
> الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام



أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

انا سأشترى وردتك
اللهم صلى وبارك على نبينا طه الأمين
وساهديها لريهام مع تمنياتى لها بكل الأمنيات الطيبة

وهذة من سيشتريها ؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> انا سأشترى وردتك
> اللهم صلى وبارك على نبينا طه الأمين
> وساهديها لريهام مع تمنياتى لها بكل الأمنيات الطيبة
> 
> وهذة من سيشتريها ؟؟؟


اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
ارق تحياتى 

انا اشتريها منك واهديها اليك 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع الصلاة على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الشحرورة

> اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> ارق تحياتى 
> 
> انا اشتريها منك واهديها اليك 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع الصلاة على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم



أنا هاشتريها يا أستاذنا
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على محمد وآل محمد أجمعين
وأهديها لابن البلد على تعبه ومجهودة
وعجبانى وردة قيثارة
مين هيشتريها منى

----------


## محمد أمير

> أنا هاشتريها يا أستاذنا
> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على محمد وآل محمد أجمعين
> وأهديها لابن البلد على تعبه ومجهودة
> وعجبانى وردة قيثارة
> مين هيشتريها منى


أختى العزيزة الشحرورة

أسمحيلى ان أشترى الوردة منك
وأهديها لأبنتى الكبرى وحبيبتى بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
وأهديها لكل أنسان ولد بهذا الشهر لانه شهر غالى فيه عيد الأم
وعيد ميلاد ابنتى وأهديها لأمى رحمها الله

وشكرا لشرحك يا شحرورة كيفية وضع الصورة
الله يديمك
ومين هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## loly_h

> أختى العزيزة الشحرورة
> 
> أسمحيلى ان أشترى الوردة منك
> وأهديها لأبنتى الكبرى وحبيبتى بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
> وأهديها لكل أنسان ولد بهذا الشهر لانه شهر غالى فيه عيد الأم
> وعيد ميلاد ابنتى وأهديها لأمى رحمها الله
> 
> وشكرا لشرحك يا شحرورة كيفية وضع الصورة
> الله يديمك
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى




كل سنة وبنتك بخير محمد

وعقبال 1000 سنه فرح

وهشترى منك وردتك الجميلة

وهاهديها لملاك المنتدى

ســــوما

مين بأه هيشترى وردتى الجميلة دى

وهيهديها لميــــــن ...؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> كل سنة وبنتك بخير محمد
> 
> وعقبال 1000 سنه فرح
> 
> وهشترى منك وردتك الجميلة
> 
> وهاهديها لملاك المنتدى
> 
> ســــوما
> ...






الله يا استاذة لولى الله تصميم رائع  

انا حاشتريها من حضرتك 

بس بجد يعنى 

حاطمع فيها واحتفظ بيها لنفسى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويصلى على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يا استاذة لولى الله تصميم رائع  
> 
> انا حاشتريها من حضرتك 
> 
> ...


اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
أشتريها منك يا أستاذ نادروأهديها ل ناريمان
مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## الشحرورة

> اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
> أشتريها منك يا أستاذ نادروأهديها ل ناريمان
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟



أخى الكريم احمد ناصر

انا هاشترى الودة منك واهديها
لأمى حبيبتى الغالية وأقول لها كل سنة وانتى أمى حبيبتى
واهديها لأستاذ أسكندرانى وأقول له متشكرة جدا جدا 
مننحرمش منك ولا من افضالك
ومين هيشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الكريم احمد ناصر
> 
> انا هاشترى الودة منك واهديها
> لأمى حبيبتى الغالية وأقول لها كل سنة وانتى أمى حبيبتى
> واهديها لأستاذ أسكندرانى وأقول له متشكرة جدا جدا 
> مننحرمش منك ولا من افضالك
> ومين هيشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟


صباح الخير يا شحرورة
أنا أشتريها منك وأهديها للفراشة
مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخى الكريم احمد ناصر
> 
> انا هاشترى الودة منك واهديها
> لأمى حبيبتى الغالية وأقول لها كل سنة وانتى أمى حبيبتى
> واهديها لأستاذ أسكندرانى وأقول له متشكرة جدا جدا 
> مننحرمش منك ولا من افضالك
> ومين هيشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟


تسلم ايدك شحرورة الف الف شكر 

انا اشتريى وردتك واهديها لامك الغاليه ربنا يشفيها ويبارك فيها يارب 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

بس يدفع ثمنها الغالى 

ويصلى على النبى

----------


## فراشة

> صباح الخير يا شحرورة
> أنا أشتريها منك وأهديها للفراشة
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟



الله ياأحمد تسلم ايدك ربنا يخليك

بجد فرحت بها أوي

لو سمحتلي اشتري الوردة الجميلة دي منك وأهديهالك

----------


## فراشة

> تسلم ايدك شحرورة الف الف شكر 
> 
> انا اشتريى وردتك واهديها لامك الغاليه ربنا يشفيها ويبارك فيها يارب 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> بس يدفع ثمنها الغالى 
> 
> ويصلى على النبى



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

جميلة وردتك استاذ نادر أنا أشتريها 

وأهديها لكل المنتدى ولكل الأمهات

معايا زهرة عصفور الجنة مين يشتريها مني؟

*

*

----------


## ana blanco

اهديها الي جميع افراد المنتدي و ايضا امي و مامي و كل الامهات في المنتدي و في العالم :: 
 لكم من الف تحية و اشتقت لكم  كتيرا  :: 

من يشتريها مني ? و يهديها لمين ?

419848_3379367762453_1217169092_3548058_91204923_n.jpg

----------


## ابن البلد

> اهديها الي جميع افراد المنتدي و ايضا امي و مامي و كل الامهات في المنتدي و في العالم
>  لكم من الف تحية و اشتقت لكم  كتيرا 
> 
> من يشتريها مني ? و يهديها لمين ?
> 
> ملف مرفق 25202


أشتريها منك آنا وأهديهالك 



مين يشتري الورد دي مني

----------


## loly_h

> أشتريها منك آنا وأهديهالك 
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورد دي مني



أنا اشتريه منكــ أحمد

وأهديها لحسام عمر

والورد ده



مين يشتريه ... وهيهديه لميــن ؟؟؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أنا اشتريه منكــ أحمد
> 
> وأهديها لحسام عمر
> 
> والورد ده
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشتريه ... وهيهديه لميــن ؟؟؟





أشتريها منك يالولي وأهديها باسم أهل الشرق ومنتدى المشرق لسفيرة المغرب أنا بلانكو حمدلله على سلامتك


والآن آن الآوان أن تظهر وردة السحر والخيال للعيان من يشتريها وضحكتها ولمن يهديها بباقتها

**

----------


## منى شهاب

أنا الشارية والعاشقة لورود
عانقتها مشاعركم النقية وأهديها
لأمى لأخبرها كم كنت أُحب ان أراكِ
كى تغفل أحزانى بين أحضان مترعة بدفء
صارخ كأحضانك أمى
كم كنت أود أن أتحسس ملامحك 
ببصمات جلدى كى تمتزج ذراتى بروعة عطاؤك
سامحينى لأنى لم ألحق بموكبك أمى

وأتمنى من الذى سيشترى منى ورداتى
ان يختار باقة مميزة من صفحات الموضوع
لانى غير قادرة على إدراج صورة
معذرة

----------


## loly_h

> أنا الشارية والعاشقة لورود
> عانقتها مشاعركم النقية وأهديها
> لأمى لأخبرها كم كنت أُحب ان أراكِ
> كى تغفل أحزانى بين أحضان مترعة بدفء
> صارخ كأحضانك أمى
> كم كنت أود أن أتحسس ملامحك 
> ببصمات جلدى كى تمتزج ذراتى بروعة عطاؤك
> سامحينى لأنى لم ألحق بموكبك أمى
> 
> ...


*
يسلم إحساسك** نونا
**
وانا  هختار ليا وليكى وردة



وهشتريها

وههديها* *لماما زوزو**

وأقولها

كل سنة وإنتى طيبة* *ياأجمل ماما
**
وربنا يخليكى لينــا وموش يحرمنا منك أبدا

ودلوقتى مين هيشترى نفس الوردة

وهتهديها لميـــن ...؟
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> يسلم إحساسك** نونا
> **
> وانا  هختار ليا وليكى وردة
> 
> 
> 
> وهشتريها
> 
> ...


وأنا كمان يا هالة ح أهدى الوردة دى لماما زوزو
وأقول لها كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا ست الحبايب
مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## loly_h

> وأنا كمان يا هالة ح أهدى الوردة دى لماما زوزو
> وأقول لها كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا ست الحبايب
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*أنــا* *أحمد** هشتريها منك

تسلم أيدك

وههديهـــا للجميلة

لميس الإمام

مين هيشترى الورد ده منى



وهتهديها لميـــن ...*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *أنــا* *أحمد** هشتريها منك
> 
> تسلم أيدك
> 
> وههديهـــا للجميلة
> 
> لميس الإمام
> 
> مين هيشترى الورد ده منى
> ...


انا هشاريه يالولى وههديه للشاطر حسن


مين يشترى وهيهديها لمين ؟؟

----------


## نوورا

> انا هشاريه يالولى وههديه للشاطر حسن
> 
> 
> مين يشترى وهيهديها لمين ؟؟



انا هاشترى الورد منك يا زيزو
واهديه للأستاذة شحرورة

مين هيشترى الورد منى

----------


## loly_h

> انا هاشترى الورد منك يا زيزو
> واهديه للأستاذة شحرورة
> 
> مين هيشترى الورد منى


*جميلة أوى الوردة** نورا**

أنا هشتريها منك

وههديها لأستاذنا الفاضل ... سيد جعيتم

مع تمنياتى له بدوام العافية

وهالحين 

مين هيشترى الورد منى وهيهديه لميـــن ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*جميلة أوى الوردة** نورا**

أنا هشتريها منك

وههديها لأستاذنا الفاضل ... سيد جعيتم

مع تمنياتى له بدوام العافية

وهالحين 

مين هيشترى الورد منى وهيهديه لميـــن ...

*
[/QUOTE]

انا اشتريها منك يا استاذة لولى واهديها لاخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمانها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام 

والثواب يرجع لمصممتها

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا اشتريها منك يا استاذة لولى واهديها لاخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمانها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام 
> 
> والثواب يرجع لمصممتها


الله الله 
أنا هشتريها 
أنا طمعان فيها 
بس ههديها
للحاضرة الغائبة 
بنت مصر


مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> الله الله 
> أنا هشتريها 
> أنا طمعان فيها 
> بس ههديها
> للحاضرة الغائبة 
> بنت مصر
> 
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين



انا اول مرة اشترى ورد هنا
فاشتريه منك ياابن البلد واهديها لاستاذ وجدى محمود 
واحشنى والله 
ربنا يطمنا على بنت مصر و الاستاذ وجدى وكل الغائبين

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> انا اول مرة اشترى ورد هنا
> فاشتريه منك ياابن البلد واهديها لاستاذ وجدى محمود 
> واحشنى والله 
> ربنا يطمنا على بنت مصر و الاستاذ وجدى وكل الغائبين


أنا أشتريها منك ياعادل  وأهديها لأخي الغالي زيزو

مين يشتري وردة غالية بتنشر عطرها في ثانية ومالية الفضا بسمات

----------


## محمد أمير

> أنا أشتريها منك ياعادل  وأهديها لأخي الغالي زيزو
> 
> مين يشتري وردة غالية بتنشر عطرها في ثانية ومالية الفضا بسمات


أخى الشاطر حسن

انا اشتريها منك وأهديها لأبنتى حبيبتى
أسعد الله كل أوقاتها بالخير والسعادة
وملأ قلبها بالسكينة

ومن سيشترى زهرتى ؟؟؟؟

----------


## loly_h

> أخى الشاطر حسن
> 
> انا اشتريها منك وأهديها لأبنتى حبيبتى
> أسعد الله كل أوقاتها بالخير والسعادة
> وملأ قلبها بالسكينة
> 
> ومن سيشترى زهرتى ؟؟؟؟



*

انا هشتريها محمد

تسلم إيدك

وههديهـــا لحبيبتى ... نـــــور

ربنا يطمننا عليها يارب

مين هيشترى الورد منى

وهتهديه لمين ...

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> انا هشتريها محمد
> 
> تسلم إيدك
> 
> وههديهـــا لحبيبتى ... نـــــور
> 
> ربنا يطمننا عليها يارب
> ...


*انا اشتريها منك اختى العزيزة لولى 

واهديها للاخت العزيزة قيثارة 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا اشتريها منك اختى العزيزة لولى 
> 
> واهديها للاخت العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى 
> *


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
أشتريها منك يا نادر وأهديها لزيزو
مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## kethara

> *انا اشتريها منك اختى العزيزة لولى 
> 
> واهديها للاخت العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> *



أحى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

باقات شكر وتقدير لوردتك المهداه
بارك الله لك أخى لمشاعرك الطيبة
وتقبل منى هذة الزهرة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أحى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> باقات شكر وتقدير لوردتك المهداه
> بارك الله لك أخى لمشاعرك الطيبة
> وتقبل منى هذة الزهرة


شكرا لك اختى العزيزة قيثارة 

اسمحيلى اهدى الورده الجميله دى 

للاختين الحلوين نوفا ونورا والعزيزة شحرورة 

مع ارق تحياتى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى

----------


## الشحرورة

> شكرا لك اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> اسمحيلى اهدى الورده الجميله دى 
> 
> للاختين الحلوين نوفا ونورا والعزيزة شحرورة 
> 
> مع ارق تحياتى 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى



اهلا استاذى اسكندرانى

جميلة الوردة طبعا وتسلم الايادى
وشكرا على الهدية الجميلة مننحرمش من هداياك

وهأشترى الوردة منك واصلى واسلم على النبى الكريم
سيد الخلق أجمعين
حبيبى يارسول الله
وأهديها لأخى الكريم أحمد ناصر

مين يشترى الوردة

----------


## نوورا

> شكرا لك اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> اسمحيلى اهدى الورده الجميله دى 
> 
> للاختين الحلوين نوفا ونورا والعزيزة شحرورة 
> 
> مع ارق تحياتى



شكرا استاذ اسكندرانى

للوردة الجميلة وهدية حلوة جدا جدا
ألف شكر
واتفضل عود ورد كامل

----------


## loly_h

> شكرا استاذ اسكندرانى
> 
> للوردة الجميلة وهدية حلوة جدا جدا
> ألف شكر
> واتفضل عود ورد كامل


*
طيب مفيش ورد للبيع النهارده نورا؟؟؟
أوك
نصيبى حلو الحمد لله
هاخد العود اللى أهدتيه لنادر وطبعا هاخده  ببلاش
وههديه لـــرحمة ... ربنا يكرمها يارب
ومين هيشترى الورد منى

وهيهديه لمين ؟؟؟*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *
> طيب مفيش ورد للبيع النهارده نورا؟؟؟
> أوك
> نصيبى حلو الحمد لله
> هاخد العود اللى أهدتيه لنادر وطبعا هاخده  ببلاش
> وههديه لـــرحمة ... ربنا يكرمها يارب
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى
> 
> وهيهديه لمين ؟؟؟
> *


انا انا هاشتريها منك يا لولى وهاديها ل ناريمان علشان ال ايه مقموصة منى  ::  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباحكم ورد 

اهديكم الورده دى 

تصوير خاص وحصرى لابناء مصر 

مين يشتريها ويصلى على النبى 

ويهديها لمين 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *صباحكم ورد 
> 
> اهديكم الورده دى 
> 
> تصوير خاص وحصرى لابناء مصر 
> 
> مين يشتريها ويصلى على النبى 
> 
> ويهديها لمين 
> *


اللهم صلى على الحبيب محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
أشتريها منك يا نادروأهديها لصفحات العمر الشاعر محمد سعيد

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أنا أشتريها منك ياعادل  وأهديها لأخي الغالي زيزو
> 
> مين يشتري وردة غالية بتنشر عطرها في ثانية ومالية الفضا بسمات


ربنا يخليك يا حسن وشكرا على البوكيه الجميل  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اللهم صلى على الحبيب محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
> أشتريها منك يا نادروأهديها لصفحات العمر الشاعر محمد سعيد
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين


انا هشترى الورد منك وههديه 
لاحمد صلاح 

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## nariman

> انا انا هاشتريها منك يا لولى وهاديها ل ناريمان علشان ال ايه مقموصة منى


تصدق اني كنت داخلة ولقيت آخر مشاركة مش فيها ورد ..وكنت ناوية أهدي الورد لنفسي علشان محتاجاله جدا دلوقتي
سبحان الله لقيت الورد قدامي اهو

شكرا يا عادل ..وانا مش مقموصة
تقدر تقول بمفهومي إني فقط متأثرة  :: 
 :: 

أشكرك جدا عالورد ..وروحك الطيبة


مين يشتري .. :: 
ورد وقلب وابتسامة

----------


## nariman

ده انا حظي نار بقى .. زيزو حط بوكيه أحمر عقبال ما اعتمدت الرد
حاخده برضه  زيادة الخير خيرين
 :: 

ولسه بنقول للبيع  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ده انا حظي نار بقى .. زيزو حط بوكيه أحمر عقبال ما اعتمدت الرد
> حاخده برضه  زيادة الخير خيرين
> 
> 
> ولسه بنقول للبيع


 ::  
لقد صعبتى عليا يا ناريمان  ::  
خلاص هشترى التلاته وهديكى ورد وخلاص وامرى لله لما تبعيه المكسب بالنص 
  

--------

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين قبل مانريمان تدخل تقول هاخده ليا  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ده انا حظي نار بقى .. زيزو حط بوكيه أحمر عقبال ما اعتمدت الرد
> حاخده برضه  زيادة الخير خيرين
> 
> 
> ولسه بنقول للبيع


نريمان !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :: 
انتي بتشتري الورد ومش بتهديه لحد
أيه الطمع ده 
 :: 


طيب أنا هشتري منك الورده والقلب والإبتسامة وأهديهم
للشاطر حسن 


مين يشتري بقه الورده الحمره دي  ولمين يهديها

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> نريمان !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> انتي بتشتري الورد ومش بتهديه لحد
> أيه الطمع ده 
> 
> 
> 
> طيب أنا هشتري منك الورده والقلب والإبتسامة وأهديهم
> للشاطر حسن 
> ...



هههههههههه طيب انا اشترتهم قبلك انا هاخد الورده وهديها للشاطر حسن بردو  :: 

انا جالى حسسيه من الورد اهدو شويه خلونى اعمل مشاركه  ::  اللخبطه دى بسبب ناريمان  :: 

للبيع وهتديها لمين  ::

----------


## loly_h

> هههههههههه طيب انا اشترتهم قبلك انا هاخد الورده وهديها للشاطر حسن بردو 
> 
> انا جالى حسسيه من الورد اهدو شويه خلونى اعمل مشاركه  اللخبطه دى بسبب ناريمان 
> 
> للبيع وهتديها لمين


*
زيزو أنـــا هشترى منك الوردة
وهاهديهالك 
ومعايا وردة لليبع
مين يشتريهـــا 

وهيهديها لمين ...
*

----------


## nariman

*يا ساتر 
مش شوية ورد دول اللي طلعوا من قسمتي
على طول منظورة كده ياربي حتى في الورد ..وافتراضي كمان 
*






> *
> زيزو أنـــا هشترى منك الوردة
> وهاهديهالك 
> ومعايا وردة لليبع
> مين يشتريهـــا 
> 
> وهيهديها لمين ...
> *


*أنا أشتري يا لولي  ..وأهديها ليكي وزهراء وبوكي وشعاع من نور واليمامة وعادل الشرقاوي
وأحمد ناصر وأستاذ عاطف هلال ودكتور مصطفى وماما زوزو

و أخيرا أحمد صلاح وأحمد زيزو .. نخزي العين مش أكتر

*
*
مين يشتري ..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *يا ساتر 
> مش شوية ورد دول اللي طلعوا من قسمتي
> على طول منظورة كده ياربي حتى في الورد ..وافتراضي كمان 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا يا ناريمان على إهدائك الورد 
أشترى منك الورد وأهديه للشاطر الشاطر حسن
علشان مجهوداته ولمساته أكتر من روعة
مين يشترى الورد منى؟
ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> شكرا يا ناريمان على إهدائك الورد 
> أشترى منك الورد وأهديه للشاطر الشاطر حسن
> علشان مجهوداته ولمساته أكتر من روعة
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟
> ويهديه لمين؟


أخواني الأعزاء 
ابن البلد 
زيزو
أحمد ناصر 
شكرا لاحرمني الله منكم
اشتريت منك ياغالي التلات وردات 
وردة لابن البلد
وردة لزيزو
وردة ليك
ومع كل وردة دعاء بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة
أخواني الأعزاء شكرا 
أنا مش هابيع الورد اللي جاي واللي يحصل يحصل 
الورد اللي جاي لكل عضو في المنتدى

----------


## ابن البلد

طيب حسن مش هيبيع ورد

فأنا مش لاقي ورد أشتريه 

بس معايا الورده دي
مين يشتريها ولمين يهديها

----------


## فراشة

> طيب حسن مش هيبيع ورد
> 
> فأنا مش لاقي ورد أشتريه 
> 
> بس معايا الورده دي
> مين يشتريها ولمين يهديها


أنا أشتريها واهديها 

للدكتور مصطفى ونوورا 

الفايزين في القاعة العامة الشهر دا

أكتر زهرة باحبها الياسمين

مين يشتريها ويهديها لمين؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنا أشتريها واهديها 
> 
> للدكتور مصطفى ونوورا 
> 
> الفايزين في القاعة العامة الشهر دا
> 
> أكتر زهرة باحبها الياسمين
> 
> مين يشتريها ويهديها لمين؟؟


هشتريها وأهديها 
لاحمد ناصر وفاضل


مين يشتري الورده دي مني ولمين يهديها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هشتريها وأهديها 
> لاحمد ناصر وفاضل
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورده دي مني ولمين يهديها


الله على الوردة الجميلة
تسلم يا أبوحميد
وأنا أهديك الوردة دى

أشترى منك وردتك
وأهديها لقيثارة

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## nova_n

> هشتريها وأهديها 
> لاحمد ناصر وفاضل
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورده دي مني ولمين يهديها


*
الأستاذ ابن البلد

انا هاشتريها منك وأهديها للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى

ومين ناوى يشترى وردتى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> الأستاذ ابن البلد
> 
> انا هاشتريها منك وأهديها للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
> 
> ومين ناوى يشترى وردتى
> 
> *




*تسلم ايدك يا نوفا 

الف شكر على هديتك الرقيقه 

انا اشترى الوردة منك واهديها للاستاذة نوورا

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> الأستاذ ابن البلد
> 
> انا هاشتريها منك وأهديها للأستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
> 
> ومين ناوى يشترى وردتى
> 
> *


أشتريها منك يانوفا 
وأهديها لـجميع الأعضاء والأعضاءات  :: 

والآن وردة حلوة لمين تهديها

----------


## منى شهاب

> أشتريها منك يانوفا 
> وأهديها لـجميع الأعضاء والأعضاءات 
> 
> والآن وردة حلوة لمين تهديها


*
هل تسمح لى الشاطر حسن بشراؤها
سأهديها للذى أنتظره عمرا وكان يأبى المجئ
ولكن المولى أراد ان يهبنى أياه
فله زهرتك هدية وعطرها نسيم يستنشقه بروحه

وهذة وردتى من يشتريها ؟؟؟

*

----------


## kethara

> الله على الوردة الجميلة
> تسلم يا أبوحميد
> وأنا أهديك الوردة دى
> 
> أشترى منك وردتك
> وأهديها لقيثارة


*
أخى الفاضل أحمد ناصر

كل الأمانى الطيبة لك أخى ولروعة هديتك
باقة ود تحمل بين طياتها الصدق لمشاعرك الطيبة
بورك تواجدك

وأنتقيت لك زهرة قرنفل هدية لك

*

----------


## kethara

> *
> هل تسمح لى الشاطر حسن بشراؤها
> سأهديها للذى أنتظره عمرا وكان يأبى المجئ
> ولكن المولى أراد ان يهبنى أياه
> فله زهرتك هدية وعطرها نسيم يستنشقه بروحه
> 
> وهذة وردتى من يشتريها ؟؟؟
> 
> *


*
أختى الرقيقة منى شهاب

عودا أحمدا وروعة حضور برقة الورد غاليتى
سأشترى وردتك وأهديها لضيفك الرقيق القادم
مع تمنياتى لكِ وله باليمن والخير
وأن يصل بألف سلامة بأذن الله

ومن سيشتترى هذة الوردة ؟؟



تحيتى
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> أختى الرقيقة منى شهاب
> 
> عودا أحمدا وروعة حضور برقة الورد غاليتى
> سأشترى وردتك وأهديها لضيفك الرقيق القادم
> مع تمنياتى لكِ وله باليمن والخير
> وأن يصل بألف سلامة بأذن الله
> 
> ومن سيشتترى هذة الوردة ؟؟
> ...


اشتريت منكِ قيثارة ولن أفاصل كالعادة بشطارة . لكِ فيها ماتطلبين
سأهديها لأختي منى شهاب 
وأزيدها باقة


والآن أيها السادة وأيتها السادات 
مين يشتري ورداتي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا هشتريها منك يا حسن وههديها 

ل 

لادام وحمزه ولاد اليمامه  :: 

وادى وردتى مين يتشرى ولمين

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا هشتريها منك يا حسن وههديها 
> 
> ل 
> 
> لادام وحمزه ولاد اليمامه 
> 
> وادى وردتى مين يتشرى ولمين


انا أشتريت يا زيزو وأمري لله 
 :: 

وأهديها لكل محبي أبناء مصر واللي بحس فيهم بكل ولاء للمنتدى
كل الشكر لكم جميعا


مين يشتري أحلي ورده بحبها في المنتدى أم خمسين قرش 
 :f2: 

? 
ولمين يهديها 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا أشتريت يا زيزو وأمري لله 
> 
> 
> وأهديها لكل محبي أبناء مصر واللي بحس فيهم بكل ولاء للمنتدى
> كل الشكر لكم جميعا
> 
> 
> مين يشتري أحلي ورده بحبها في المنتدى أم خمسين قرش 
> 
> ...


خمسين قرش
ههههههههه
طيب إيه رأيك إنها فعلا أحلى وردة
أشتريها منك و
أهديها للمايسترو محمد سعيد

مين يشترى تانى أحلى وردة فى المنتدى
أم ربع جنيه دى
ويهديها لمين؟
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا اشتريتها منك اهو ام ربع جنيه بحاله  :: 

وههديها 

للشاطر حسن 

مين يشترى الورده دى ام 5 قروش و هيديها لمين  :: 

 ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> خمسين قرش
> ههههههههه
> طيب إيه رأيك إنها فعلا أحلى وردة
> أشتريها منك و
> أهديها للمايسترو محمد سعيد


أشكرك على ذوقك الرائع يا بو حميد 
ربنا يديم المحبة الخالصه ويحفظك من كل سوء  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

اهداء بكل الحب لأخى الجميل احمد ناصر

----------


## اليمامة

> انا هشتريها منك يا حسن وههديها 
> 
> ل 
> 
> لادام وحمزه ولاد اليمامه 
> 
> وادى وردتى مين يتشرى ولمين


ربنا يبارك فيك يا زيزو وبادعيلك ربنا يوعدك بولدين زيهم  ::  اديهم انا كمان ورد وبنبون

----------


## اليمامة

مين يشترى الورد منى ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهداء بكل الحب لأخى الجميل احمد ناصر


جزاك الله كل خير أخى وصديقى الحبيب المايسترو محمد سعيد
ربنا ما يحرمناش من لمتنا الجميلة ويجمعنا على كل خير
ولك منى كل حب ومودة وتقدير
 ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مين يشترى الورد منى ؟


أشتريها منك يا ندى
وأهديها لشاعر الدانوب الأزرق
الشاعر الجميل والمبدع عصام علم الدين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## اليمامة

> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


أنا اشتريها منك يا أحمد
وأهديها برضو للأستاذ عصام علم الدين 

ومين يشترى الورد دا منى ؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أنا اشتريها منك يا أحمد
> وأهديها برضو للأستاذ عصام علم الدين 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد دا منى ؟


الورد ده مغري ياأم آدم ولو  انه غالي لكن أنا اشتريت
وأهديه ليكي أولا
ولأخي محمد أمير 
لزيزو 
لـ لولي
لـ سوما سوما
والآن مين يشتري الوردة مني؟

----------


## nova_n

> الورد ده مغري ياأم آدم ولو  انه غالي لكن أنا اشتريت
> وأهديه ليكي أولا
> ولأخي محمد أمير 
> لزيزو 
> لـ لولي
> لـ سوما سوما
> والآن مين يشتري الوردة مني؟



أخى الشاطر حسن

انا اشتريها منك وأهديها
للأستاذة الشحرورة الغالية واقول لها الأهلى هيلعب
أنتى فين ؟؟؟

مين هيشترى ورودى  ؟؟؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى الشاطر حسن
> 
> انا اشتريها منك وأهديها
> للأستاذة الشحرورة الغالية واقول لها الأهلى هيلعب
> أنتى فين ؟؟؟
> 
> مين هيشترى ورودى ؟؟؟



أسعد الله مسائك بالخير كله نوفا 
انا أشترى هذة الصحبة الجميلة 
وأهديها بكل الحب للشاعر عبد المعز الهنداوى 
بمناسبة صدور ديوانه الثانى ضد الزمن
وأدعوا كل ابناء مصر للمبادرة بتهنئتة 
أحتفاء بأحد مبدعى المنتدى 

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## kethara

> أسعد الله مسائك بالخير كله نوفا 
> انا أشترى هذة الصحبة الجميلة 
> وأهديها بكل الحب للشاعر عبد المعز الهنداوى 
> بمناسبة صدور ديوانه الثانى ضد الزمن
> وأدعوا كل ابناء مصر للمبادرة بتهنئتة 
> أحتفاء بأحد مبدعى المنتدى 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


*
ساشترى ورداتك البنفسجية الرقيقة
أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
القدير محمد سعيد

وسأهديه لأخى عبد المعز الجنوبى
تهنئة لديوانه الجديد ضد الزمن
وأهديها لك لنُبل مشاعرك
ومن بين وردات الأمل اخترت لكم هذة 
فمن سيشتريها ؟؟؟

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> ساشترى ورداتك البنفسجية الرقيقة
> أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
> القدير محمد سعيد
> 
> وسأهديه لأخى عبد المعز الجنوبى
> تهنئة لديوانه الجديد ضد الزمن
> وأهديها لك لنُبل مشاعرك
> ومن بين وردات الأمل اخترت لكم هذة 
> ...


وأنا أيضا يسعدنى أن أشترى وردك يا قيثارة
وأهديه أيضا لأخى وبلدياتى الشاعر عبدالمعز الهنداوى بمناسبة صدور ديوانه الثانى
وأرجو له كل توفيق ونجاح

مين يشترى الورد منى؟ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## loly_h

> الورد ده مغري ياأم آدم ولو  انه غالي لكن أنا اشتريت
> وأهديه ليكي أولا
> ولأخي محمد أمير 
> لزيزو 
> لـ لولي
> لـ سوما سوما
> والآن مين يشتري الوردة مني؟


*
جميلة أوى** حسن**
متشكرة على الهدية
تسلم إيدك*

----------


## loly_h

> وأنا أيضا يسعدنى أن أشترى وردك يا قيثارة
> وأهديه أيضا لأخى وبلدياتى الشاعر عبدالمعز الهنداوى بمناسبة صدور ديوانه الثانى
> وأرجو له كل توفيق ونجاح
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟ويهديه لمين؟


*

إختيار جميل أحمد
تسلم إيدك
انا هاشتريها منك
وهاهديها لمايسترو أبناء مصر
محمد سعيد
مين هيشترى وردتى ... وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> 
> إختيار جميل أحمد
> تسلم إيدك
> انا هاشتريها منك
> وهاهديها لمايسترو أبناء مصر
> محمد سعيد
> مين هيشترى وردتى ... وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟
> *


هاشتريها وطبعا هاهديها 
لـ لولي وربنا يعجل بشفاها
لـ ناريمان بمناسبة رجوعها بالسلامة

مين ياترى هايسعد وردتي لما ياخدها ويمسكها من عودها النحيل مين مش بخيل ويهديها بكل جمالها لمين

----------


## nariman

> هاشتريها وطبعا هاهديها 
> لـ لولي وربنا يعجل بشفاها
> لـ ناريمان بمناسبة رجوعها بالسلامة
> 
> مين ياترى هايسعد وردتي لما ياخدها ويمسكها من عودها النحيل مين مش بخيل ويهديها بكل جمالها لمين


تسلم ايدك يا شاطر حسن 

أنا حشتريها وأهديها لأخي العزيز فاضل ..وأخي العزيز ابن طيبة (معتز فطين )


مين يشتري ..

----------


## فراشة

> هاشتريها وطبعا هاهديها 
> لـ لولي وربنا يعجل بشفاها
> لـ ناريمان بمناسبة رجوعها بالسلامة
> 
> مين ياترى هايسعد وردتي لما ياخدها ويمسكها من عودها النحيل مين مش بخيل ويهديها بكل جمالها لمين



هههههه أنا هاسعد وردتك وهاشتريها 

وهاهديها للجميلة لولي 
والرقيقة ناريمان
و الخلوق جدا أحمد ناصر
ههههه وواحد ذوقه عالي أوي أسمه الشاطر حسن .. تعرفه؟

بحب زهر البنفسج علشان كدا استعرت الوردة دي من شاعرنا محمد سعد

مين يشتريها ويهديها لمين

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههه أنا هاسعد وردتك وهاشتريها 
> 
> وهاهديها للجميلة لولي 
> والرقيقة ناريمان
> و الخلوق جدا أحمد ناصر
> ههههه وواحد ذوقه عالي أوي أسمه الشاطر حسن .. تعرفه؟
> 
> بحب زهر البنفسج علشان كدا استعرت الوردة دي من شاعرنا محمد سعد
> 
> مين يشتريها ويهديها لمين


*
انا هاشترى يا فراشة منك يا قمر 
جميل ورد البنفسج

وهاهديها للمايسترو الفنان الأنسان
محمد سعيد

ومين بقى هيشترى ياسميناتى ؟؟؟


*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> ساشترى ورداتك البنفسجية الرقيقة
> أخى الفاضل مايسترو الحرف
> القدير محمد سعيد
> 
> وسأهديه لأخى عبد المعز الجنوبى
> تهنئة لديوانه الجديد ضد الزمن
> وأهديها لك لنُبل مشاعرك
> ومن بين وردات الأمل اخترت لكم هذة 
> ...



أسعدك الله يا سيدة الحرف الشجى 
ودام ذوقك الأنيق وزهورك اليانعه
ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> 
> إختيار جميل أحمد
> تسلم إيدك
> انا هاشتريها منك
> وهاهديها لمايسترو أبناء مصر
> محمد سعيد
> مين هيشترى وردتى ... وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟
> *


سلمتِ من كل سوء ايتها الإنسانه الفنانه 
شكر بحجم روعتك 


ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> انا هاشترى يا فراشة منك يا قمر 
> جميل ورد البنفسج
> 
> وهاهديها للمايسترو الفنان الأنسان
> محمد سعيد
> 
> ومين بقى هيشترى ياسميناتى ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



أسعد الله اوقاتك بالربيع أيتها الشاعرة الرقيقه
أشكرك على هديتك الجميلة 
واهدى ياسمينك البديع الى اختى العزيزة فراشة 
ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## صفحات العمر

إهداء لصاحب الموضوع الرائع 
اخى الحبيب عاصم ابو ندى

----------


## loly_h

> هاشتريها وطبعا هاهديها 
> لـ لولي وربنا يعجل بشفاها


*
شكرا** حسن**
ولكـــ  أجمل ورد

ولكـــ ماهو أجمل من الورد
جزاكــ الله فرح الدارين
*

----------


## loly_h

> هههههه أنا هاسعد وردتك وهاشتريها 
> 
> وهاهديها للجميلة لولي


*
هدية جميلة من أرق* *فراشة**
متشكرة أوى
ويارب يباركلى فى قلبك الجميل

*

----------


## loly_h

> سلمتِ من كل سوء ايتها الإنسانه الفنانه 
> شكر بحجم روعتك 
> 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


*
الله يسلم قلبك الطيب* *مايسترو**

*

----------


## loly_h

> أسعد الله اوقاتك بالربيع أيتها الشاعرة الرقيقه
> أشكرك على هديتك الجميلة 
> واهدى ياسمينك البديع الى اختى العزيزة فراشة 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى



*
هاشتريها أنـــا ... تسلم إيدك محمد
وهاهديها لـــ ... الشاطر حسن
ومين هيشترى منى الورد

وهتهديها لميـــــن ...
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> هاشتريها أنـــا ... تسلم إيدك محمد
> وهاهديها لـــ ... الشاطر حسن
> ومين هيشترى منى الورد
> 
> وهتهديها لميـــــن ...
> *


تسلمي يالولي وربنا يهون عليكي ويشفيكي شفاءً لايغادر بعده سقما
وعلشان كده مش هاكون بخيل زي عادتي وهاشتري الورد منك 
وأهديه 
لـ الباشمهندسة ريهام بمناسبة وصولها بالسلامة
ولـ أخي الغالي اسكندراني لوجوده المتميز في المنتدى 
ومين يشتري وردتي اللي الفجر نداها برد صدرها لقا وتلج نداها بتضحك أهو للي رايحاله واللي هداها

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تسلمي يالولي وربنا يهون عليكي ويشفيكي شفاءً لايغادر بعده سقما
> وعلشان كده مش هاكون بخيل زي عادتي وهاشتري الورد منك 
> وأهديه 
> لـ الباشمهندسة ريهام بمناسبة وصولها بالسلامة
> ولـ أخي الغالي اسكندراني لوجوده المتميز في المنتدى 
> ومين يشتري وردتي اللي الفجر نداها برد صدرها لقا وتلج نداها بتضحك أهو للي رايحاله واللي هداها



ربنا يكرمك اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 

حقيقى وجودك هو المتميز 

ورشاقة اسلوبك وكرم اخلاقك يفوق الوصف 

لك تحياتى وورودى

----------


## kethara

> ربنا يكرمك اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 
> 
> حقيقى وجودك هو المتميز 
> 
> ورشاقة اسلوبك وكرم اخلاقك يفوق الوصف 
> 
> لك تحياتى وورودى


*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

أشتري منك تلك الوردات الباسقات
وأهديها للغالية الرقيقة بوكى وحمدالله على سلامتها

ومن يشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## محمد أمير

> الورد ده مغري ياأم آدم ولو  انه غالي لكن أنا اشتريت
> وأهديه ليكي أولا
> ولأخي محمد أمير 
> لزيزو 
> لـ لولي
> لـ سوما سوما
> والآن مين يشتري الوردة مني؟


*
أخى الطيب الشاطر حسن

الله يبارك لك أخى على هذة الهدية الطيبة
ولا هناك أجمل من الورد ليعبر عن المشاعر الجميلة
شكرا أنك تذكرتنى

وأهديك هذة الزهرات


*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> أشتري منك تلك الوردات الباسقات
> وأهديها للغالية الرقيقة بوكى وحمدالله على سلامتها
> 
> ومن يشترى منى الورد ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *


*
سأشترى منك أختى الرقيقة
القيثارة الفاضلة

الزهرات الرائعات اليانعات 
واهديهم لأخى الشاطر حسن
واختى الرقيقة لولى

ومين هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟



الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> سأشترى منك أختى الرقيقة
> القيثارة الفاضلة
> 
> الزهرات الرائعات اليانعات 
> واهديهم لأخى الشاطر حسن
> واختى الرقيقة لولى
> 
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟
> ...



*
متشكرة أوى* *محمد** على إهدائك الرقيق
وهاشترى انـــا ورداتك
وهاهديها لـــ عندليب أبناء مصر
**أيمن رشدر
**ربنا يطمنا عليه**
ومين دلوقتى هيشترى منى الورد
ويقول لمين جمعة مباركة ؟؟؟

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> متشكرة أوى* *محمد** على إهدائك الرقيق
> وهاشترى انـــا ورداتك
> وهاهديها لـــ عندليب أبناء مصر
> **أيمن رشدر
> **ربنا يطمنا عليه**
> ومين دلوقتى هيشترى منى الورد
> ويقول لمين جمعة مباركة ؟؟؟
> 
> *


*
تسلم ابدعاتك استاذة لولى 

انا حاشتريها 

واقول لكل ابناء مصر 

جمعه مباركه 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويصلى على النبى بثمنها*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> تسلم ابدعاتك استاذة لولى 
> 
> انا حاشتريها 
> 
> واقول لكل ابناء مصر 
> 
> جمعه مباركه 
> 
> ...


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
إشتريت يا نادر
وأهديها لنورا الشطورة وأقول لها ألف سلامة عليك
مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> إشتريت يا نادر
> وأهديها لنورا الشطورة وأقول لها ألف سلامة عليك
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*
اشتريها منك يا استاذ احمد 

واهدجيها للاستاذة نوورا واقول لها الف سلامة عليك 

ادى اخر اللى يسمع كلام شحرورة 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى وثمنها الصلاة على النبى*

----------


## محمد أمير

> *
> اشتريها منك يا استاذ احمد 
> 
> واهدجيها للاستاذة نوورا واقول لها الف سلامة عليك 
> 
> ادى اخر اللى يسمع كلام شحرورة 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى وثمنها الصلاة على النبى*


*
أسكندرانى

اللهم صلى وسلم على المصطفى الحبيب محمد الرسول الكريم
أنا أشتريها منك وأهديها للأخت العزيزة نورا
وأقول لها سلامتك ألف سلامة

ومين هيشترى الورد منى

*

----------


## loly_h

> *
> أسكندرانى
> 
> اللهم صلى وسلم على المصطفى الحبيب محمد الرسول الكريم
> أنا أشتريها منك وأهديها للأخت العزيزة نورا
> وأقول لها سلامتك ألف سلامة
> 
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى
> 
> ...


*
إيه ده 
فين الورد اللى هشتريه
أوك* *محمد** هعمل نفسى كأن فى ورد
انا هشترى الورد الجميل ده
وههديه للجميلة نورا
واقولها الف سلامة عليكى
مع إنى موش عارفة مالك
بس بردو
الف سلامة عليكى
ومعايا وردة جميلة ... أهـــى

مين هيشتريها وهيهديها لميـــن ...
*

----------


## نوورا

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> إشتريت يا نادر
> وأهديها لنورا الشطورة وأقول لها ألف سلامة عليك
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*
أ أحمد ناصر

الله يخليك على الورد والسؤال
الحمد لله عمر الشقى بقى بس أحساس عجيب لما نقع
هههههههههههههه*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> اشتريها منك يا استاذ احمد 
> 
> واهدجيها للاستاذة نوورا واقول لها الف سلامة عليك 
> 
> ادى اخر اللى يسمع كلام شحرورة 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى وثمنها الصلاة على النبى*


*استاذ أسكندرانى

الله يسلمك وشكرا للورد والله كلفت نفسك
كان 2 كيلو تفاح كفاية بدل بس التكلفة
ههههههههههه
والنبى خلى الشحرورة فى حالها بتطلعه عليه أنا
بس على فكرة فرافيرو كان متدلع*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> أسكندرانى
> 
> اللهم صلى وسلم على المصطفى الحبيب محمد الرسول الكريم
> أنا أشتريها منك وأهديها للأخت العزيزة نورا
> وأقول لها سلامتك ألف سلامة
> 
> ومين هيشترى الورد منى
> 
> *


*
ا محمد أمير

متشكرة جدا على الورد والله يسلمك
وقغة تفوت ولا حد يموت
الحمد لله*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> إيه ده 
> فين الورد اللى هشتريه
> أوك* *محمد** هعمل نفسى كأن فى ورد
> انا هشترى الورد الجميل ده
> وههديه للجميلة نورا
> واقولها الف سلامة عليكى
> مع إنى موش عارفة مالك
> بس بردو
> ...


*

أ الفنانة لولى

الله يسلمك يارب ومتشكرة لوردتك الجميلة دى
ابدا مفيش حاجة يادوب طيرت من على السلالم لتجربة الطيران
ووقغت على شوية طوب وشوية تهتك فى أريطة القدم
وتجبيس وحاجات كدة للذكرى
الحمدلله ربنا ستر متشكرة

وهاضترى وردتك وأهديها لكل من سأل عليه
واقوله متشكرة

ومين يشترة وردتى

*

----------


## kethara

> *
> 
> أ الفنانة لولى
> 
> الله يسلمك يارب ومتشكرة لوردتك الجميلة دى
> ابدا مفيش حاجة يادوب طيرت من على السلالم لتجربة الطيران
> ووقغت على شوية طوب وشوية تهتك فى أريطة القدم
> وتجبيس وحاجات كدة للذكرى
> الحمدلله ربنا ستر متشكرة
> ...


*سأشترى منكِ وردتك الحمراء يا نورا وأهديها لكِ
ولعودتك المتألقة من جديد للمنتدى سلامتك غاليتى

ومن سيشترى زهرتى ؟؟؟

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *سأشترى منكِ وردتك الحمراء يا نورا وأهديها لكِ
> ولعودتك المتألقة من جديد للمنتدى سلامتك غاليتى
> 
> ومن سيشترى زهرتى ؟؟؟
> 
> *


انا هشتريها منك يا فيتاره 

واديها لنوفا علشان فدمها مجبوسه  ::  

مين يشترى وردتى  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا هشتريها منك يا فيتاره 
> 
> واديها لنوفا علشان فدمها مجبوسه  
> 
> مين يشترى وردتى


هي فين الورده دي يا نصاب ؟
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:f: 
اهى الورده ام ربع جنيه 
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*ايه البخل ده
طيب خليها وردة بنص جنية
أوك ي**ازيزو** أنا مضطرة أشتريها
وهاهديها لفراشة المنتدى
ودى وردتى
مين هيشتريها وهيديها لمين ويقوله جمعة مباركة .**.**.


*

----------


## drmustafa

> *ايه البخل ده
> طيب خليها وردة بنص جنية
> أوك ي**ازيزو** أنا مضطرة أشتريها
> وهاهديها لفراشة المنتدى
> ودى وردتى
> مين هيشتريها وهيديها لمين ويقوله جمعة مباركة .**.**.
> 
> 
> *


انا حاشتري وردتك 
واهديها لنورا 
ونقول لها حمد الله على سلامة السلالم 

وربنا يتم شفاك

مين حيشتري وردتي

----------


## فراشة

> *ايه البخل ده
> طيب خليها وردة بنص جنية
> أوك ي**ازيزو** أنا مضطرة أشتريها
> وهاهديها لفراشة المنتدى
> ودى وردتى
> مين هيشتريها وهيديها لمين ويقوله جمعة مباركة .**.**.
> 
> 
> *


تسلميلي حبيبة قلبي أجمل فنانة

----------


## فراشة

> انا حاشتري وردتك 
> واهديها لنورا 
> ونقول لها حمد الله على سلامة السلالم 
> 
> وربنا يتم شفاك
> 
> مين حيشتري وردتي


انا أشتريها منك دكتور مصطفى

واهديها للجميله لولي

ولنورا ونوفا وألف سلامه عليكم

مين يشتري الوردة دي مني

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا أشتريها منك دكتور مصطفى
> 
> واهديها للجميله لولي
> 
> ولنورا ونوفا وألف سلامه عليكم
> 
> مين يشتري الوردة دي مني


أشتريها منك يا فراشة
وأهديها ل د. السيد سالم
بمناسبة تعيينه مشرف على قاعة الشعر الفصيح

مين يشترى الوردة منى
ويهديها لمين؟

----------


## loly_h

> انا أشتريها منك دكتور مصطفى
> 
> واهديها للجميله لولي
> 
> ولنورا ونوفا وألف سلامه عليكم
> 
> مين يشتري الوردة دي مني


*
ميرسى يابيبتى
إهداء جميل
كلك رقة وذوق...

*

----------


## loly_h

> أشتريها منك يا فراشة
> وأهديها ل د. السيد سالم
> بمناسبة تعيينه مشرف على قاعة الشعر الفصيح
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة منى
> ويهديها لمين؟


*
أنـــا هاشترى الوردة* *أحمد**
وهاديهالكـ 
بمناسبة إنى بحب إسم* *ليلــى** جدا
ربنا يباركـ فيها
ومين هيشترى الوردة منى .**.**.وهيهديها لميـــن ؟؟؟

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> أنـــا هاشترى الوردة* *أحمد**
> وهاديهالكـ 
> بمناسبة إنى بحب إسم* *ليلــى** جدا
> ربنا يباركـ فيها
> ومين هيشترى الوردة منى .**.**.وهيهديها لميـــن ؟؟؟
> 
> *



ماقدرتش اقاوم جمال الوردة يا هالة 
انا خدتها وانا معجبة بجمالها وأهديها لابن البلد 

طيب ..

مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أنـــا هاشترى الوردة* *أحمد**
> وهاديهالكـ 
> بمناسبة إنى بحب إسم* *ليلــى** جدا
> ربنا يباركـ فيها
> ومين هيشترى الوردة منى .**.**.وهيهديها لميـــن ؟؟؟
> 
> *


اشتريها منك يا استاذة لولى 

واهديها اليك مع تقديرى واحترامى بفنك الراقى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## فراشة

> ماقدرتش اقاوم جمال الوردة يا هالة 
> انا خدتها وانا معجبة بجمالها وأهديها لابن البلد 
> 
> طيب ..
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى


أنا اشتريها منك ندى

وأهديهالك

----------


## فراشة

> اشتريها منك يا استاذة لولى 
> 
> واهديها اليك مع تقديرى واحترامى بفنك الراقى 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام


على رسولنا الكريم أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم

أنا اشتريها أستاذ نادر وأهديهالك

مين يشتري الورد مني؟؟؟

----------


## nariman

> على رسولنا الكريم أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم
> 
> أنا اشتريها أستاذ نادر وأهديهالك
> 
> مين يشتري الورد مني؟؟؟


صحبة ورد جميلة أشتريها وأهديها للشاطر حسن ..احمد ناصر .. ابن البلد .. زيزو .. زهـراء .. بوكي بوكي


مين يشتري ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صحبة ورد جميلة أشتريها وأهديها للشاطر حسن ..احمد ناصر .. ابن البلد .. زيزو .. زهـراء .. بوكي بوكي
> 
> 
> مين يشتري ..


أهلا يا ناريمان
أنا ح أشتريها منك
وإسمحى لى أستنسخ منها ورود كتيرة
أهدى لك وردة
ولهالة فاروق 
وإسكندرانى
واليمامة
والشاطر حسن
ولفراشة
ومحمد سعيد
ولقيثارة
وعصام علم الدين
ولبوكى بوكى
والشحرورة
ونورا
ونوفا
وزيزو 
وفاضل
وابن البلد
ود.سيد سالم

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أهلا يا ناريمان
> أنا ح أشتريها منك
> وإسمحى لى أستنسخ منها ورود كتيرة
> أهدى لك وردة
> ولهالة فاروق 
> وإسكندرانى
> واليمامة
> والشاطر حسن
> ولفراشة
> ...


أولا شكرا جزيلا ياناريمان
وشكرا جزيلا ياأبولبنى
وشكرا جزيلا لمن يلقي في قلوب الجميع البسمات ويهدي النفوس ورودا آية في الجمال

ثانيا ولواني مفلس أنا هاشي الورد منك ياغالي 
وأهديه للشاطر حسن  :: 
قصدي ياغالي ليك
ولناريمان 
ولابن البلد
وأم آدم 
وزيزو 
واسكندراني 
ولولي
وبوكي
والدكتور مصطفى 
ولقيثارة 
ونورا ونوفا والشحرورة
ومحمد أمير ومحمد سعيد وعصام علم الدين 
ولفراشة
وفاضل
وسيد جعيتم
ولميس الإمام
وعادل الشرقاوي
وباقي الورد هاخده أنا  :: 
وفرصة للجميع ورد من الربيع اللي فات يشرح القلب هاااا مين قال هات

----------


## اليمامة

أنا اشتريها منك يا حسن وأهديها لك ولفراشة ولأحمد ناصر

ومين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا اشتريها منك يا حسن وأهديها لك ولفراشة ولأحمد ناصر
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى


اشتريها منك اختى العزيزة يمامه 

واهديها للاستاذة فراشة 

مين يشترى منى الورده دى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى

----------


## نوورا

> اشتريها منك اختى العزيزة يمامه 
> 
> واهديها للاستاذة فراشة 
> 
> مين يشترى منى الورده دى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى


*
أستاذ أسكندرانى 

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل وصحبة أجمعين

أنا اشتريها منك وأهديها لك وللشاطر حسن لفوزة

مين يشترى وردتى

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *
> أستاذ أسكندرانى 
> 
> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل وصحبة أجمعين
> 
> أنا اشتريها منك وأهديها لك وللشاطر حسن لفوزة
> 
> مين يشترى وردتى
> 
> *


*جزيل الشكر يانورا كلك ذوق ياكبيرة 
أنا بقى اشتريت الورد منك وربنا عالم دبرت تمنه ازاي 
أما لمين بقى مش هاقولك
الورد ليكي ياكبيرة ربنا يديكي الصحة والعافية ويشفيكي 
ودلوقت ياحبايب عايزين نعوض القرشين اللي صرفناهم ع الورد وعلى توكتوك التوصيل مين يشتري الورد الجميل*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *جزيل الشكر يانورا كلك ذوق ياكبيرة 
> أنا بقى اشتريت الورد منك وربنا عالم دبرت تمنه ازاي 
> أما لمين بقى مش هاقولك
> الورد ليكي ياكبيرة ربنا يديكي الصحة والعافية ويشفيكي 
> ودلوقت ياحبايب عايزين نعوض القرشين اللي صرفناهم ع الورد وعلى توكتوك التوصيل مين يشتري الورد الجميل*


انا هشتري الورده 
وأهديها لك حسن 
ول نوراا
ولنادر
ولاحمد ناصر
ولفاضل
ولنريمان
ولندى
ولزيكو
ولدكتور مصطفي
وللولي
ولعصام علم الدين
ولبوكي
ولعصام كابو
ولكل الأعضاء الكرام 
 :: 


مين يشتري الورد المميز ده 
التلاته بجنية 
 :: 


مين يشتري

----------


## loly_h

> ماقدرتش اقاوم جمال الوردة يا هالة 
> انا خدتها وانا معجبة بجمالها وأهديها لابن البلد 
> 
> طيب ..
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى







> اشتريها منك يا استاذة لولى 
> 
> واهديها اليك مع تقديرى واحترامى بفنك الراقى 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام


*
يااااه كل ده مكسب
بعت وردتى مرتين
مرة للجميلة... ندى
ومرة لأطيب أخ ... نادر
مسائكم أجمل من الورد 
*

----------


## loly_h

> انا هشتري الورده 
> وأهديها لك حسن 
> ول نوراا
> ولنادر
> ولاحمد ناصر
> ولفاضل
> ولنريمان
> ولندى
> ولزيكو
> ...


*
إهداء جميل* *أحمد**
تسلم إيدك متشكرة أوى
وانا هشترى منك الوردة .**.**.
وهاهديهـــا لأجمل يمامة
**نـــدى**
ومين هيشترى وردتى وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> انا هشتري الورده 
> وأهديها لك حسن 
> ول نوراا
> ولنادر
> ولاحمد ناصر
> ولفاضل
> ولنريمان
> ولندى
> ولزيكو
> ...


تسلم ايدك يا ابو يوسف 

هدية جميله من اخ جميل لك تحياتى 

تقبل وردتى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> إهداء جميل* *أحمد**
> تسلم إيدك متشكرة أوى
> وانا هشترى منك الوردة .**.**.
> وهاهديهـــا لأجمل يمامة
> **نـــدى**
> ومين هيشترى وردتى وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟
> *


والله انتى بتحرجينا اختى العزيزة  لولى 

مش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين 

تقبلى تحياتى وارق وردة

----------


## loly_h

> أهلا يا ناريمان
> أنا ح أشتريها منك
> وإسمحى لى أستنسخ منها ورود كتيرة
> أهدى لك وردة
> ولهالة فاروق 
> وإسكندرانى
> واليمامة
> والشاطر حسن
> ولفراشة
> ...


*
والله يا**أحمد**
هالة فاروق موش عارفة تشكرك إزاى
ربنا يكرمك 
ويبارك لك فى عائلتك يارب ...
*




> والله انتى بتحرجينا اختى العزيزة  لولى 
> 
> مش عارفين نودى جمايلك فين 
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى وارق وردة


*
يارب يخليك* *نادر**
كلك طيبة وذوق
ربنا مايحرمنا من رقة إختياراتك .**.**.

والباقة دى


بهديهـــا
**لأحمد ناصر**... و** نادر**

ونفس الباقة
مين هيشتريها
وهيهديها لمين ...
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> إهداء جميل* *أحمد**
> تسلم إيدك متشكرة أوى
> وانا هشترى منك الوردة .**.**.
> وهاهديهـــا لأجمل يمامة
> **نـــدى**
> ومين هيشترى وردتى وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟
> *



جميلة جدا الوردة دى يا هالة مع بشرى الأمنيات 
أهديك اللافندر وللأستاذ نادر كمان علشان بيحبه

----------


## الشحرورة

> جميلة جدا الوردة دى يا هالة مع بشرى الأمنيات 
> أهديك اللافندر وللأستاذ نادر كمان علشان بيحبه


طيب يا ندى الورد اللى فوق لهالة وأ اسكندرانى
طيب أشترى انا منك ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟
علشان اهدية وطبعا بلاش أخد اللافندر لحسن يزعل 
ممكن حد يسلفنى وردة أهديها لليمامة والفراشة
مساكم فل وياسمين
ومحبة صافية مرسومة على الجبين
ووردة للشاطر حسن ومبروك وعقبالنا

مودتى

----------


## الشحرورة

> أهلا يا ناريمان
> أنا ح أشتريها منك
> وإسمحى لى أستنسخ منها ورود كتيرة
> أهدى لك وردة
> ولهالة فاروق 
> وإسكندرانى
> واليمامة
> والشاطر حسن
> ولفراشة
> ...





> أولا شكرا جزيلا ياناريمان
> وشكرا جزيلا ياأبولبنى
> وشكرا جزيلا لمن يلقي في قلوب الجميع البسمات ويهدي النفوس ورودا آية في الجمال
> 
> ثانيا ولواني مفلس أنا هاشي الورد منك ياغالي 
> وأهديه للشاطر حسن 
> قصدي ياغالي ليك
> ولناريمان 
> ولابن البلد
> ...


اللإ شكر للورد أخى أحمد ناصر
وألف شكر للورد أخى الشاطر حسن

تسلموا يارب أنكم بتفتكرونى ربنا يديم المودة
ودايما كده متجمعين
ودى وتقديرى

----------


## loly_h

> جميلة جدا الوردة دى يا هالة مع بشرى الأمنيات 
> أهديك اللافندر وللأستاذ نادر كمان علشان بيحبه


*
متشكرة يا**نــــونــا** على ذوقك
هدية جميلة ... يسلملى قلبك الجميل يابيبتى

وبما إنى موش لقيت وردة اشتريها وأهديها
فههدى وردتى
لكل اعضاء المنتدى

وبردو نفس الوردة
هعرضها للبيع
فمين هيشتريهـــا ... وهيهديها لميــــن ؟؟؟
*

----------


## nova_n

> *
> متشكرة يا**نــــونــا** على ذوقك
> هدية جميلة ... يسلملى قلبك الجميل يابيبتى
> 
> وبما إنى موش لقيت وردة اشتريها وأهديها
> فههدى وردتى
> لكل اعضاء المنتدى
> 
> وبردو نفس الوردة
> ...


*
انا هاشتريها منك أستاذ لولى
الوردة جميلة قوى
وأهديها للأستاذ أسكندرانى

ومين يشترى وردتى ؟؟؟

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> انا هاشتريها منك أستاذ لولى
> الوردة جميلة قوى
> وأهديها للأستاذ أسكندرانى
> 
> ومين يشترى وردتى ؟؟؟
> 
> *



أنا اشتريها منك يا نوفا
وأهدى الورد دا ليكى انتى ونورا 




ولو حد اشتراه منكم ..أنا معنديش مانع  :2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا اشتريها منك يا نوفا
> وأهدى الورد دا ليكى انتى ونورا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ولو حد اشتراه منكم ..أنا معنديش مانع


إشتريت يا ندى
وإهداء خاص إلى روح د.أحمد فنديس رحمه الله


مين يشترى الوردة منى
ويهديها لمين

----------


## فراشة

> إشتريت يا ندى
> وإهداء خاص إلى روح د.أحمد فنديس رحمه الله
> 
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة منى
> ويهديها لمين



جميلة الوردة أحمد

أنا هاشتريها منك واهديهالك

وللجميلة الشحرورة ومرسي على ذوقك حبيبتي

معانا الياسمين الجميل.. مين يشتري

----------


## loly_h

> جميلة الوردة أحمد
> 
> أنا هاشتريها منك واهديهالك
> 
> وللجميلة الشحرورة ومرسي على ذوقك حبيبتي
> 
> معانا الياسمين الجميل.. مين يشتري


*
أنـــا هاشتريها منك فراشة ...
يسلم ذوقك
وهاهديها لإسكندرانى
وشحرورة
وقيثارة
والوردة دى

مين هيشتريها وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟*

----------


## nariman

> *
> أنـــا هاشتريها منك فراشة ...
> يسلم ذوقك
> وهاهديها لإسكندرانى
> وشحرورة
> وقيثارة
> والوردة دى
> 
> مين هيشتريها وهيهديها لمين ؟؟؟*


الوردة الحمرا الجميلة أهديها لوالدي رحمة الله عليه 
وللصديقة العزيزة زهــراء


مين يشتري .. ورد وقلب وابتسامة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الوردة الحمرا الجميلة أهديها لوالدي رحمة الله عليه 
> وللصديقة العزيزة زهــراء
> 
> 
> مين يشتري .. ورد وقلب وابتسامة


أشتريهم يا ناريمان وأهديهم ل ستاذ عاطف هلال وأستاذ سيد جعيتم والصعيدى وم.محمد حسن(RE17) ومحمد فاروق

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## kethara

> أشتريهم يا ناريمان وأهديهم ل ستاذ عاطف هلال وأستاذ سيد جعيتم والصعيدى وم.محمد حسن(RE17) ومحمد فاروق
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*
أخى الفاضل أحمد ناصر

سأشترى انا ورداتك ويأهديهم لأختى الغالية
لميس الامام والغالية الشحرورة

من سيشترى الوردة منى ؟؟

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أخى الفاضل أحمد ناصر
> 
> سأشترى انا ورداتك ويأهديهم لأختى الغالية
> لميس الامام والغالية الشحرورة
> 
> من سيشترى الوردة منى ؟؟
> 
> *


اشتريها من حضرتك استاذة قيثارة 

واهديها لك الاخوة الاعزاء فى منتدى مصر 

الحاضرين والغائبين والمتواجدين والضيوف 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اشتريها من حضرتك استاذة قيثارة 
> 
> واهديها لك الاخوة الاعزاء فى منتدى مصر 
> 
> الحاضرين والغائبين والمتواجدين والضيوف 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
أشتريت يا نادر بك
وأهدى هذه الوردة الجميلة لبهية البراوية

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
> أشتريت يا نادر بك
> وأهدى هذه الوردة الجميلة لبهية البراوية
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين


*
عزيزى أحمد ناصر
أشترى الورد منك وأهديه لك لانك حليت مشكلتى وجودى معكم
صراحة كنت هاخسر مكان جميل وناس مثلكم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> عزيزى أحمد ناصر
> أشترى الورد منك وأهديه لك لانك حليت مشكلتى وجودى معكم
> صراحة كنت هاخسر مكان جميل وناس مثلكم*


ربنا يخليك يا لفيف
ألف شكر على ذوقك
الحقيقة إنى كنت متابع المشكلة فقط ومن قام بحلها هو ابن البلد
فأنا بأهديله وبأهديلك الوردة دى



مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

> ربنا يخليك يا لفيف
> ألف شكر على ذوقك
> الحقيقة إنى كنت متابع المشكلة فقط ومن قام بحلها هو ابن البلد
> فأنا بأهديله وبأهديلك الوردة دى
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين


*عزيزى احمد ناصر

مرة تانية جزيل الشكر لمجهودك ومجهود الأخ ابن البلد
لاظهار مشاركاتى شيئ طيب ويسعدنى
والتواصل أتمنى ان يكون بمحلة ويرضينا جميعا
وباهدى الوردة لكل المنتدى والشخصيات الجميلة*

----------


## kethara

> *عزيزى احمد ناصر
> 
> مرة تانية جزيل الشكر لمجهودك ومجهود الأخ ابن البلد
> لاظهار مشاركاتى شيئ طيب ويسعدنى
> والتواصل أتمنى ان يكون بمحلة ويرضينا جميعا
> وباهدى الوردة لكل المنتدى والشخصيات الجميلة*


*
الرقيقة لفيف الخطيب

تحية وشكر وتقدير لهديتك الرقيقة لنا
ونحن سعداء بتواجدك الألق معنا
ونتمنى لكِ طيب المقام والتواصل
وأسمحى لى بأخذ زهرتك واهديها لأخى الغالى
أسكندرانى نادر
لتواجدة الراقى وموضوعاته الطيبة
ومن يشترى هذة الزهرة ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> الرقيقة لفيف الخطيب
> 
> تحية وشكر وتقدير لهديتك الرقيقة لنا
> ونحن سعداء بتواجدك الألق معنا
> ونتمنى لكِ طيب المقام والتواصل
> وأسمحى لى بأخذ زهرتك واهديها لأخى الغالى
> أسكندرانى نادر
> لتواجدة الراقى وموضوعاته الطيبة
> ...


اشكرك اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
ربنا يبارك فيك وفى كل الاسرة الكريمة يارب 

اسمحيلى اشترى الورده منك واهديهالك مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى

----------


## فراشة

> اشكرك اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفى كل الاسرة الكريمة يارب 
> 
> اسمحيلى اشترى الورده منك واهديهالك مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا وشفيعنا
محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

أشتريها أ. نادر وأهديها 
للعضوة الجميلة 
لفيف الخطيب .. وأهلا بها

مين يشتري الوردة البلدي دي مني

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا وشفيعنا
> محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
> 
> أشتريها أ. نادر وأهديها 
> للعضوة الجميلة 
> لفيف الخطيب .. وأهلا بها
> 
> مين يشتري الوردة البلدي دي مني


الورده تجنن 

انا أشتريها منك فراشة وأهديها 
لأحمد باشاا ناصر

مين يشتري الوردة دي بقى



ولمين يهديها ؟

----------


## أشرف المصرى

وردة جميلةانا ا شتريها واهديها لافراشة

مين يشترى الوردة دى منى
ولمين يهديا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وردة جميلةانا ا شتريها واهديها لافراشة
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة دى منى
> ولمين يهديا


وردة حلوة قوى
أشتريها منك يا أشرف وأهديها لإبن البلد علشان هو لسه هادينى وردة حلوة قوى

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## فراشة

> وردة جميلةانا ا شتريها واهديها لافراشة
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة دى منى
> ولمين يهديا




تسلم أشرف شكرا على ذوقك

أنا أشتري منك الوردة وأهديهالك

مين يشتري الوردة دي مني؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا أشتريها يافراشة
وأهديها لكِ 
ولهالة بمناسبة عودتها بالسلامة
ولاسكندراني الكريم النادر 
واحمد ناصر 
اليمامة
ابن البلد
زيزو
بوكي
عادل الشرقاوي
محمد البهلوان

يعني الصحبة الجميلة الموجودة حاليا

مبن يشتري وردتي الساحرة ويعمل لمين العمل قصدي لمين يهديها 

 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا أشتريها يافراشة
> وأهديها لكِ 
> ولهالة بمناسبة عودتها بالسلامة
> ولاسكندراني الكريم النادر 
> واحمد ناصر 
> اليمامة
> ابن البلد
> زيزو
> بوكي
> ...


اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 

ايه الكرم ده كله 

يعنى الورده دى لو قسمناها علينا يطلع لكل واحد منها ايه 

طيب بحبح ايدك شوية 

خليهم اتنين 

انا واحده والورده التانيه لباقى المجموعه 

طيب بص 

انا حاهديهم الورده دى بالنيابه عنك والحساب يجمع

----------


## أشرف المصرى

انا اشتريها واهديها  لااحمد ناصر


مين يشترى الوردة دى مني ولمين يهديها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا اشتريها واهديها  لااحمد ناصر
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة دى مني ولمين يهديها


ربنا يخليك يا أشرف
متشكر على ذوقك
أشترى منك الوردة الجميلة
وأهديها لك 
مين بقى يشترى الورد ده منى
لحد دلوقتلى ما حدش إشتراه وخايف يدبل

----------


## فراشة

> ربنا يخليك يا أشرف
> متشكر على ذوقك
> أشترى منك الوردة الجميلة
> وأهديها لك 
> مين بقى يشترى الورد ده منى
> لحد دلوقتلى ما حدش إشتراه وخايف يدبل



ههههههه أنا هالحقها قبل ماتدبل

أشتريها منك أحمد واهديها لك وللشاطر حسن

مين يشتري الياسمينه دي مني؟

----------


## ابن البلد

ربنا يكرمكم جميعا

وأنا بشكر كل اللي بيهديني ورد يا جماعة

ولو ساندوتش فراخ يبقي كتر خيركم 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ههههههه أنا هالحقها قبل ماتدبل
> 
> أشتريها منك أحمد واهديها لك وللشاطر حسن
> 
> مين يشتري الياسمينه دي مني؟


ربنا يجبر بخاطرك يا فراشة
طيب أنا ح أشترى الياسمين الجميل ده وأهديه ل داو داو

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## اليمامة

اشتريته منك يا أحمد وأهديه لإنسانة عزيزة على قلبى ..امرأة حساسة أفتقدها كثيرا ..استاذتى لميس الامام 





مين يشترى الورد والحب منى ؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اشتريته منك يا أحمد وأهديه لإنسانة عزيزة على قلبى ..امرأة حساسة أفتقدها كثيرا ..استاذتى لميس الامام 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد والحب منى ؟


انا أشتريها منك يا ندى وأهديها لكل مصري وأقوله إن شاء الله القادم أفضل رغم كل المصاعب ...

مين يشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟

----------


## loly_h

> انا أشتريها منك يا ندى وأهديها لكل مصري وأقوله إن شاء الله القادم أفضل رغم كل المصاعب ...
> 
> مين يشترى منى الوردة دى وهايهديها لمين ؟


*
إن شاء الله القادم أفضل
انا يا**جيجى** هشترى وردتك الجميلة
وههديها لحسن
وربنا يرجعه بالسلامة
والوردة دى

مين يشتريها ويهديها لمين .**.**.*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> إن شاء الله القادم أفضل
> انا يا**جيجى** هشترى وردتك الجميلة
> وههديها لحسن
> وربنا يرجعه بالسلامة
> والوردة دى
> 
> مين يشتريها ويهديها لمين .**.**.*


حمد لله على السلامة استاذة لولى 

انا اشترى وردتك واهديها للاستاذة قيثارة 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حمد لله على السلامة استاذة لولى 
> 
> انا اشترى وردتك واهديها للاستاذة قيثارة 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
إشتريت وردتك يا نادر

وأهديها إلى *لفيف الخطيب*

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## محمد أمير

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> إشتريت وردتك يا نادر
> 
> وأهديها إلى *لفيف الخطيب*
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*
انا هاشتريها منك أخى الطيب أحمد ناصر
ربنا يبارلك
وهاهديها لأختى الغالية الشحرورة
ربنا يديم عليها الصحة والعافية
ولأخى فى الله أسكندرانى ربنا يسعدة ويفرحة ببناته

ومن هيشترى الورد من ؟؟؟

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> انا هاشتريها منك أخى الطيب أحمد ناصر
> ربنا يبارلك
> وهاهديها لأختى الغالية الشحرورة
> ربنا يديم عليها الصحة والعافية
> ولأخى فى الله أسكندرانى ربنا يسعدة ويفرحة ببناته
> 
> ومن هيشترى الورد من ؟؟؟
> 
> *


أنا يا محمد أشتريه منك وأهديه لك 
ولك منى كل تحية ومودة

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## نوورا

> أنا يا محمد أشتريه منك وأهديه لك 
> ولك منى كل تحية ومودة
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*
أ أحمد ناصر

انا هاشترى الورد منك وأهديه لك
وللشاطر حسن وربنا يوفقه وينور طريقة 

مين بقى هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## أشرف المصرى

اسمحيلى اشترى الورده منك واهديهالك  

مين يشترى الورده دى منى

التوقيع

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> إشتريت وردتك يا نادر
> 
> وأهديها إلى *لفيف الخطيب*
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*
عزيزى أحمد ناصر
هدية رقيقة حريرية مثل قطرات الندى
السعادة ليست فيما نملك من مشاعر جميلة ولكن فى مشاعر الاخرين نحونا ايضا
أشكرك على الورد كتير دون مجاملة أنت أنسان نبيل
جزيل الشكر*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> انا هاشتريها منك أخى الطيب أحمد ناصر
> ربنا يبارلك
> وهاهديها لأختى الغالية الشحرورة
> ربنا يديم عليها الصحة والعافية
> ولأخى فى الله أسكندرانى ربنا يسعدة ويفرحة ببناته
> 
> ومن هيشترى الورد من ؟؟؟
> 
> *


*
أخى الكريم محمد أمير

تسلم الايادى على الوردة كلفت نفسك والله
بس شكرا على مشاعرك الطيبة
ربنا يبارك لك فى صحتك ودايما تكون بخير




*

----------


## الشحرورة

> اسمحيلى اشترى الورده منك واهديهالك  
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى
> 
> التوقيع


*
انا هاشترى منك أخى اشرف
وأهديها لأخى أحمد ناصر واستاذى أسكندرانى
وللشاطر حسن يرجع بالسلامة
وايه أخبار أسكندرية الجو عامل ايه ؟؟؟ يارب يكون جميل
مين هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> انا هاشترى منك أخى اشرف
> وأهديها لأخى أحمد ناصر واستاذى أسكندرانى
> وللشاطر حسن يرجع بالسلامة
> وايه أخبار أسكندرية الجو عامل ايه ؟؟؟ يارب يكون جميل
> مين هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *


شكرا لك يا شحرورة
وأنا كمان أشترى وردتك وأهديها لك ولإسكندرانى

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## loly_h

> شكرا لك يا شحرورة
> وأنا كمان أشترى وردتك وأهديها لك ولإسكندرانى
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*
جميلة أوى الوردة* *أحمد**
أنـــا هاشتريها
وهاديهالك وههديها بردو** لنـــدى**
وربنا يشفيك ويشفيها
ويطمننا عليكم يارب
ومين نصيبه جميل وهيشترى وردتى
وهيهديها لمين ؟**؟**؟
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> جميلة أوى الوردة* *أحمد**
> أنـــا هاشتريها
> وهاديهالك وههديها بردو** لنـــدى**
> وربنا يشفيك ويشفيها
> ويطمننا عليكم يارب
> ومين نصيبه جميل وهيشترى وردتى
> وهيهديها لمين ؟**؟**؟
> *


ارق تحياتى لك استاذة لولى 

انا اشترى وردتك الجميله 

واهديها لاخى ابو البنات الطيب احمد ناصر 

واهديها للاستاذ محمد امير ربنا يبارك له فى ولاده 

ولاختى الجميله شحرورة واقول لها اسكندرية ماريه 

وشمسيتك وكرسيك محجوزين من دلوقتى على بير مسعود 

امام الجزيرة على طووووووووووووووووووووول

 مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد...إشتريت وردتك يا نادر....أهديها لك وللولى ولشحرورة  ولفيف الخطيب وأشرف المصرى ونورا الشطورة..... مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## محمد أمير

> ارق تحياتى لك استاذة لولى 
> 
> انا اشترى وردتك الجميله 
> 
> واهديها لاخى ابو البنات الطيب احمد ناصر 
> 
> واهديها للاستاذ محمد امير ربنا يبارك له فى ولاده 
> 
> ولاختى الجميله شحرورة واقول لها اسكندرية ماريه 
> ...


*
أخى فى الله الطيب اسكندرانى

الله يكرمك على الباقة الهدية كرمك زائد
لكن مش غريب عليك وباشكرك شكر خاص جدا
الله يعطيك الصحة ويوهبك البركة فى حياتك

ويديمك يا أخى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أخى فى الله الطيب اسكندرانى
> 
> الله يكرمك على الباقة الهدية كرمك زائد
> لكن مش غريب عليك وباشكرك شكر خاص جدا
> الله يعطيك الصحة ويوهبك البركة فى حياتك
> 
> ويديمك يا أخى*



اخى الكريم محمد امير 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب بمناسبة عيد ميلادك الـ 28 صح انا فاكر 

عيد ميلاد سعيد 

عقبال 15896 سنة 

نقبل بوكيه هدية خاصه لحضرتك

----------


## اسكندرانى

يالا عاوز اسمع الصلاة على النبى عليه والصلاة والسلام قبل الاهداء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يالا عاوز اسمع الصلاة على النبى عليه والصلاة والسلام قبل الاهداء


اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
صلى على النبى وإقبلها هدية منى يا نادر

مين يشترى الوردة منى ويهديها لمين؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما فيش حد عايز يشترى الورد منى؟
طب أنا ح أهديها لأخى علاء زين الدين
مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## فراشة

> ما فيش حد عايز يشترى الورد منى؟
> طب أنا ح أهديها لأخى علاء زين الدين
> مين يشترى الورد منى



أنا اشتري أحمد
واهديها للفنانة الجميلة لولي بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
كل سنة وإنتِ طيبة وبألف خير وسعادة
مين يشترى الورد مني

**

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أنا اشتري أحمد
> واهديها للفنانة الجميلة لولي بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
> كل سنة وإنتِ طيبة وبألف خير وسعادة
> مين يشترى الورد مني
> 
> **


أنا اشتريت شلال الورد الجميل 
بعبيره وألوانه الكتير
أنا اللي مشتاق للصحاب
بهديه لكل الصحاب
اللي حاضر واللي غاب
للصغير والكبير 
وميييييين يشتري الوررررد مني 
هاااااا مين هناااك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا اشتريت شلال الورد الجميل 
> بعبيره وألوانه الكتير
> أنا اللي مشتاق للصحاب
> بهديه لكل الصحاب
> اللي حاضر واللي غاب
> للصغير والكبير 
> وميييييين يشتري الوررررد مني 
> هاااااا مين هناااك


أنا أشتريه منك يا أبوعلى
وأهديه للرئيس محمد مرسى بمناسبة كلمته الجميلة فى ميدان التحرير
وأهديه لهالة بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
وأهديه لك يا أبو على

مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## الشحرورة

> أنا أشتريه منك يا أبوعلى
> وأهديه للرئيس محمد مرسى بمناسبة كلمته الجميلة فى ميدان التحرير
> وأهديه لهالة بمناسبة عيد ميلادها
> وأهديه لك يا أبو على
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى


انا هاشتريه يا احمد
وأهديه لمصر الغالية جدا عليه
ولكل المصريين بمختلف انتماءتهم يكفى انك تكون مصرى
وأهديها لى لولى لعيد ميلادها كل سنة وهى طيبة

مين هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا هاشتريه يا احمد
> وأهديه لمصر الغالية جدا عليه
> ولكل المصريين بمختلف انتماءتهم يكفى انك تكون مصرى
> وأهديها لى لولى لعيد ميلادها كل سنة وهى طيبة
> 
> مين هيشترى الورد منى ؟؟؟


أهلا يا شحرورة
أشتري الوردة منك
وأهديها لك 
وأهديها لأستاذ عاطف هلال
وأهديها لأستاذ سيد جعيتم

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أهلا يا شحرورة
> أشتري الوردة منك
> وأهديها لك 
> وأهديها لأستاذ عاطف هلال
> وأهديها لأستاذ سيد جعيتم
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين


*انا اشتريها منك اخى العزيز احمد 

واهديها للاخوه  الغائبين 

لولى 

زيزو 

حسام عمر 

قيثارة 

فراشة 

دكتور مصطفى 

بوكى 

اليمامه 

ناريمان 

عصام كابو 

الاستاذ سيد جعيتم 

الاستاذ عاطف هلال 

الاستاذ يحيى زكريا 

الاستاذ عصام علم الدين 

الاستاذ محمد سعيد 

الاستاذ اشرف مجاهد 

الشاطر حسن 

جيهان محمد على 

وكل ابناء مصر 

ومين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى 
عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> *ومين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى 
> عليه الصلاة والسلام*





*عليه الصلاة و السلام ...
*

و الوردة لحضرتك... و لصاحب الموضوع الأستاذ عصام ... هُنا تواصل راقي و جميل  بين الأعضاء..





وهذا الورد لمن يرغب في إهداءه لعزيز ...

تحيتي...

----------


## ابن البلد

> *عليه الصلاة و السلام ...
> *
> 
> و الوردة لحضرتك... و لصاحب الموضوع الأستاذ عصام ... هُنا تواصل راقي و جميل  بين الأعضاء..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا عيني على التيوليب الأحمر الجميل

أشتريه منك تمارا

وأهديه لك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى الغاليين 


مين يشتري بوكيه الورد ده بقه 
ولمين يهديه

----------


## نوورا

> يا عيني على التيوليب الأحمر الجميل
> 
> أشتريه منك تمارا
> 
> وأهديه لك ولكل أعضاء المنتدى الغاليين 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري بوكيه الورد ده بقه 
> ولمين يهديه


*
انا اشتريه من حضرتك أ  أحمد
وأهديه لليمامة وناريمان ولزيزو والشاطر حسن
وأ  أحمد ناصر والفراشة ونوفا أ  نادر والجميع

ومين يشترى منى وبسرعة علشان حاجات رمضان

*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> انا اشتريه من حضرتك أ  أحمد
> وأهديه لليمامة وناريمان ولزيزو والشاطر حسن
> وأ  أحمد ناصر والفراشة ونوفا أ  نادر والجميع
> 
> ومين يشترى منى وبسرعة علشان حاجات رمضان
> 
> *



تسلمي على ذوقك يانورا
الله على الورده الجميلة .. انا أشتريها منك وحددي السعر اللي انت ِ عاوزاه
وباهديها ليكي ولكل المنتدى بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك
كل سنه وكلكم  بألف خير

ها .. مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمييييييين؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> انا اشتريه من حضرتك أ  أحمد
> وأهديه لليمامة وناريمان ولزيزو والشاطر حسن
> وأ  أحمد ناصر والفراشة ونوفا أ  نادر والجميع
> 
> ومين يشترى منى وبسرعة علشان حاجات رمضان
> 
> *



شكرا يا نورا على رقتك وذوقك الرفيع
اشتريت وردة فراشة .. وأهديها لكى ولها ولجميع الأخوة الأعزاء 

ومين يشترى الورد منى ؟

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> تسلمي على ذوقك يانورا
> الله على الورده الجميلة .. انا أشتريها منك وحددي السعر اللي انت ِ عاوزاه
> وباهديها ليكي ولكل المنتدى بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك
> كل سنه وكلكم  بألف خير
> 
> ها .. مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمييييييين؟؟



مساء الخير ...

إيه الورد الجميل دا ...ورد أبيض و جميل رمز الصفاء و النقاء...أنا أشتريه منك ..

و أهديه لجميع أعضاء المنتدى .. بجد سعيدة بإنضمامي هُنا ..كُل يوم بأقرأ مواضيع مميزة في فِكرتها

و أهدافها ...لكم جميعاً كُل التحايا و التقدير .. و الورد كمان ..




يا تُرى الورد دا حــ يكُون منين صاحبه ؟؟... و يقدمه لمين ...


تحيتي...

----------


## ابن البلد

> مساء الخير ...
> 
> إيه الورد الجميل دا ...ورد أبيض و جميل رمز الصفاء و النقاء...أنا أشتريه منك ..
> 
> و أهديه لجميع أعضاء المنتدى .. بجد سعيدة بإنضمامي هُنا ..كُل يوم بأقرأ مواضيع مميزة في فِكرتها
> 
> و أهدافها ...لكم جميعاً كُل التحايا و التقدير .. و الورد كمان ..
> 
> 
> ...


أنا أشتريه منك تمارا
وأهديهولك على حضورك المتميز دائما

مين يشتري البوكيه ده مني

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> شكرا يا نورا على رقتك وذوقك الرفيع
> اشتريت وردة فراشة .. وأهديها لكى ولها ولجميع الأخوة الأعزاء 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى ؟



الأستاذة اليمامة .. مساء الخير ..

يمكن كتبنا المشاركات معاً.. شُكراً على الورد الجميل دا ..

بأهديه لكِ و لجميع الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى  بمناسبة الشهر الكريم 

و كُل ستة و أنتم طيبين ... تحيتي...




> أنا أشتريه منك تمارا
> وأهديهولك على حضورك المتميز دائما
> 
> مين يشتري البوكيه ده مني


شُكراً كتييير أ/ إبن البلد ... دا من ذوقك..و بأهدي الورد الجميل دا لحضرتك و الأستاذة اليمامة..

دا أنا حظي حلو إني فاضية الفترة دي .. و بقدر أتابع أكتر مواضيع المنتدى و أتعرف على 

نشاطات الأعضاء المميزة ... و إن شاء الله أتمكن من المُشاركة بمواضيع جديدة ...





و الورد دا ... ياترى حــ يكون لمين ...

تحيتي..

----------


## فراشة

> الأستاذة اليمامة .. مساء الخير ..
> 
> يمكن كتبنا المشاركات معاً.. شُكراً على الورد الجميل دا ..
> 
> بأهديه لكِ و لجميع الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى  بمناسبة الشهر الكريم 
> 
> و كُل ستة و أنتم طيبين ... تحيتي...
> 
> 
> ...


الورد الجميل دا هايكون لكي أنتي تمارا
انا اشتريه منك وأهديكولك
حقيقي منورة المنتدى
كل سنه وانتِ طيبة

والورد دا مين يشتريه مني؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> الورد الجميل دا هايكون لكي أنتي تمارا
> انا اشتريه منك وأهديكولك
> حقيقي منورة المنتدى
> كل سنه وانتِ طيبة
> 
> والورد دا مين يشتريه مني؟؟


أنا اشتريه وأهديه 
لأصدقائي الرجال ههههههههههه
أحمد باشاا ناصر
ومصطفي باشاا أبو همسه 
وزيزو باشااا يا زيكو
والشاطر حسن باشااا
وإسكندراني باشاا
وباقي الأصدقاء الرجال بس يا جدعان
وخلاافه  :: 


مين يشتري البوكيه ده 
بخمسين جنيه على فكرة  :3:

----------


## نوورا

> تسلمي على ذوقك يانورا
> الله على الورده الجميلة .. انا أشتريها منك وحددي السعر اللي انت ِ عاوزاه
> وباهديها ليكي ولكل المنتدى بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك
> كل سنه وكلكم  بألف خير
> 
> ها .. مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمييييييين؟؟



*الفراشة الجميلة

سلمتى وأنتى تستحقى كل الورد
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة متشكرة جدا جدا*




> شكرا يا نورا على رقتك وذوقك الرفيع
> اشتريت وردة فراشة .. وأهديها لكى ولها ولجميع الأخوة الأعزاء 
> 
> ومين يشترى الورد منى ؟



*متشكرة اليمامة الجميلة 

على الوردة وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة ورمضان كريم*

----------


## نوورا

> أنا اشتريه وأهديه 
> لأصدقائي الرجال ههههههههههه
> أحمد باشاا ناصر
> ومصطفي باشاا أبو همسه 
> وزيزو باشااا يا زيكو
> والشاطر حسن باشااا
> وإسكندراني باشاا
> وباقي الأصدقاء الرجال بس يا جدعان
> وخلاافه 
> ...


*أستاذ ابن البلد

انا هاشتريه بس ليه 5 جنية يعنى احنا داخلين على رمضان
والا أنت حاسب تمن الجريدة اللى معاه
ياللا معلشى اشتريه وبدون عنصرية أهدية لكل أعضاء المنتدى
نساء ورجال بلااااااااااش عنصرية*
*مين هيشترى الوردة منى ؟؟؟*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أستاذ ابن البلد
> 
> انا هاشتريه بس ليه 5 جنية يعنى احنا داخلين على رمضان
> والا أنت حاسب تمن الجريدة اللى معاه
> ياللا معلشى اشتريه وبدون عنصرية أهدية لكل أعضاء المنتدى
> نساء ورجال بلااااااااااش عنصرية*
> *مين هيشترى الوردة منى ؟؟؟*


أشتريت الوردة الجميلة دى
وعلشان يا نورا إنت عندك حق فى حكاية بلاش عنصرية
أحييك بشدة وأهدى هذه الوردة لإبن البلد وأصدقاؤه من الرجال
مصطفي باشاا أبو همسه 
وزيزو باشااا يا زيكو
والشاطر حسن باشااا
وإسكندراني باشاا
وباقي الأصدقاء الرجال بس يا جدعان
وخلاافه 
 :: 

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## nova_n

> أشتريت الوردة الجميلة دى
> وعلشان يا نورا إنت عندك حق فى حكاية بلاش عنصرية
> أحييك بشدة وأهدى هذه الوردة لإبن البلد وأصدقاؤه من الرجال
> مصطفي باشاا أبو همسه 
> وزيزو باشااا يا زيكو
> والشاطر حسن باشااا
> وإسكندراني باشاا
> وباقي الأصدقاء الرجال بس يا جدعان
> وخلاافه 
> ...


*
انا هاشترى الورد منك أ أحمد ناصر
وأهدية مع هذة الباقة ايضا



لروح شهداؤنا جنودنا البواسل الأبرار
رحمهم الله ومثواهم الجنة بأذن الله هؤلاء شهداء أحياء عند ربهم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> انا هاشترى الورد منك أ أحمد ناصر
> وأهدية مع هذة الباقة ايضا
> 
> 
> 
> لروح شهداؤنا جنودنا البواسل الأبرار
> رحمهم الله ومثواهم الجنة بأذن الله هؤلاء شهداء أحياء عند ربهم*


لفتة جميلة منك يا نوفا
وأنا بدورى أهدى نفس الباقة لشهداء الواجب
وأسأل الله أن يتغمدهم برحمته

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## Alea

روووووووووووووعة فى انتظار الجديد

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا اشتريه وأهديه 
> لأصدقائي الرجال ههههههههههه
> أحمد باشاا ناصر
> ومصطفي باشاا أبو همسه 
> وزيزو باشااا يا زيكو
> والشاطر حسن باشااا
> وإسكندراني باشاا
> وباقي الأصدقاء الرجال بس يا جدعان
> وخلاافه 
> ...


*كل سنة وانت طيب با ابويوسف 

شكرا على هديتك الجميله 

واسمح لى اشاركك لجميع رجال المنتدى فقط 

شحرورة نوورا نوفا قيثارة يمامه فراشة بوكى لولى

 لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

الرجاله بببببببببببببببس 

اهديهم الورده دى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *كل سنة وانت طيب با ابويوسف 
> 
> شكرا على هديتك الجميله 
> 
> واسمح لى اشاركك لجميع رجال المنتدى فقط 
> 
> شحرورة نوورا نوفا قيثارة يمامه فراشة بوكى لولى
> 
>  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...


عاش الرجال عاش
ربنا ينصرنا يارب

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## فراشة

> عاش الرجال عاش
> ربنا ينصرنا يارب
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟



الله على جمال الوردة
أنا هاشتري الوردة علشان بس عجبتني
وهانكون نحن النونات أطيب منكم وأهديها لكل المنتدى
من النونات بس الرجالة لالالالالالالالالالالا
ههههههههه
مين يشتري الوردة دي مني؟

----------


## فراشة

> الله على جمال الوردة
> أنا هاشتري الوردة علشان بس عجبتني
> وهانكون نحن النونات أطيب منكم وأهديها لكل المنتدى
> من النونات بس الرجالة لالالالالالالالالالالا
> ههههههههه
> مين يشتري الوردة دي مني؟



ههههههه محدش عاوز يشتري الوردة 
خلاص انا هاشتريها مني وأهديها لكل المنتدى وكل سنه وكلكوا بألف خير
مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين ويقوله كل سنه وانت طيب

----------


## ابن البلد

> ههههههه محدش عاوز يشتري الوردة 
> خلاص انا هاشتريها مني وأهديها لكل المنتدى وكل سنه وكلكوا بألف خير
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين ويقوله كل سنه وانت طيب


أنا اشتريها منك فراشة 

أصل الوردة الاولي كانت فيها فيروس 
فمكن الموضوع عايز يفتح هههههههههههههه 


وأهديها لكل المنتدى ولك مخصوص فراشة على مجهودك في رمضان 

كل سنة وأنتم جميعا بكل خير


مين يشتري الوردة دي بقه مني

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا اشتريها منك فراشة 
> 
> أصل الوردة الاولي كانت فيها فيروس 
> فمكن الموضوع عايز يفتح هههههههههههههه 
> 
> 
> وأهديها لكل المنتدى ولك مخصوص فراشة على مجهودك في رمضان 
> 
> كل سنة وأنتم جميعا بكل خير
> ...


أشترى الورد يا أحمد
وأهديه لكل أعضاء المنتدى
وأقول لهم كل سنة وهم طيبين



مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أشترى الورد يا أحمد
> وأهديه لكل أعضاء المنتدى
> وأقول لهم كل سنة وهم طيبين
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*اشتريها منك استاذ احمد 

واهديها لكل اعضاء المنتدى 

واقول لهم كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

مين يشترى بوكيه الورد ده منى ويدفع ثمنه الصلاة على النبى*

----------


## nova_n

> *اشتريها منك استاذ احمد 
> 
> واهديها لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> واقول لهم كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> 
> مين يشترى بوكيه الورد ده منى ويدفع ثمنه الصلاة على النبى*


*انا اشترية منك استاذ اسكندرانى

اللهم صل وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى سيدنا وشفيعنا
محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

وأهدى نفس البوكيه لكل أبناء مصر
وكل عيد وهم طيبين*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *انا اشترية منك استاذ اسكندرانى
> 
> اللهم صل وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى سيدنا وشفيعنا
> محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
> 
> وأهدى نفس البوكيه لكل أبناء مصر
> وكل عيد وهم طيبين*


فين الورده يا نوفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههههه هنشتري من مين دلوقتي
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الورد آهو
مين يشتريه منى؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> الورد آهو
> مين يشتريه منى؟


تسلم أيدك يا أبو أحميد 
أنا اشتريه منك وأهديه لكم جميعا وكل عام وأنتم بخير 

مين يشتري الوردة دي بقه 
بخمسة جنيه ههههههههههههههه برضوا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تسلم أيدك يا أبو أحميد 
> أنا اشتريه منك وأهديه لكم جميعا وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
> 
> مين يشتري الوردة دي بقه 
> بخمسة جنيه ههههههههههههههه برضوا


ولو إنى كنت ح أشترى بالخمسة جنيه الآيس كريم اللى بيخلى الواحد ياكل الناس 
بس مش ح أقدر أقاوم جمال الورد ده
إشتريته وأهديه لماما زوزو وأدعو لها بشفاء والدتها

مين يشترى الوردة دى منى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ولو إنى كنت ح أشترى بالخمسة جنيه الآيس كريم اللى بيخلى الواحد ياكل الناس 
> بس مش ح أقدر أقاوم جمال الورد ده
> إشتريته وأهديه لماما زوزو وأدعو لها بشفاء والدتها
> 
> مين يشترى الوردة دى منى؟


*
كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو حميد 

انا اشتريها واهديها لكل اعضاء المنتدى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى 
*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو حميد 
> 
> انا اشتريها واهديها لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى 
> *


اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أنا أشتريتها أ.نادر وباهديهالك هههههه هي مش رشوة ولا حاجة
هي هدية علشان باخد منك التصميمات اللي بتعجبني
مين يشتري الورد مني؟

*
***

----------


## kethara

> اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
> أنا أشتريتها أ.نادر وباهديهالك هههههه هي مش رشوة ولا حاجة
> هي هدية علشان باخد منك التصميمات اللي بتعجبني
> مين يشتري الورد مني؟
> 
> *
> ***


*
أختى الرقيقة الفراشة

سأشترى وردتك وأهديها لكل من زار أبناء مصر
ولكل من سجل بحروفة هنا وهناك بكل أرجاء المنتدى
متمنية من الله ان يجمعنا دائما على الخير

تحيتى وهذة وردتى

*
*
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أختى الرقيقة الفراشة
> 
> سأشترى وردتك وأهديها لكل من زار أبناء مصر
> ولكل من سجل بحروفة هنا وهناك بكل أرجاء المنتدى
> متمنية من الله ان يجمعنا دائما على الخير
> 
> تحيتى وهذة وردتى
> 
> ...



*اختى العزيزة قيثارة 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اهلا بك وبعودتك الجميله للمنتدى 


اشترى الورده واهديها اليك 

بشرط الا تغيبى مرة اخرى 

لك تحياتى 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى

 ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى



*

----------


## فراشة

> 





> *اختى العزيزة قيثارة 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> اهلا بك وبعودتك الجميله للمنتدى 
> 
> 
> اشترى الورده واهديها اليك 
> 
> ...




اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أنا أشتريها وأهديها لكل الغايبين عن المنتدى
وباتمنى يرجعوا ينوروا المنتدى تاني

مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديها لمين
ههههههه ومعاه عصافير وفراش كمان فوق البيعة؟

**

----------


## نوورا

> اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
> أنا أشتريها وأهديها لكل الغايبين عن المنتدى
> وباتمنى يرجعوا ينوروا المنتدى تاني
> 
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديها لمين
> ههههههه ومعاه عصافير وفراش كمان فوق البيعة؟
> 
> **


*
انا أشترية يا فراشة

وأهديه للأستاذ اسكندرانى والفراش للشحرورة الجميلة
خلينا نستفيد طالما هندفع هههههههههههههه

مين يشترى ورداتى ؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> انا أشترية يا فراشة
> 
> وأهديه للأستاذ اسكندرانى والفراش للشحرورة الجميلة
> خلينا نستفيد طالما هندفع هههههههههههههه
> 
> مين يشترى ورداتى ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *



أنا هشتريها 
وأهديهالك نوورااا



مين يشتري الورد ده 

الدفع كاششششش 
 ::

----------


## فراشة

> أنا هشتريها 
> وأهديهالك نوورااا
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورد ده 
> 
> الدفع كاششششش


هههههههه علشان الدفع كاش ماحدش اشترى 
مين اليومين دول معاه فلوس يشتري حاجة كاش
انا هاشتريها بالقسط
وأهديها لكل المنتدى بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك
مين يشترى الورد دا مني هههههه والدفع في اي وقت انا مقدرة الظروف .. 
ويهديها لمين؟؟؟؟

*
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههههه علشان الدفع كاش ماحدش اشترى 
> مين اليومين دول معاه فلوس يشتري حاجة كاش
> انا هاشتريها بالقسط
> وأهديها لكل المنتدى بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك
> مين يشترى الورد دا مني هههههه والدفع في اي وقت انا مقدرة الظروف .. 
> ويهديها لمين؟؟؟؟
> 
> *
> *


*اشتريها منك يا فراشة 

واهديها اليك 

وحادفع ثمانها  بعد العيد كل سنة وانتى طيبه 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اشتريها منك يا فراشة 
> 
> واهديها اليك 
> 
> وحادفع ثمانها  بعد العيد كل سنة وانتى طيبه 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*


اللهم صلى على النبى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
إشتريت يا نادر
وأهدى الورد ده لفراشة وللشاطر حسن

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## فراشة

> *اشتريها منك يا فراشة 
> 
> واهديها اليك 
> 
> وحادفع ثمانها  بعد العيد كل سنة وانتى طيبه 
> 
> *



انا عاوزة بتمنها ساندوتش كبده اسكندراني
هههههههه بس مايكنش من الكيلو اللي طلبته مني
شكرا على الورده أ. نادر وكل عام وانت بألف خير




> اللهم صلى على النبى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
> إشتريت يا نادر
> وأهدى الورد ده لفراشة وللشاطر حسن
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟



شكرا على الورد الجميل أحمد
وانا هاشتري وردتك واسمحولي اني أهديها 
للرئيس محمد مرسي وأقوله ربنا معاك
مين يشترى الورد مني .. ويهديه لمين

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> شكرا على الورد الجميل أحمد
> وانا هاشتري وردتك واسمحولي اني أهديها 
> للرئيس محمد مرسي وأقوله ربنا معاك
> مين يشترى الورد مني .. ويهديه لمين


أنا أشتريه يابنت النيل وأهديه من بعد شكري لكل عضو من أعضاء مصر اللي بيحاول دايما يشارك ويجد ويجتهد ولكل عضو مهما كانت ظروفه أو غيابه بيرجع تاني ويشارك لأن المنتدى في دمه ولكل عضو بيحب الناس

ودلوقتي بقى شوية ورد قبل البرد مايخطف نداهم تهديهم لمين وتكسب رضاهم ؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [SIZE=4]
> 
> 
> شكرا على الورد الجميل أحمد
> وانا هاشتري وردتك واسمحولي اني أهديها 
> للرئيس محمد مرسي وأقوله ربنا معاك
> مين يشترى الورد مني .. ويهديه لمين


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على ايه 

على كل قرار يعلنه يطلع غلط 

ويتراجع عنه 



وبعدين الموضوع ده معمول للناس 

الحلويين

الغاليين 

الطيبين 

المصريين 

الوطنيين 

الاخوان لا 

المتأسلمين لا 

وادينى اجدع سلام على القانون اللى بيحاول الاخوان اهداره 

هههههههههههههههه

احمد ناصر هنا ولا النت لسه مقطوع عنده 

وانا حاشترى الورده بتاعتك 

واهديها لمصر المجروحه


مين يشترى الورده دى منى

 ويدفع تمنها الصلاة على النبى 




*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا أشتريه يابنت النيل وأهديه من بعد شكري لكل عضو من أعضاء مصر اللي بيحاول دايما يشارك ويجد ويجتهد ولكل عضو مهما كانت ظروفه أو غيابه بيرجع تاني ويشارك لأن المنتدى في دمه ولكل عضو بيحب الناس
> 
> ودلوقتي بقى شوية ورد قبل البرد مايخطف نداهم تهديهم لمين وتكسب رضاهم ؟


*اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 

ارق تحياتى لك 

اسمح لى ان اشترى وردتك واهديها اليك 

تقديرا وعرفانا على جهودك الجميله فى المنتدى 

واسمح لى اهديك بجوارها ورده خاص 

لك تحياتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اهدى ورده خاصة لكل الاخوه الغائبين 

ربنا ييسر لكل منهم احواله 

وونلتقى على صفحات المنتدى 

بكل موده وتقدير 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*تحية تقدير خاص لابن البلد 

احمد صلاح*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*تحية خاصة
لاخى العزيز احمد ناصر 

ولا يهمك من كلام الاخوان 

اللى معاهم واللى ضدهم 

هما حيعملو اللى هم عاوزينه وفيه مصلحتهم بس 

يالا 

خلينا فى حالنا دع الخلق للخالق 

احنا حنخسر بعض علشان شوية اخوان 

صباحك ورد*

----------


## a_leader

مين بيبيع ورد هنا ؟ و بكام ؟

----------


## فراشة

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على ايه 
> 
> على كل قرار يعلنه يطلع غلط 
> 
> ويتراجع عنه 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه

يالهوي .. كل دا علشان مستكتر على الرجل ورده

ههههه والله طيب ويستاهل كل خير ..  

ماتزعلش ..هاشترى منك الوردة و أهديها 

للمرشد العام للإخوان هههههه هو اسمه ايه؟

مين يشترى الياسمين منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههه
> 
> يالهوي .. كل دا علشان مستكتر على الرجل ورده
> 
> ههههه والله طيب ويستاهل كل خير ..  
> 
> ماتزعلش ..هاشترى منك الوردة و أهديها 
> 
> للمرشد العام للإخوان هههههه هو اسمه ايه؟
> ...


هههههههههههههه
أشتري وأهدى لنادر
علشان الأبيض ده لون قلبه
وأقوله له قلبك أبيض يا نادر
القانون أهدر على أيدى رجال مبارك الذين كان يطلق عليهم رجال القانون
وإقالة النائب العام وتطهير القضاء كان من أول مطالب الثورة قبل ما حد يعرف مين اللى ح يحكم مصر وكان مبارك لسه متنيل بيحكم
 :: 

مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مين بيبيع ورد هنا ؟ و بكام ؟


*اخى الحبيب والصديق العزيز 
ليدر 

اهلا بك منور المنتدى والموضوع 

انا ببيع الورد هنا 

ووثمنه الصلاة على النبى 

بس حضرتك اول زيارة لنا اقبل الهدية دى 

وصلى على النبى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههههههه
> 
> يالهوي .. كل دا علشان مستكتر على الرجل ورده
> 
> ههههه والله طيب ويستاهل كل خير ..  
> 
> ماتزعلش ..هاشترى منك الوردة و أهديها 
> 
> للمرشد العام للإخوان هههههه هو اسمه ايه؟
> ...


*طيب وابن حلال اؤيدك 100 % وربنا يحميه من اللى حواليه 

لكن مينفعش يبقى رئيس مصر 

احنا عاوزين واحد من اتنين يحكمنا 

اما فرعون 

او سيدنا يوسف 

مفيش ثاااااااااااااااااالث

هههههههههههههه

يعنى المرشد وديوله مينفعوش 100000% مينفعوش 

ولو عطيتيهم 1000 ورده برده مش حتبقى ريحتهم حلوه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هههههههههههههه
> أشتري وأهدى لنادر
> علشان الأبيض ده لون قلبه
> وأقوله له قلبك أبيض يا نادر
> القانون أهدر على أيدى رجال مبارك الذين كان يطلق عليهم رجال القانون
> وإقالة النائب العام وتطهير القضاء كان من أول مطالب الثورة قبل ما حد يعرف مين اللى ح يحكم مصر وكان مبارك لسه متنيل بيحكم
> 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى


*اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر 

ارق تحياتى لك يا طيب يا ابو البنات 

ربنا يسعدك ويسعدهم يارب 

تطهير القضاء 

كلمة حق اريد بها باطل 

كلمة حق اريد بها باطل 

كلمة حق اريد بها باطل 

ليه 

عاوزين نعرف اول يعنى ايه تطهير 

لان التطهير اصبح ان كل مجموعه وشله تعمل مظاهرة وتطلب تطهير تبقى على حق 

واقسم لك عن تجارب شخصية 

منذ الثورة حتى الان 

شاهدت شلل من الغوغاغ يتظاهرون ضد ناس شرفاء 

فى كلية الهندسة وفى التامين الصحى وفى الميناء وفى بنك اسكندرية ونادى الاتحاد 

وتحقق لهم مطالبهم باقالة المسئول 

وتظهر الحقيقة بعد فوات الاوان 

ههههههههههههههههههه

عارف امتى 

لما يختلفوا على تقسيم التورته 

يظهر الكذب والتلفيق والاتهامات التى بلا دليل 

نفسى نعرف حقيقى كلمة تطهير 

ان المسئول اللى عاوزين نطهر منصبه 

يبقى كذا وكذا وكذا 

اذا لم تتحقق يبقى يترك منصبة 

ولا تترك كلمة تطهير لاعتصامات ومظاهرات 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما*

----------


## اليمامة

أهدى الورد لكل أعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء 
أرسل تحياتى للجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> 
> اسمح لى ان اشترى وردتك واهديها اليك 
> 
> تقديرا وعرفانا على جهودك الجميله فى المنتدى 
> 
> واسمح لى اهديك بجوارها ورده خاص 
> ...


ربنا يخليك ياأستاذ نادر كلك ذوق والله 
كل أبناء مصر ياغالي بيشاركوا وبيجتهدوا أكتر مني بكتير بتلاقيهم مرة واحدة كدا ملوا المنتدى بحاجات جميلة ومتميزة ، ممكن يغيبوا آه لكن ببساطة بيرجعوا وأحسن من الأول كمان .
يارب على خير وفي الخير دايما يكون لقانا 
ويارب ييسر الأمور للجميع ويجعل البيت عامر بوجودهم إن شاء الله .
بالغ التقدير والاحترام أستاذي العزيز

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أهدى الورد لكل أعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء 
> أرسل تحياتى للجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير


حمدلله على السلامة ياأم آدم عودٌ أحمد 
الأماكن كلها مشتاقة لوجودكم على رأي محمد عبده :: 
في ساعتين زمن عايزك تزوري كل القاعات وتزرعي الورد فيها .
عايزة معول أو جاروف ؟  :: 
تركناكِ برعاية الله وحفظه

----------


## اليمامة

> حمدلله على السلامة ياأم آدم عودٌ أحمد 
> الأماكن كلها مشتاقة لوجودكم على رأي محمد عبده
> في ساعتين زمن عايزك تزوري كل القاعات وتزرعي الورد فيها .
> عايزة معول أو جاروف ؟ 
> تركناكِ برعاية الله وحفظه


ربنا يبارك فيك يا حسن
دائما تسعدنى رؤيتك فى المنتدى وبهجة وحفاوة استقبالك 
وانا أهو منتشرة فى القاعات لأنها وحشتنى أوى 
وفى ايدى الفأس  ::

----------


## a_leader

اهااااااااااااا

عليه الصلاة و السلام

طيب الف شكر يا نادر بك على الوردة الجميلة دى

عايزك بئه تعرفنى محل الورد اللى بتجيب منه الحاجات الجامدة دى

و كمان عايز افهم حاجة عشان مش عارف اتابع القصة

انتوا بتهاجموا الاخوان ولا ايه

عشان لو كده اخش ادافع و اعيش اللحظة

 :: 
مساء العسل

و مساء مخصوص جدا ، بس

العلمانيين لأ

و الليبراليين لأ

و الاشتراكيين لأ

و اليساريين لأ

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اهااااااااااااا
> 
> عليه الصلاة و السلام
> 
> طيب الف شكر يا نادر بك على الوردة الجميلة دى
> 
> عايزك بئه تعرفنى محل الورد اللى بتجيب منه الحاجات الجامدة دى
> 
> و كمان عايز افهم حاجة عشان مش عارف اتابع القصة
> ...


*اخوان 

هو فى زى الاخوان 

ولا فى صدق الاخوان 

ولا فى مشروعات نهضة الاخوان 

دا الا الاخوان ياليدر يا خويا 

بص اقولك 

تعالى نتغدى سوى عند الحاج انور 

وبعد الغدا واللقهوة والشيشة 

نقرر راينا فى الاخوان 

دول حتى الاخوان حبيبى  من ايام الجيزة 

مساءك ورد*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أهدى الورد لكل أعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء 
> أرسل تحياتى للجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير


*اهلا باليمامه 

حمدلله على السلامة 

ارق تحياتى لك وللاسرة الكريمة

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *اهلا باليمامه 
> 
> حمدلله على السلامة 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك وللاسرة الكريمة
> 
> *


مساء الخيرات يا أستاذ نادر 
أهلا بحضرتك وبزهورك البديعة 
ياريت فعلا تعرفنى انا كمان زى ليدر محل الورد اللى بتجيب منه وردك 
انت بتتحفنا بالجمال وبذوقك الرفيع
ريميمبر مى تو يور فاميلى 

 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

هاشتري الورده واهديها لــ ناريمان 
ربنا يطمنا عليها وعلى كل الاعضاء الغايبين ..

----------


## a_leader

> *اخوان 
> 
> هو فى زى الاخوان 
> 
> ولا فى صدق الاخوان 
> 
> ولا فى مشروعات نهضة الاخوان 
> 
> دا الا الاخوان ياليدر يا خويا 
> ...


صباح العسل

خلاص مادام فيها الحاج انور انا موافق

و الأراء بعد اللحمة و القهوة و الشيشة بتبئى ناااااااااار

و حتى فرصة الواحد ساعتها يطالب ببردعة الدولة

و هو تحت تأثير الكفتة

 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> صباح العسل
> 
> خلاص مادام فيها الحاج انور انا موافق
> 
> و الأراء بعد اللحمة و القهوة و الشيشة بتبئى ناااااااااار
> 
> و حتى فرصة الواحد ساعتها يطالب ببردعة الدولة
> 
> و هو تحت تأثير الكفتة


*ههههههههههههههههههه

هو فى اكتر من كده بردعه 

مساءك ورد ليدر 

وحشتنا بجد ووحشتنا ردودك 

ارق تحياتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الورده دى لاخويا ليدر 

بس ادفع تمنها 

صلى على النبى 10 مرات 

مساءك ورد

----------


## محمد أمير

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب محمد
ألف مرة
مرحبا اخى ليدر منور أبناء مصر
واهلا أخى الطيب أسكندرانى وأحلى ورد منك ولك
انا هاهدى الوردة دى للأختين الغاليتين نورا ونوفا
واسأل عليهم انتم فين أشتقنا لردودكم وموضعاتكم الجميلة
ولأختى الغالية القديرة الشحرورة
وأخى الرائع الفنان الشاطر حسن
وممكن بردة حد يشتريها*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب محمد
> ألف مرة
> مرحبا اخى ليدر منور أبناء مصر
> واهلا أخى الطيب أسكندرانى وأحلى ورد منك ولك
> انا هاهدى الوردة دى للأختين الغاليتين نورا ونوفا
> واسأل عليهم انتم فين أشتقنا لردودكم وموضعاتكم الجميلة
> ولأختى الغالية القديرة الشحرورة
> وأخى الرائع الفنان الشاطر حسن
> وممكن بردة حد يشتريها*


*أستاذي الغالي محمد أمير*
*أولاً وردة لك بلون قلبك وبعبير روحك 



ثانيا هذا الحضور المميز سمة من سماتك حيث النور يسطع على كل الأشياء فنتبسم وكأنه العيد.
بارك الله لك وزادك من فضله .

بص شوف ياللي ناوي تهادي
وردة موف ريحة ولون مش عادي 
يعني تفكر
كل الجمال ده وأكتر
تهديه لمين
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أستاذي الغالي محمد أمير*
> *أولاً وردة لك بلون قلبك وبعبير روحك 
> 
> 
> 
> ثانيا هذا الحضور المميز سمة من سماتك حيث النور يسطع على كل الأشياء فنتبسم وكأنه العيد.
> بارك الله لك وزادك من فضله .
> 
> بص شوف ياللي ناوي تهادي
> ...


جميلة الوردة يا شاطر حسن 
أحب اهديها لجيهان 
جيهان محمد على 
نفتقدها كثيرا 


 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جميلة الوردة يا شاطر حسن 
> أحب اهديها لجيهان 
> جيهان محمد على 
> نفتقدها كثيرا


وأنا كمان أهديها لجيهان
وأقول لها نفتقدك كثيرا

مين يشترى الورد منى

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

> وأنا كمان أهديها لجيهان
> وأقول لها نفتقدك كثيرا
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى


_عزيزى أحمد ناصر

انا أشتريه وأهديه لك ولعزيزى أسكندرانى وعزيزى الشاطر حسن
وللجميع باقة ورد جورية بيضاء بلون صفاء قلوبكم ومحبتكم
من يتهور ويشترى وردتى ولمن سيهديها_

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> _عزيزى أحمد ناصر
> 
> انا أشتريه وأهديه لك ولعزيزى أسكندرانى وعزيزى الشاطر حسن
> وللجميع باقة ورد جورية بيضاء بلون صفاء قلوبكم ومحبتكم
> من يتهور ويشترى وردتى ولمن سيهديها_


أنا أشتريها منك وبكل ود أهديها لكِ أستاذة لفيف.

ودلوقتي وردة حلوة ياخويا وردة جميلة ياأختي

ابتسم لها وخدها من ايدها واهديها بكل ود لصاحب نصيبها

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب محمد
> ألف مرة
> مرحبا اخى ليدر منور أبناء مصر
> واهلا أخى الطيب أسكندرانى وأحلى ورد منك ولك
> انا هاهدى الوردة دى للأختين الغاليتين نورا ونوفا
> واسأل عليهم انتم فين أشتقنا لردودكم وموضعاتكم الجميلة
> ولأختى الغالية القديرة الشحرورة
> وأخى الرائع الفنان الشاطر حسن
> وممكن بردة حد يشتريها*


*شكرا يا استاذ محمد على اهدائك الرقيق 

على ماوصلت وردتك اسكندرية 

كان المطر معاها 

وش خير 

 لك دائما خالص تحياتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> _عزيزى أحمد ناصر
> 
> انا أشتريه وأهديه لك ولعزيزى أسكندرانى وعزيزى الشاطر حسن
> وللجميع باقة ورد جورية بيضاء بلون صفاء قلوبكم ومحبتكم
> من يتهور ويشترى وردتى ولمن سيهديها_


*اختى العزيزة لفيق 

ارق تحياتى لك 

وشكرا على اهدائك الرقيق 

لك دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مين يشترى الورده دى منى 

ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*

----------


## نغم جديد

> *مين يشترى الورده دى منى 
> 
> ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*


*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد الحبيب المحبوب شافى العلل ومفرج الكروب وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين الى يوم الدين 

انا اشتريها من حضرتك يا استاذى الفاضل 

واهديها لحضرتك 

والى كل احبابى ابناء مصر 

مين يشترى بوكبه الورد ده  منى ويهديه لمين 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد الحبيب المحبوب شافى العلل ومفرج الكروب وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين الى يوم الدين 
> 
> انا اشتريها من حضرتك يا استاذى الفاضل 
> 
> واهديها لحضرتك 
> 
> والى كل احبابى ابناء مصر 
> 
> ...


أشتريه منك يا نغم
وأهديه لك 

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أشتريه منك يا نغم
> وأهديه لك 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


فلستونا ياشيخ  :: 

أشتريه منك ياعمنا
وأهديه لكل واحد وواحدة هنا


طيب أنا جايب وردة تستاهل 
لكن تاخدها
لااااا
مش بالساهل
لازم تصلي ع النبي الطاهر
وبعديها اهديها
حليها ببسمة
خليها تعبر عن جواك
عن بعض حلاك
وايه خلاك تهديها

----------


## فراشة

> فلستونا ياشيخ 
> 
> أشتريه منك ياعمنا
> وأهديه لكل واحد وواحدة هنا
> 
> 
> طيب أنا جايب وردة تستاهل 
> لكن تاخدها
> لااااا
> ...


على رسولنا الكريم أفضل الصلاة واتم التسليم
أنا اشتريها منك واهديها لك ولكل المنتدى ولكل مصر والمسلمين
واقولهم ..كل سنه وكلكوا طيبين
وان شاء الله ترجع بألف سلامه
مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين ويقوله كل سنه وانت طيب


*
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> على رسولنا الكريم أفضل الصلاة واتم التسليم
> أنا اشتريها منك واهديها لك ولكل المنتدى ولكل مصر والمسلمين
> واقولهم ..كل سنه وكلكوا طيبين
> وان شاء الله ترجع بألف سلامه
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين ويقوله كل سنه وانت طيب
> 
> 
> *
> *


*

اشترية منك يا فراشة 

واهديه اليك واقولك كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 

مين يشترى البوكيه ده منى 

ويصلى على النبى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الحبيب محمد
> ألف مرة
> مرحبا اخى ليدر منور أبناء مصر
> واهلا أخى الطيب أسكندرانى وأحلى ورد منك ولك
> انا هاهدى الوردة دى للأختين الغاليتين نورا ونوفا
> واسأل عليهم انتم فين أشتقنا لردودكم وموضعاتكم الجميلة
> ولأختى الغالية القديرة الشحرورة
> وأخى الرائع الفنان الشاطر حسن
> وممكن بردة حد يشتريها*


*اخى الكريم محمد أمير

تسلم يارب على الوردة وأنك افتكرتنى
وكل سنة وأنت طيب وعيد سعيد لك ولأسرتك الجميلة
وشكرا على كارت العيد مقبولة منك يافندم*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> اشترية منك يا فراشة 
> 
> واهديه اليك واقولك كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 
> 
> مين يشترى البوكيه ده منى 
> 
> ويصلى على النبى*


*
أستاذى اسكندرانى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الرسول الحبيب
محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
انا هاشتريه منك بس مش هاعمل زيك واهديهولك بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لابد من التجديد طبعا انا هاهديه 
ل............... لك فى الأول
وبعدين لحبيباتى نوفا ونورا 
وللفراشة واليمامة والغالية قيثارة
ولكل نونااااااات المنتدىوطبعا لا مانع من الراءات
 ابن البلد وليدر والشاطر حسن وحسام عمر وفاضل والمايسترو محمد سعيد وعصام علم الدين 
وأحمد ناصر ووجدى محمود واللى موجود
ومع أنى غلبانه اه يانا
 محدش بيفتكرنى بوردة ولا غيره
مع انهم بيقولولى فنانه
تفتكروا ليه ياللا مسمحاكم
بلاش الملامه
ومين بقى هيتهور ويشترى وردتى ؟؟؟

*

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> اشترية منك يا فراشة 
> 
> واهديه اليك واقولك كل سنة وحضرتك طيبه 
> 
> مين يشترى البوكيه ده منى 
> 
> ويصلى على النبى*


تسلم أ. نادر ربنا يبارك فيك
كل عام وانت بألف خير وصحة وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *
> أستاذى اسكندرانى
> 
> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على الرسول الحبيب
> محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام
> انا هاشتريه منك بس مش هاعمل زيك واهديهولك بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لابد من التجديد طبعا انا هاهديه 
> ل............... لك فى الأول
> ...


هههههههه انا هاتهور واشتريها مهما كانت غالية 
ماحدش يقدر ينساكي .. اهديكي الوردة 
واهديها لكل المنتدى الغايبين والحاضرين
وأقولكم كلكم كل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحة وسعاده
مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين

----------


## الشحرورة

> هههههههه انا هاتهور واشتريها مهما كانت غالية 
> ماحدش يقدر ينساكي .. اهديكي الوردة 
> واهديها لكل المنتدى الغايبين والحاضرين
> وأقولكم كلكم كل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحة وسعاده
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين


*
اهلا بالفراشة الجميلة

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
انا هاشترى وردتك الحلوة اصلى عندى قطعة أرض
ورثتها من ايام الجد
وهازرعها كلها ورد
وهاوزعة هنا عليكم وجيبت مهندسة زراعية
فت الفت وشاطرة بجد
وأهديها لكِ الوردة ولبوكى
مين بقى هيشترى وردتى المتكلفة
وعن الطابور متخلفة
اصلها عنيدة وشاردة
لكن على الود متولفة

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> اهلا بالفراشة الجميلة
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر
> انا هاشترى وردتك الحلوة اصلى عندى قطعة أرض
> ورثتها من ايام الجد
> وهازرعها كلها ورد
> وهاوزعة هنا عليكم وجيبت مهندسة زراعية
> فت الفت وشاطرة بجد
> ...


إشتريت يا شحرورة
وأهديك الوردات
وأقول لك كل سنة وإنت طيبة بمناسبة العيد

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إشتريت يا شحرورة
> وأهديك الوردات
> وأقول لك كل سنة وإنت طيبة بمناسبة العيد
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*انا اشتريها منك يا ابو لبنى 

واهديها لك ولبناتك ولك اسرتك الكريمة 

من اول اسوان لحد مرسى مطروح 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 


واسمحولى بكسر النظام المرة دى 

واقول لكم 

من يشترى التصميم الفلاشى ده 

ويدفع ثمنه الصلاة على النبى 

ويقول لنا يهديه لمين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا اشتريها منك يا ابو لبنى 
> 
> واهديها لك ولبناتك ولك اسرتك الكريمة 
> 
> من اول اسوان لحد مرسى مطروح 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
> 
> 
> ...


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
تحفة الفلاش يا نادر
إشتريت وأهديه لك
وأهديه لفاضل

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## ابن البلد

حلو أوي فكرة الفلاش ده أ/ نادر

تسلم أيدك
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> تحفة الفلاش يا نادر
> إشتريت وأهديه لك
> وأهديه لفاضل
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


أنا اشتريه و
أهدي الورد ده لأحمد باشااا ناصر

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 


مين يشتري الورد دي ويهديها لمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا اشتريه و
> أهدي الورد ده لأحمد باشااا ناصر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورد دي ويهديها لمين


حبيبى يا أبو حميد
يارب تسلم وتعيش
أهدى هذا الورد لك
وأهديك أيضا هذه الورود


مين يشترى الورد ده منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## فراشة

> حبيبى يا أبو حميد
> يارب تسلم وتعيش
> أهدى هذا الورد لك
> وأهديك أيضا هذه الورود
> 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد ده منى ويهديه لمين


ايه الحكاية هو ماحدش معاه فلوس ولا ايه

أنا هاشتريها منك أحمد واهديها لك وللشاطر حسن ولأستاذ نادر ولابن البلد وأسير الغروب
ولنورا والشحرورة ونوفا واليمامة وبوكي مين تاني ؟؟؟؟؟
لكل الأعضاء الحاضرين والغايبين

حد معاه فلوس يشتري مني الورد دا؟
على العموم أنا ممكن آخد أقساط
مين يشتريه ويهديه لمين؟؟
**

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هههههههه انا هاتهور واشتريها مهما كانت غالية 
> ماحدش يقدر ينساكي .. اهديكي الوردة 
> واهديها لكل المنتدى الغايبين والحاضرين
> وأقولكم كلكم كل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحة وسعاده
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين


أنا اشتريت يافراشة وكل سنة وانتي طيبة والجميع بخير
وأهديه لكل الصحاب الحضور والغياب 
اللي ماسك لسه في هنا واللي ساب
ده مش عتاب 
أو جدل
ده شوق جاب بدل الكلام ورود
وآدي الورود لمن ياللي شاري ستهديها؟

----------


## نوورا

> أنا اشتريت يافراشة وكل سنة وانتي طيبة والجميع بخير
> وأهديه لكل الصحاب الحضور والغياب 
> اللي ماسك لسه في هنا واللي ساب
> ده مش عتاب 
> أو جدل
> ده شوق جاب بدل الكلام ورود
> وآدي الورود لمن ياللي شاري ستهديها؟


*انا هاشتريه منك
حتى لو كان جدل او عتاب
ودايما أبناء مصر فاتحلنا الباب
غيبنا والا جينا
كلنا هنا أحباب
رباعية لسه جايالى على الهواء مباشرة 
هههههههههههههههه
عرفت طبعا من مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا هاهدية لأستاذ اسكندرانى واقوله أنت فين ؟؟؟؟

مين هيشترى ورداتى ؟؟



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *انا هاشتريه منك
> حتى لو كان جدل او عتاب
> ودايما أبناء مصر فاتحلنا الباب
> غيبنا والا جينا
> كلنا هنا أحباب
> رباعية لسه جايالى على الهواء مباشرة 
> هههههههههههههههه
> عرفت طبعا من مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*صباحك ارق من الورد يا نوورا 

اجمل صباح مع وردك وكلمات الشحرورة 

شكرا على السؤال 

ان شاء الله موجود معاكم ووسطكم 

لاننا كلنا هنا اخوه واحباب 

اهديك انتى وشحرورة 

الحمرا لك والبيضا للشحرورة*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام*


صلى الله على محمد بن عبدالله وعلى من إتبعه ووالاه

إشتريت يا نادر وردك الحلو 
وأهديه لحبيبتى أم الدنيا مصر

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> صلى الله على محمد بن عبدالله وعلى من إتبعه ووالاه
> 
> إشتريت يا نادر وردك الحلو 
> وأهديه لحبيبتى أم الدنيا مصر
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


اشتريت ياغالي 

وأهديه للغوالي لكل مصري ومصرية في أي مكان 

وكالعادة مين يشتري الورد مني

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اشتريت ياغالي 
> 
> وأهديه للغوالي لكل مصري ومصرية في أي مكان 
> 
> وكالعادة مين يشتري الورد مني


إشتريت يا أبوعلى
وأهديه إلى البروفيشينال ابن البلد

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## فراشة

> إشتريت يا أبوعلى
> وأهديه إلى البروفيشينال ابن البلد
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


شكلها رقيق أوي أحمد
أنا اشتريها وأهديهالك ولكل المنتدى الحاضرين والغايبين
وأقولكم يارب تكون سنة جديدة سعيده عليكم وعلينا وعلى مصر كلها

مين يشتري الوردة دي ويهديها لمين بمناسبة السنة الجديدة

**

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكلها رقيق أوي أحمد
> أنا اشتريها وأهديهالك ولكل المنتدى الحاضرين والغايبين
> وأقولكم يارب تكون سنة جديدة سعيده عليكم وعلينا وعلى مصر كلها
> 
> مين يشتري الوردة دي ويهديها لمين بمناسبة السنة الجديدة
> 
> **


ربنا يخليك يا فراشة
وأنا أشترى  الورد وأهديه لك
وأهديه لكل أبناء مصر
وكل الأمنيات الطيبة لمصرنا الحبيبة فى هذا العام

مين يشترى الورد منى؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ربنا يخليك يا فراشة
> وأنا أشترى  الورد وأهديه لك
> وأهديه لكل أبناء مصر
> وكل الأمنيات الطيبة لمصرنا الحبيبة فى هذا العام
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى؟


*انا اشتريها واهديها لكل الاخوه الاقباط 
واقول لهم كل سنة وانت طيبين 

مين يشترى الورده دى ويدفع ثمانها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

> *مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام*


عليه أفضل الصلاه و السلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
أهدى الورد لك يا نادر وأهديه لأبوجودة ولكل أبناء مصر

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
أهدى الورد لك يا نادر وأهديه لأبوجودة ولكل أبناء مصر







ربنا يخليك آآآبو ناصر 

تسلم آآآحبيبى 







			
				مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟
			
		


انا شارى طبعا 

و اهديه لاعز انسانه فى حياتى 





































مامتى طبعا 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليك آآآبو ناصر 
> 
> تسلم آآآحبيبى 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليها لك ويخليك لها يا أبوجودة
بس خلى بالك إنك بعد ما تهدى الورد لازم تجيب ورد تانى وتتركه لحد يشتريه منك ويهديه لأحد وهكذا
علشان الموضوع يفضل متصل ولا ينقطع
الورد المرة دى عندى
 :: 
مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					



ربنا يخليها لك ويخليك لها يا أبوجودة
بس خلى بالك إنك بعد ما تهدى الورد لازم تجيب ورد تانى وتتركه لحد يشتريه منك ويهديه لأحد وهكذا
علشان الموضوع يفضل متصل ولا ينقطع
الورد المرة دى عندى

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين





اهاا مكنتش اعرف 

انا هشتريها برده 

و اهديه لـ زوجتى و ابنتى رحمه 




























كنت هنسى 

مين يشترى منى ده 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> 
> اهاا مكنتش اعرف 
> 
> انا هشتريها برده 
> 
> و اهديه لـ زوجتى و ابنتى رحمه 
> 
> ...


أشترى منك الورد يا أبوجودة
ربنا يخليلك أسرتك الجميلة
وأهدى الورد لك ولأسرتك

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أشترى منك الورد يا أبوجودة
> ربنا يخليلك أسرتك الجميلة
> وأهدى الورد لك ولأسرتك
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


*اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 

انا اشترى الورد منك واهدية لكل ابناء مصر الغائبين 

مين يشترى الورد دى منى ويصلى على النبى بتمنها*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 
> 
> انا اشترى الورد منك واهدية لكل ابناء مصر الغائبين 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد دى منى ويصلى على النبى بتمنها*


اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
أنا أشتريه منك ياغالي 
وأهديه لكل أبناء مصر الغاليين اللي كلي ثقة في الله ثم فيهم إنهم هيملوا المكان تاني 

وتاني مين يشتري الورد مني ؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> أنا أشتريه منك ياغالي 
> وأهديه لكل أبناء مصر الغاليين اللي كلي ثقة في الله ثم فيهم إنهم هيملوا المكان تاني 
> 
> وتاني مين يشتري الورد مني ؟


*اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 

انا اشترى الورده دى منك 

واهديها لحسن شاعر الرومانسية واسرته 

مين يشترى زهر الليليام دى ويصلى على النبى*

----------


## نوورا

> *اخى العزيز الشاطر حسن 
> 
> انا اشترى الورده دى منك 
> 
> واهديها لحسن شاعر الرومانسية واسرته 
> 
> مين يشترى زهر الليليام دى ويصلى على النبى*


*
أستاذ أسكندرانى

انا اشتريها منك
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل السلام

ومين هيسترى الوردة منى وهايهديها لمن ؟؟؟
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> أستاذ أسكندرانى
> 
> انا اشتريها منك
> اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل السلام
> 
> ومين هيسترى الوردة منى وهايهديها لمن ؟؟؟
> *


*ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده 

نورا عندنا 

صباحك فل وورد وياسمين 

انا اشترى وردتك دى 

واهديها لك ونوفا 

وفى انتظار عودتها ولا اشتغلت وبقت بتقبض ومعاها فلوس 

وبقت تفكر فى دفتر التوفير 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

نوفا مش كده خالص مش تلميذة شحرورة 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحك ورد يا نورا 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع تمنها الصلاة على النبى*

----------


## nova_n

> *ايه ده ايه ده ايه ده 
> 
> نورا عندنا 
> 
> صباحك فل وورد وياسمين 
> 
> انا اشترى وردتك دى 
> 
> واهديها لك ونوفا 
> ...


*
الاستاذ القدير أسكندرانى

صباح الخير ههههههههههه
معقولة انا كده انا باصرف على الشغل لسه مفيش
لا توفير ولا تدبير الله يسعد حضرتك
احنا موجودين دايما بس مش عارفين نعمل ايه
لكن طالما فى حد معانا اكيد هتلاقينا
ربنا يحقق دعوتى برجوع الجميع وحشونا

انا هاشترى الوردة على السريع
اللهم صل وسلم على المصطفى الحبيب

ونورا اجازة نص يوم هههههههههههههههههه
ومين يشترى وردتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> الاستاذ القدير أسكندرانى
> 
> صباح الخير ههههههههههه
> معقولة انا كده انا باصرف على الشغل لسه مفيش
> لا توفير ولا تدبير الله يسعد حضرتك
> احنا موجودين دايما بس مش عارفين نعمل ايه
> لكن طالما فى حد معانا اكيد هتلاقينا
> ربنا يحقق دعوتى برجوع الجميع وحشونا
> ...


*
مساء الخير يا نوفا 

اهلا بك وبعودتك 

ربنا يسهلك فى الشغل 

وتقبضى وتحوشى وتعزمينا 

متعمليش زى ناس مشرفين فى قاعة المطبخ شحرورة علمتهم البخل 

مساءك ورد ان شاء الله 

انا اشترى وردتك واهديها لكل ابناء مصر الغائبين 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> مساء الخير يا نوفا 
> 
> اهلا بك وبعودتك 
> 
> ربنا يسهلك فى الشغل 
> 
> وتقبضى وتحوشى وتعزمينا 
> 
> ...


*انا اشترى الورده واصلى على سيدنا محمد 

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

واهديها لاخى الحبيب ليدر بمناسبة عودة من العمرة 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى*

----------


## فراشة

> *انا اشترى الورده واصلى على سيدنا محمد 
> 
> اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
> 
> واهديها لاخى الحبيب ليدر بمناسبة عودة من العمرة 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويصلى على النبى*


على رسولنا الكريم أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم
أنا اشتريها منك استاذ نادر وأهديها معاك لليدر وأقوله عمره مقبوله ان شاء الله
وأهديها كمان لكل أم وأقولها كل سنه وانتِ طيبة
مين يشتري الباقة دي ويهديها لمين؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> على رسولنا الكريم أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم
> أنا اشتريها منك استاذ نادر وأهديها معاك لليدر وأقوله عمره مقبوله ان شاء الله
> وأهديها كمان لكل أم وأقولها كل سنه وانتِ طيبة
> مين يشتري الباقة دي ويهديها لمين؟؟؟


الوردة دى تلزمنى يا فراشة 
أهديها لك وللشاطر حسن

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الوردة دى تلزمنى يا فراشة 
> أهديها لك وللشاطر حسن
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


ياسلام ياأبولبنى كلك ذوق والله والوردة كان لها أثر إيجابي في النفس .
بعدها ولأننا شعب السبع تلاف سنه حضارة شكيت في الموضوع علشان التوقيت وقلت لنفسي معقولة تبقى دي كدبة ابريل  :: 

شكرا ياغالي 
 :f2: 

أيضا سأشتري منك الوردة راغبا في إهدائها لك ولأعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

والآن من يشتري الورد مني ولمن سيهديه ؟





تموين للسنة كلها  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياسلام ياأبولبنى كلك ذوق والله والوردة كان لها أثر إيجابي في النفس .
> بعدها ولأننا شعب السبع تلاف سنه حضارة شكيت في الموضوع علشان التوقيت وقلت لنفسي معقولة تبقى دي كدبة ابريل 
> 
> شكرا ياغالي 
> 
> 
> أيضا سأشتري منك الوردة راغبا في إهدائها لك ولأعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
> 
> والآن من يشتري الورد مني ولمن سيهديه ؟
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا أبوعلى
أهدى الورد الجميل ده لليمامة وابن البلد وإسكندرانى وهالة فاروق وناريمان وجيهان محمد على وفاضل والشحرورة وقيثارة ونورا ونوفا ولميس الإمام وعصام علم الدين ومحمد سعيد ود.سيد سالم وأ.عاطف هلال وأ. سيد جعيتم وحسام عمر ود. عصام كابو وزيزو بوكى بوكى ود.مصطفى وعلاء زين الدين وamshendy معتز فطين وعز الدين والغريب وعادل الشرقاوى و د. إيمان الشامى ومدام نور وأوشا وحنان وقلب مصر وهشام نصار والصاعق وأخيرا وليس آخرا باشمهندسة سارة مصراوية جدا
ولكل أبناء مصر 

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ربنا يخليك يا أبوعلى
> أهدى الورد الجميل ده لليمامة وابن البلد وإسكندرانى وهالة فاروق وناريمان وجيهان محمد على وفاضل والشحرورة وقيثارة ونورا ونوفا ولميس الإمام وعصام علم الدين ومحمد سعيد ود.سيد سالم وأ.عاطف هلال وأ. سيد جعيتم وحسام عمر ود. عصام كابو وزيزو بوكى بوكى ود.مصطفى وعلاء زين الدين وamshendy معتز فطين وعز الدين والغريب وعادل الشرقاوى و د. إيمان الشامى ومدام نور وأوشا وحنان وقلب مصر وهشام نصار والصاعق وأخيرا وليس آخرا باشمهندسة سارة مصراوية جدا
> ولكل أبناء مصر 
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين


*اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 
ارق تحياتى لك 

اشكرك على اهدائك الرقيق 

واسمح لى بتقبل هذه الهدية لك ولست الحبايب لبنى 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اسمحولى باهداء خاااااااااااااااااص 

وصلتنى معلومات من مصادر رئاسية 

ان الشيف نوورا 

طلعت النهارده الكنز المخفى تحت قدم ابو الهول 

وانفقت ببذخ وكرم حاتمى 

بمناسبة عيد ميلاد هام 

وصرح لى المصدر ان التورته خرافة محصلتش 

وانا وكل ابناء مصر ومعنا الشيف شحرورة 

بنقول لنوورا فين حقنا عاوزين من التورته كلنا 

كل عيد ميلاد وانتى طيبه يانوورا 

وربنا يرزقك سعادة الدنيا والاخرة 

الف مبروووووووك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مين يشترى الورده دى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى

----------


## فراشة

> مين يشترى الورده دى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى



اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين
أنا اشتريها استاذ نادر وأهديهالك ولكل ابناء مصر الحاضرين والغايبين
مين يشتري الوردة دي مني ويهديها لمين


__

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين
> أنا اشتريها استاذ نادر وأهديهالك ولكل ابناء مصر الحاضرين والغايبين
> مين يشتري الوردة دي مني ويهديها لمين
> 
> 
> __


الله على الورد الجميل
أشتريه منك وأهديه لك يا فراشة
بمناسبة عودتك للمنتدى بعد غياب

ميت يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الله على الورد الجميل
> أشتريه منك وأهديه لك يا فراشة
> بمناسبة عودتك للمنتدى بعد غياب
> 
> ميت يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


الموضوع ده على قد مابحبه على قد مابيبقى صعب اني أقعد أدور على وردة جديدة لذلك من هنا ورايح هستنسخ الورد اللي هنا وخلاص  :: 

اشترينا منك ياأبولبنى بالصلاة على النبي
ونهديه لفراشتنا ونقولها حمدلله على السلامة
فراشة فراشة 
هل تسمعني
حول  :: 

ودلوقتي معانا وردة مستنسخة  :: 
مين يشتريها ؟ ويهديها لمين ؟ وليه ؟ وطابخين ايه النهاردة ؟  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الموضوع ده على قد مابحبه على قد مابيبقى صعب اني أقعد أدور على وردة جديدة لذلك من هنا ورايح هستنسخ الورد اللي هنا وخلاص 
> 
> اشترينا منك ياأبولبنى بالصلاة على النبي
> ونهديه لفراشتنا ونقولها حمدلله على السلامة
> فراشة فراشة 
> هل تسمعني
> حول 
> 
> ودلوقتي معانا وردة مستنسخة 
> مين يشتريها ؟ ويهديها لمين ؟ وليه ؟ وطابخين ايه النهاردة ؟


*مساءك ورد يا ابو على يا طيب القلب 

انا اشتريها منك واهديها ايضا للفراشة بمناسبة عودتها للمنتدى 

بس لو حتسيب المنتدى تانى  ترجع لنا الورد بتاعنا 

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مساءك ورد يا ابو على يا طيب القلب 
> 
> انا اشتريها منك واهديها ايضا للفراشة بمناسبة عودتها للمنتدى 
> 
> بس لو حتسيب المنتدى تانى  ترجع لنا الورد بتاعنا 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
إشتريت وردتك يا نادر بك
وأهديها لك بمناسبة عيد ميلادك

مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟

----------


## فراشة

> الله على الورد الجميل
> أشتريه منك وأهديه لك يا فراشة
> بمناسبة عودتك للمنتدى بعد غياب
> 
> ميت يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


تسلم لذوقك أحمد ربنا يخليك 
معلش والله غبت غصب عني
وان شاء الله مفيش غياب تاني
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> الموضوع ده على قد مابحبه على قد مابيبقى صعب اني أقعد أدور على وردة جديدة لذلك من هنا ورايح هستنسخ الورد اللي هنا وخلاص 
> 
> اشترينا منك ياأبولبنى بالصلاة على النبي
> ونهديه لفراشتنا ونقولها حمدلله على السلامة
> فراشة فراشة 
> هل تسمعني
> حول 
> 
> ودلوقتي معانا وردة مستنسخة 
> مين يشتريها ؟ ويهديها لمين ؟ وليه ؟ وطابخين ايه النهاردة ؟


تسلم حسن الله يسلمك
هههههه وصلني النداء يافندم وحولت على طول
أما طبخين ايه فعاملين اضراب ومقضينها ساندوتشات 
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *مساءك ورد يا ابو على يا طيب القلب 
> 
> انا اشتريها منك واهديها ايضا للفراشة بمناسبة عودتها للمنتدى 
> 
> بس لو حتسيب المنتدى تانى  ترجع لنا الورد بتاعنا 
> 
> مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى*


هههههه لأ خلاص مش هاعمل كدا تاني دي آخر مرة
شكرا على ذوقك وإهداءك الجميل أستاذ نادر
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
> إشتريت وردتك يا نادر بك
> وأهديها لك بمناسبة عيد ميلادك
> 
> مين يشترى الورد منى ويهديه لمين؟


أنا اشتريه أحمد ومعاك أهديه لأستاذ نادر وكل سنه وهو بألف خير
وأهديهولك ولحسن ولأحمد إبن البلد إللي مختفي مش عارفة فين
ولكل أبناء مصر
مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أنا اشتريه أحمد ومعاك أهديه لأستاذ نادر وكل سنه وهو بألف خير
> وأهديهولك ولحسن ولأحمد إبن البلد إللي مختفي مش عارفة فين
> ولكل أبناء مصر
> مين يشتري الورد مني ويهديه لمين


حمدلله ع السلامة يافراشة المكان وزهرة الأيام

اشتريت منك وبالغالي كمان علشان رايحة للغالي اسكندراني 

كل سنة وانت طيب ياغالي . طال عمرك وحسن عملك وبارك لك وزادك من فضله 

والآن ماسة من سوق الجواهر شاردة وقفت على أرض بتقدر ونزل عليها نقطتين مطر أو أكتر فاتفرعت وردة بتلمع ودا من أصلها وبتبهر ودا من طيبة أمها .

مين يشتريها ولمين يهديها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حمدلله ع السلامة يافراشة المكان وزهرة الأيام
> 
> اشتريت منك وبالغالي كمان علشان رايحة للغالي اسكندراني 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب ياغالي . طال عمرك وحسن عملك وبارك لك وزادك من فضله 
> 
> والآن ماسة من سوق الجواهر شاردة وقفت على أرض بتقدر ونزل عليها نقطتين مطر أو أكتر فاتفرعت وردة بتلمع ودا من أصلها وبتبهر ودا من طيبة أمها .
> 
> مين يشتريها ولمين يهديها


الوردة اللى بتلمع دى أنا إشتريتها من غير فصال يا أبوعلى

أهديها ليمامة المنتدى ندى
وأهديها لك يا أبوعلى يا جميل

مين يشترى الوردة اللى بتلمع برضه دى
ويهديها لمين

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مين يشترى الوردة اللى بتلمع برضه دى
> ويهديها لمين


*انا اشتريها واهديها لكل الاخوه الاعزاء فى ابناء مصر* 

*مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *انا اشتريها واهديها لكل الاخوه الاعزاء فى ابناء مصر* 
> 
> *مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام*


عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
أنا أشتريها منك أ/ نادر

وأهديها لكل الحاضرين والغايبين واللي فاكرينا واللي ناسينا كمان 


مين يشتري الورده الزرقاء الجميلة دي ولمين يهديها

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
> أنا أشتريها منك أ/ نادر
> 
> وأهديها لكل الحاضرين والغايبين واللي فاكرينا واللي ناسينا كمان 
> 
> 
> مين يشتري الورده الزرقاء الجميلة دي ولمين يهديها


اهديها لكل ام فقدت ابنها اى كان انتماؤه او اى كان افكاره .. ربنا يصبر الجميع 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ

طب الورده العسل البرتقانى دى مين يشتريها ولمين يهديها

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اهديها لكل ام فقدت ابنها اى كان انتماؤه او اى كان افكاره .. ربنا يصبر الجميع 
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
> 
> طب الورده العسل البرتقانى دى مين يشتريها ولمين يهديها


*انا اشتريها منك يا عادل 

واهديها لاغلى ام 

لامنا كلنا 

مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــر

مين يشترى الورده دى منى ويدفع ثمنها الصلاة على النبى




*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الورده دى هدية خاصة للاستاذ احمد ناصر 

بمناسبة عيد ميلاده 

كل سنة وانت طيب استاذ احمد
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الورده دى هدية لكل ابناء مصر 

الحاضرون والغائبون والعائدون*

----------


## محمد رفعت

و الله احسن صحاب الواحد اتعرف عليهم هنا 
يا رب اسالك ان تجمعنا مرة اخري

----------


## TAMARA KALED

مين هيسلفني وردة ... ممعيش فكة  :Frown:  أشتري .

----------


## ابن البلد

> مين هيسلفني وردة ... ممعيش فكة  أشتري .


أتفضلي تمارا



أحلى بوكية ورد 
 :: 
 :f:  :f:

----------

